# Naruto Gaiden Chapter 10 Discussion - Part 1



## Reznor (Jul 1, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Klue (Jul 1, 2015)

*Naruto Gaiden Chapter 10 Prediction*

You know the drill. 



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## kiss me! (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm sorry. I know I haven't been following the Gaiden religiously but even I know when to call it quits. 

Karin is her mother. 

Evil has given you all the information for the chapter. It's rather obvious.

Evil states, "Would you trust Orochimaru as a baby sitter?" This is the reason why she did not keep Sadara and raise her. He might have wanted to do harm to her because she is an Uchiha baby.

The reason Sadara had no birth records is simply because she was not born in Konoha. This is because she is not Sakura's biological daughter but Karin's. She was the only parent that returned to the village with Sadara but she was not registered underneath her or Sasuke's file because they didn't have this child as a married couple. 

They were both there because Sakura was assisting with the birth of Sadara, not the other way around. Obviously, as we have seen Karin has little to no medical training. Because duh, she's not a medical ninja. But Sakura is. 

In Japan, the mother keeps the umbilical cord. Karin had the umbilical cord. Duh. Put two and two together people.

Karin makes Suigetsu send glasses to Sadara because he touched the things on her desk. She sends her glasses because she's her mommy. They both have similar vision defects because of genetics. When have we ever known Sakura or Sasuke to naturally have vision issues? Never. Move on. Don't even let me get into eugenics. 

Oh, and when Evil mentions Sakura being the bio mom, it's because she is being facetious and sarcastic. 

Again, Karin is her mother. No red herring. No trolling. This is it people. -___-


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> He didn't know what salad looked like in their first meeting.


This becomes even more hilarious when we reminded that we speak about wielder of Sharingan with photo album.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

dont really care photo thing, probably kishi didnt thought deep about this team 7 photo duplicate thing or whatever shit, if he thought about it then probably will give some lame explanation


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

So we all agree that Itachi is Salad's mom right


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

kiss me! said:


> I'm sorry. I know I haven't been following the Gaiden religiously but even I know when to call it quits.
> 
> Karin is her mother.
> 
> ...



You know this is an incredibly creepy part. Sakura helps karin give birth to Sasuke's child which she adopts and then marries Sasuke. What does it make Sakura? What does it say about her self-esteem?

If kishi goes that way, then he got some personal problems in his own family or sth. This is just weird and creepy.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> So we all agree that Itachi is Salad's mom right



the lord does not produce fodder children


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> You know this is an incredibly creepy part. Sakura helps karin give birth to Sasuke's child which she adopts and then marries Sasuke. What does it make Sakura? What does it say about her self-esteem?



that's why i do not buy it lol.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

someone check out chinese spoiler,


----------



## Purple (Jul 1, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> So we all agree that Itachi is Salad's mom right



Of course we do. That's what all the spoilers point to. 


Seriously though, it would be good if Sasuke attended Sarada's graduation and he'd see Itachi in her. 
But apparently he won't because he is Sasuke.


----------



## kiss me! (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> You know this is an incredibly creepy part. Sakura helps karin give birth to Sasuke's child which she adopts and then marries Sasuke. What does it make Sakura? What does it say about her self-esteem?
> 
> If kishi goes that way, then he got some personal problems in his own family or sth. This is just weird and creepy.



Sakura's character is already in the trash bin at this point.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> someone check out chinese spoiler,



Link? 10 chars.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 1, 2015)

I wonder if we will reach a Part 2 for the final chapter.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:
			
		

> If kishi goes that way, then he got some personal problems in his own family or sth. This is just weird and creepy.



Oh god... this shit again


----------



## Teachan (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> You know this is an incredibly creepy part. Sakura helps karin give birth to Sasuke's child which she adopts and then marries Sasuke. What does it make Sakura? What does it say about her self-esteem?
> 
> If kishi goes that way, then he got some personal problems in his own family or sth. This is just weird and creepy.



...Or, Sakura offered to raise the kid because Karin working under Orochimaru was unable to raise it properly and give Sarada a decent life and Sasuke had a mission? 

Raising Sarada willingly after she witnessed a possible dilemma would be the most selfless thing Sakura has ever done.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> You know this is an incredibly creepy part. Sakura helps karin give birth to Sasuke's child which she adopts and then marries Sasuke. What does it make Sakura? What does it say about her self-esteem?
> 
> If kishi goes that way, then he got some personal problems in his own family or sth. This is just weird and creepy.



Whatever self-esteem she had, she lost it in Part II. This Gaiden has just made her character even worse than it already was and the whole SasuSaku relationship in general...the damage was already done. There is no saving grace for her character or the relationship.


----------



## kiss me! (Jul 1, 2015)

Her raising someone else's child doesn't make her bad person anyway.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

all will becomes clear tomorrow when the manga is out. surely this is the biggest troll xD...but i keep being on the side of sakura being the biological mom.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> You know this is an incredibly creepy part. Sakura helps karin give birth to Sasuke's child which she adopts and then marries Sasuke.* What does it make Sakura? What does it say about her self-esteem?*
> 
> If kishi goes that way, then he got some personal problems in his own family or sth. This is just weird and creepy.


Well Hello to you too. Where have you been since Kage Summit?


----------



## Pinkarette (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> You know this is an incredibly creepy part. Sakura helps karin give birth to Sasuke's child which she adopts and then marries Sasuke. What does it make Sakura? What does it say about her self-esteem?
> 
> If kishi goes that way, then he got some personal problems in his own family or sth. This is just weird and creepy.


Well, i do think that Sakura is the mother(till further confirmations) but in case Karin is that doesn't change Sakura characterization.
"You don't need a reason to love" is what  Sakura is , Sasuke doesn't need to return her feelings or even stay by her side, because Sakura will love him no matter how he treats her or no matter how he isn't by her side.


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke won't be there because Kishi simply can't see Sasuke living in the village for long periods of time. and for whatever plot sake for the Boruto movie

edit: Again, why are people looking forward to Rai ending Evil's "fun", when he didn't do it before. Not when the trolling is so epic.


----------



## iPr0d (Jul 1, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> Sasuke doesn't need to return her feelings or even stay by her side, because Sakura will love him no matter how he treats her or no matter how he isn't by her side.



That's actually really sad.


----------



## xitachi08 (Jul 1, 2015)

Why would Karin stay with Orochimaru though...Naruto is related to her I'm sure if she was giving birth to his best friend's kid he'd pulled some strings, it's Naruto afterall....Moreover if Orochi was forgiven and let free I think Karin would have received some sort of forgiveness too.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> You know this is an incredibly creepy part. Sakura helps karin give birth to Sasuke's child which she adopts and then marries Sasuke. What does it make Sakura? What does it say about her self-esteem?
> 
> If kishi goes that way, then he got some personal problems in his own family or sth. This is just weird and creepy.



Nope, it just shows how much of a BOSS is Sasuke. 

Ino, 1010, Temari...any girl would be wrapped around his finger and do whatever he said regardless of common sense, logic, self respect or whatever shenanigans Sasuke got prepared.

He just PIMPs and hoes just follow. 

Kishi just cannot control himself while making that ASSHOLE always having his way when women are concerned.


----------



## Gandy (Jul 1, 2015)

kiss me! said:


> Her raising someone else's child doesn't make her bad person anyway.



I think so too!
If I would know a women which is so selfless, raising a child which is not hers, but of her one and only love (who made this child with an other women).
...Just to give  the child a more or less safe place to grow up....that women would have my full respect, guys!


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> Of course ONLY the photos he's in, he's that narcisistic and who cares if Salad doesn't have a photo with him, Sasuke takes what he wants and Sakura agrees because after all Salad happines is secondary to Sasukes desire of photos.



You're trying too hard.


----------



## Purple (Jul 1, 2015)

So, it's pretty much confirmed there will be a poke.

But what I really expect to see is Sasuke accompanying this poke with an actual explanation as to 
why he didn't visit Sarada even once. 

And this explanation better be longer and more meaningful than 'it doesn't concern you'.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles would you shut up with the pimp shit? It's canon fact that Sasuke has the sexual drive and emotional capacity of a cabbage.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

I wonder how many chicks had Sasuke poked to make them ADDICTED and OBEDIENT.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 1, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> So we all agree that Itachi is Salad's mom right





Addy said:


> the lord does not produce fodder children



If Salad was Itachi's daughter, she would have already figured out who was the "greater threat than kaguya" and -as an ANBU squad leader, transmitted her strategy to deal with it to the Gokages.


----------



## Pinkarette (Jul 1, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> Sasuke won't be there because Kishi simply can't see Sasuke living in the village for long periods of time. and for whatever plot sake for the Boruto movie


Sasuke is what Kishimoto decides him to be.
Kishimoto decides that Sasuke can't living in the village because he would be OOC if he did


----------



## Klue (Jul 1, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> Arles would you shut up with the pimp shit? It's canon fact that Sasuke has the sexual drive and emotional capacity of a cabbage.



Naw, you just hatin'. Give a pimp his due.


----------



## kiss me! (Jul 1, 2015)

Gandy said:


> I think so too!
> If I would know a women which is so selfless, raising a child which is not hers, but of her one and only love (who made this child with an other women).
> ...Just to give  the child a more or less safe place to grow up....that women would have my full respect, guys!



apparently those that think that are in the minority. 

All that MATTERS IS SEX>>>>

It burns people to know Karin and Sasuke may have done the do.


----------



## Snowfairy (Jul 1, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Well Hello to you too. Where have you been since Kage Summit?



Actually, Sakura has always struggled with self-esteem. It's what is supposed to make her a relate-able character. She was bullied as a child and created her inner self because she was too afraid to say what was really on her mind and presented a version of herself she thought people would like. 

Part two after training under Tsunade is when we see her start to be more confident to the point of no longer relying on inner Sakura. But you can't expect someone who, from their beginings struggled with self esteem who is constantly chasing to be on par with god tier fighters like Naruto and Sasuke to ever feel good enough.

So it doesn't surprise me when people have conversations questioning Sakura's own idea of self worth. How do you expect her to never falter in that area? It makes sense she is how she is in my mind. 

As for the topic of Sakura vs Karin. I'm still waiting for manga panels to see for myself. Either way I'm pretty satisfied already with Sarada and look forward to the movie.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Nope, it just shows how much of a BOSS is Sasuke.
> 
> Ino, 1010, Temari...any girl would be wrapped around his finger and do whatever he said regardless of common sense, logic, self respect or whatever shenanigans Sasuke got prepared.
> 
> ...



Hinata is immune


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2015)

kiss me! said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> Karin makes Suigetsu send glasses to Sadara because he touched the things on her desk. She sends her glasses because she's her mommy. They both have similar vision defects because of genetics. When have we ever known Sakura or Sasuke to naturally have vision issues? Never. Move on. Don't even let me get into eugenics.



First off, eugenics is racist and ultimately limiting as it goes against evolution (for those that understand the definition of evolution as diversity instead of generational)


Yes, Sasuke does have vision issues genetically.  Remember what Itachi told Sasuke about use of mangekyo?  It makes you go blind.


Sasuke is completely blind and can only see with Itachis eyes.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> Arles would you shut up with the pimp shit? It's canon fact that Sasuke has the sexual drive and emotional capacity of a cabbage.



Its less about sex and more about skill at wrapping girls around his finger and make them agree to his bullshit without even trying. 

Sasuke being emotionally and socially inept makes my point hold even more weight as how does a guy lacking those traits can make girls so addicted unless he got some crazy glamour or shit?

Sasuke might be asexual but he sure knows how to handle the ladies to do his bidding. Only Salad was kinda the exception to this rule but if he pokes her and she suddenly won't hold any grudge against him and lets him leave on his journey of deadbeatedness then...DAMN.


----------



## Pinkarette (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> You're trying too hard.


Why? He hasn't taken all the photos he's in  because of love?
Isn't this what you are implying?
I'm just elaborating your theories of Sasuke not leaving a photo of him in the Uchiha house...a part the Taka photo that he gave to Sakura, probably, so she could photoshopping herself.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

Elfiore said:


> So, it's pretty much confirmed there will be a poke.



That's pretty much all the "romance" between SSS. 

Sasuke shits on them 99% of the time, and at the very end 

Ta-da! the magical poke!


----------



## noakai (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> That's pretty much all the "romance" between SSS.
> 
> Sasuke shits on them 99% of the time, and at the very end
> 
> Ta-da! the magical poke!



I blame Itachi.


----------



## Gandy (Jul 1, 2015)

kiss me! said:


> apparently those that think that are in the minority.
> 
> All that MATTERS IS SEX>>>>
> 
> It burns people to know Karin and Sasuke may have done the do.



On the other hand - I kinda unterstand the frustration in the SS-Fandom... 
Sasuke having a child with another women than Sakura is pretty much NOT the classic Happy Ending everybody expects from a manga which is dedicated to people in an age of 12-13 years.
But since I'm more than 10 years older...I don't care about that.
As I said - IF Karin is the Mom blabla...Sakura has my respect.
Basta!


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Hinata is immune



That is why they never talked.

Just one exchange and Hinata would lose most of her appeal by following Sasuke's BS commands.

Kishi sure knew what he was doing by making sure Sasuke does not get close to her EVER.


----------



## kiss me! (Jul 1, 2015)

Revolution said:


> First off, eugenics is racist and ultimately limiting as it goes against evolution (for those that understand the definition of evolution as diversity instead of generational)
> 
> 
> Yes, Sasuke does have vision issues genetically.  Remember what Itachi told Sasuke about use of mangekyo?  It makes you go blind.
> ...



There is a reason that I used that term and not another. Figure it out. It has racist connotations after the Nazis began to use it. But you're not thinking of it in denotative terms. 

*Sasuke was not born with vision issues lovey. The vision issues began after mangekyo sharingan was used frequently.
*


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

Revolution said:


> *First off, eugenics is racist*


It is methodology it can be applied as racist one - based on goal, but it is not racist by it self. It is just Human selection.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> That's pretty much all the "romance" between SSS.
> 
> Sasuke shits on them 99% of the time, and at the very end
> 
> Ta-da! the magical poke!



And people say there is no PIMPing. 

How else could anyone get off the hook after doing so much crap with a mere poke?

The only girl that ever was angry with Sasuke and called him out on his BS was Salad. But if he pacifies her now with a poke...


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

noakai said:


> I blame Itachi.



You should, because he's the one that made his brother this way. Torture = love. But it's ok because pokes in the forehead are magical


----------



## kiss me! (Jul 1, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> It is methodology it can be applied as racist one - based on goal, but it is not racist by it self. It is just Human selection.



Yes, exactly.


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 1, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> Sasuke is what Kishimoto decides him to be.
> Kishimoto decides that Sasuke can't living in the village because he would be OOC if he did


 



On another note, As rushed as 699 was, I love that Sasuke monologued it. I want Sasuke be the one to spill everything. At this point it's a lot more interesting when he actually talks


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> You should, because he's the one that made his brother this way. Torture = love. But it's ok because pokes in the forehead are magical



ots ok. sasuke was destined to suck as  a human being anyway because of Indra's spirit bullshit. if it wasn't itachi, it would have been someone else


----------



## kiss me! (Jul 1, 2015)

Gandy said:


> On the other hand - I kinda unterstand the frustration in the SS-Fandom...
> Sasuke having a child with another women than Sakura is pretty much NOT the classic Happy Ending everybody expects from a manga which is dedicated to people in an age of 12-13 years.
> But since I'm more than 10 years older...I don't care about that.
> As I said - IF Karin is the Mom blabla...Sakura has my respect.
> Basta!



To be completely honest. I can see both sides clearly. Sasuke never had unconditional love for Sakura... to think that he was going to be a spectacular triple axel 180 and fall into Sakura's quicksand of endless love for him was rather naive considering his character. Unlike Naruto, Sasuke stated that he didn't like her - not just ignoring her feelings. 

Agreed. At this point I believe SS are the only ones that will be hurt when this happens. To me, if Karin is the mom, it saves Sakura's character... a little.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> That's pretty much all the "romance" between SSS.
> 
> *Sasuke shits on them 99% of the time, and at the very end
> 
> Ta-da! the magical poke!*



Classic tech from a cheating husband! 

Sasuke: "no, I assure you Sakura, pokes are for me way more intense than the classicly overrated "carnal relations" and other kisses..."

1 hour later:

Karin: "yeeeah Sasukeee, poke me harder!"


----------



## Deana (Jul 1, 2015)

kiss me! said:


> Evil states, "Would you trust Orochimaru as a baby sitter?" This is the reason why she did not keep Sadara and raise her. He might have wanted to do harm to her because she is an Uchiha baby.


So . . . we're supposed to believe and be happy that Karin chose sexing up and working for Orochimaru instead of raising and protecting her daughter?

Karin/Oro makes even more sense if this fail is true. I wonder when their little bundle of joy is going to come along? I bet he'll/she'll have some kind of unnatural obsession with Sasuke Uchiha.


----------



## santanico (Jul 1, 2015)

if Karin is the mother by getting pregnant by Sasuke (literally), then this is all so fucked up


----------



## Gandy (Jul 1, 2015)

kiss me! said:


> To be completely honest. I can see both sides clearly. Sasuke never had unconditional love for Sakura... to think that he was going to be a spectacular triple axel 180 and fall into Sakura's quicksand of endless love for him was rather naive considering his character. Unlike Naruto, Sasuke stated that he didn't like her - not just ignoring her feelings.
> 
> Agreed. At this point I believe SS are the only ones that will be hurt when this happens. To me, if Karin is the mom, it saves Sakura's character... a little.



Then again...why did he even marry Sakura?? - just to build a happy-Family-Image for Sarada?
Which clearly didn't work out pretty well?! xD

Maaan....that's more f*cked up then this Telenovelas my Grandma is always watching!


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Its less about sex and more about skill at wrapping girls around his finger and make them agree to his bullshit without even trying.
> 
> Sasuke being emotionally and socially inept makes my point hold even more weight as how does a guy lacking those traits can make girls so addicted unless he got some crazy glamour or shit?
> 
> Sasuke might be asexual but he sure knows how to handle the ladies to do his bidding. Only Salad was kinda the exception to this rule but if he pokes her and she suddenly won't hold any grudge against him and lets him leave on his journey of deadbeatedness then...DAMN.



Well, looking at it from a psychologist's perspective regarding his deadbeatness, I think this is the consequence of Sasuke's childhood. Ultimately, his drive to redeem himself and protect his family is a double edged sword that is both selfish and selfless at the same time.

As for the ladies loving the Sauce, well, I guess it's just the old adage/trope/stereotype that girls love the bad boys?


----------



## kiss me! (Jul 1, 2015)

Gandy said:


> Then again...why did he even marry Sakura?? - just to build a happy-Family-Image for Sarada?
> Which clearly didn't work out pretty well?! xD
> 
> Maaan....that's more f*cked up then this Telenovelas my Grandma is always watching!


 
Honestly, I think that's why he did it. 

Sasuke only ever cared about the family that died.

Never really cared for creating a new one...


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2015)

kiss me! said:


> Her raising someone else's child doesn't make her bad person anyway.



It makes Sakura a great person. I agree.



Doc Mindstorm said:


> It is methodology it can be applied as racist one - based on goal, but it is not racist by it self. It is just Human selection.


 unnatural and artificial, yes

Fails to stand the test of time because it's too fixed and rigid


----------



## noakai (Jul 1, 2015)

Honestly Sasuke's always been in need of super intense therapy, which isn't exactly unique in the Naruto universe, but I don't think spending 10 years wandering the forest will have helped his social skills.


----------



## Gandy (Jul 1, 2015)

kiss me! said:


> Honestly, I think that's why he did it.
> 
> Sasuke only ever cared about the family that died.
> 
> Never really cared for creating a new one...



Hmmm...without shipping SK nor SS...I think I like this idea!


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Gandy said:


> Then again...why did he even marry Sakura?? - just to build a happy-Family-Image for Sarada?
> Which clearly didn't work out pretty well?! xD
> 
> Maaan....that's more f*cked up then this Telenovelas my Grandma is always watching!



I think so, he seems to care about Sakura if it's worth anything at all.
And, yeah, it's disturbing. But let's be real, it's not the only thing in this manga, it's not even the worst. Kishi has weird morals.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

Revolution said:


> unnatural and artificial, yes


Like all that human created since Stone Age.


Revolution said:


> Fails to stand the test of time because it's too fixed and rigid


Test time was failed when humanity discovered genetics.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

kiss me! said:


> Honestly, I think that's why he did it.
> 
> Sasuke only ever cared about the family that died.
> 
> Never really cared for creating a new one...



even if sasuke is not in love with sakura and sakura agrees to made up family....

there is no way sasuke would agree to use sakura ,sasuke would at least carry her as comrade ,there is no way he would do it to her


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> I think so, he seems to care about Sakura if it's worth anything at all.
> And, yeah, it's disturbing. But let's be real, it's not the only thing in this manga, it's not even the worst. Kishi has weird morals.



Manga is not exactly where we should turn to get morals and learn about relationships anyway...


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

> there is no way sasuke would agree to use sakura



Are you sure?  Pretty sure sauce had no problem using people for his end most of the manga. 



> Kishi has weird morals.



.. This is a manga about ninja's.... Kishi's moral has nothing to do with this...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> That is why they never talked.
> 
> Just one exchange and Hinata would lose most of her appeal by following Sasuke's BS commands.
> 
> Kishi sure knew what he was doing by making sure Sasuke does not get close to her EVER.



That's what you think. 

Also, anyone know if we can get these smilies for the phone. I'm going to miss them.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

sakura is mother, there is no way other way ,

i hope this chapter has some good SS moment


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> even if sasuke is not in love with sakura and sakura agrees to made up family....
> 
> there is no way sasuke would agree to use sakura ,sasuke would at least carry her as comrade ,there is no way he would do it to her



Sasuke has been gone for 12 years while leaving Sakura to raise Salad all by herself, that seems using her to me. What parental responsibilities has he showcased? None.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

pregnant sakura and sasuke, or baby sarada ,sakura and sasuke

moment would be good


----------



## Amol (Jul 1, 2015)

It doesn't matter from where you look situation of Uchiha family is fucked.
Even Kishi can't damage control it.
1)I saw SS fans claiming that Sasuke walking baby Sarada was real flashback instead of imagination.
If that is true then why the hell there isn't a single image of them in their house?
Why the hell Sakura did all that photoshopping? Especially over Taka image?
Do you guys really doesn't find that freakishly creepy?
A married woman copy posted their faces on other's photo .
Saying Sasuke took ALL the images is retarded answer and would be expected from someone with IQ lower than single digit because you can make multiple copies of photo .
2)Another thing I saw SS claiming that Sasuke and Sakura were outside of Konoha during Sakura's pregnancy.
Why the hell Sasuke will go on hunting trip with his pregnant wife with him? 
Surely both of them has common sense enough to know that after 7th month you don't make pregnant woman travel much and after that time you should stay close to hospital as much it is possible. Sakura is a fucking medic. Surely she should know something this basic. Unless both of them didn't give damn about Sarada's health.
This doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> sakura is mother, there is no way other way ,
> 
> i hope this chapter has some good SS moment


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> sakura is mother, there is no way other way ,
> 
> i hope this chapter has some good SS moment



wonder how many times sasuke pokes sakuras forehead this time


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> sakura is mother, there is no way other way ,
> 
> i hope this chapter has some good SS moment





some positive thoughts before i go to sleep. gaaah this thread 

anyway tomorrow is the day, happy sss moments


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Sasuke has been gone for 12 years while leaving Sakura to raise Salad all by herself, that seems using her to me. What parental responsibilities has he showcased? None.



nah kishi already explained, he is top secret mission to save the world


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Sasuke has been gone for 12 years while leaving Sakura to raise Salad all by herself, that seems using her to me. What parental responsibilities has he showcased? None.



Exactly, even now that he's with her, Naruto was the one being a father figure.

Says a lot.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> nah kishi already explained, he is top secret mission to save the world
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



i think he meant "what prevented sasuke from visiting?".


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think he meant "what prevented sasuke from visiting?".


I think this is the reason.
[YOUTUBE]1PSuP619zMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think he meant "what prevented sasuke from visiting?".



kishi also already explained, he was in another dimensions and he can't go in and out as he wish,

needs shit ton of chakra to jump or some shit


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> even if sasuke is not in love with sakura and sakura agrees to made up family....
> 
> there is no way sasuke would agree to use sakura ,sasuke would at least carry her as comrade ,there is no way he would do it to her



Sasuke loves Sakura, chapter 699 made that very clear and the Gaiden too. He married (calling her wife every 5 seconds lol) and had a baby with her. 



Pocalypse said:


> Sasuke has been gone for 12 years while leaving Sakura to raise Salad all by herself, that seems using her to me. What parental responsibilities has he showcased? None.



He wasn't gone 12 years and it's not like he wanted to leave his family but he had to. It was an important mission, even Naruto wanted to go with him.


*Spoiler*: __ 









You guys ignore these panels so easily. I wonder why.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> pregnant sakura and sasuke, or baby sarada ,sakura and sasuke
> 
> moment would be good



Well, from what I understand, something regarding the birth is touched upon, but I am not expecting any overt romantic moments from this. This is Kishi. Kishi does not do romance. Hence, why I, who ship in other mangas, have not really done shipping in this one.

Honestly though, I'm honestly rooting for some SS moment just to hear the bitching on this forum. There seems to be a long standing superiority complex that some people think they have over shippers, and I certainly would enjoy hearing the whining that a moment would bring.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

Because this shit is a day dream and not a memory.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> kishi also already explained, he was in another dimensions and he can't go in and out as he wish,
> 
> needs shit ton of chakra to jump or some shit



This logic doesn't fly. He could come out of the dimension to recharge his batteries, visit Konoha on his Susano'o airline then go back to dimension jumping. After all he does need a break to skip between dimensions, that break can be used to visit his family.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

+ this top secret thing,...makes no sense thought, probably just kishi's plot device


----------



## noakai (Jul 1, 2015)

None of the panels we've seen excuse Sasuke being gone for years and years with zero contact with his child. He can't have been busy in another dimension for every second of every day for years. We even saw in the gaiden that he gets worn out and has to recharge, so he could have recharged at home, or at least sent letters between jumps. There's literally no excuse.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't really care for Team SasuxKarin or SasuxSaku. Im all about Team Sasuke. The Sauce is the Boss in this manga. And The only way Team Sasuke truly wins in this situation is if he bangs both Karin and Sakura. Naruto has two children Boruto and Himawari. Since Sarada is actually Karin's child then who do you think Sasuke is going to have the 2nd Child with. You people forget that Naruto and Sasuke are equals in everyway. Sasuke just makes it look better


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

The thing is, Kishi has no excuse for the lazy writing. So, Sasuke needed to leave. Ok. Why no photos with Sara, so he has a memento of their bond, why not writing her letters now and then. Oh, he can only write in special circumstances? Why not leave some letter for her to read when she's a bit older. Nothing fancy, just 'Papa had to leave. Respect your mama and eat your vegetables' would mean the world to a child that doesn't have a father.

Kishi fucked up royally.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> He wasn't gone 12 years and it's not like he wanted to leave his family but he had to. It was an important mission, even Naruto wanted to go with him.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sasuke has a multitude of ways to visit Konoha, you're telling me Sasuke was spending every second and minute of his 12 year trip on his world saving mission? Please


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

noakai said:


> None of the panels we've seen excuse Sasuke being gone for years and years with zero contact with his child. He can't have been busy in another dimension for every second of every day for years. We even saw in the gaiden that he gets worn out and has to recharge, so he could have recharged at home, or at least sent letters between jumps. There's literally no excuse.



In our world, no, there is no excuse, but I suppose the ninja world has a different set of priorities. We've seen that for the entirety of the series that they are basically ninja first: blood relations, family, all the other shit is viewed differently than we see it.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Because this shit is a day dream and not a memory.



How did people come to that conclusion o.O


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> kishi also already explained, he was in another dimensions and he can't go in and out as he wish,
> 
> needs shit ton of chakra to jump or some shit



sasuke was in the normal earth dimension when shin attacked him and he wasnt planning on going to konoha as far as we know. infact, he didn't even go to konoha in order to meet naruto but wanted to meet outside of konoha because he would be forced to tell everyone about the secret mission that he was on even if it is already known that he is on an "important mission" as sakura tells salad without giving the details?. even when the manga ended in 700, sasuke was in the normal earth dimension (same forest) but didnt visit his family.

and what? he traveled to only one of the 5 dimensions but had to wait another 12 years until his chakra got back meaning he only explored one dimension in all those years? or every time his chakra got back, he never once thought in all those 12-10-8 years to visit salad? 

what kishi gave us an explanation is what his mission was. not why he never visited when he could.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> How did people come to that conclusion o.O


Background.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Background.



I don't get it xD


----------



## YMICrazy (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> If kishi goes that way, then he got some personal problems in his own family or sth. This is just weird and creepy.




I remember sakura fans were harassing his assistants on twitter or something at chapter 700. This could be him reciprocating as part of his onslaught for his assistants. If anything I feel he is just placing her in such a position just to troll the heck out of sakura fans but covering his tracks with connections don't matter since you can't make fun of adopted kids and not feel like a jerk about it. 

TBH, that's just the impression I get since no character has been treated this badly without a good reason. Of course this is only if he goes through with it.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

> I don't get it xD



Kishi has a way of drawing a flash back and something of a daydream. which didn't change even in gaiden. 

Whenever Kishi draws a flash back it is full of detail and most of the time it had a story..

that panel has no background nor it has any story to tell.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> I don't get it xD


In flashbacks background behind frames is black.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Kishi has a way of drawing a flash back and something of a daydream. which didn't change even in gaiden.



Ah, ok xD I thought it was this way because it was a very early-childhood memory. I hadn't noticed at all that Kishi does daydreams in a special way xD


----------



## Daisydoo (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm putting my money on Sakura being the mum.


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 1, 2015)

I always though the panel with Sakura, young Sarada and a fat looking guy was Sarada's fanfic.
Fat guy gave it away


----------



## Sakuchi (Jul 1, 2015)

If it's really Karin why she just don't come and say it clearly since the moment, hm?
She don't dare to direct say that it's Karin, but Sakura she directly said it...


----------



## Mariko (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> The thing is, Kishi has no excuse for the lazy writing. So, Sasuke needed to leave. Ok. Why no photos with Sara, so he has a memento of their bond, why not writing her letters now and then. Oh, he can only write in special circumstances? Why not leave some letter for her to read when she's a bit older. Nothing fancy, just 'Papa had to leave. Respect your mama and eat your vegetables' would mean the world to a child that doesn't have a father.
> 
> *Kishi fucked up royally*.



Sakura did.

*Sasuke, to pregnant Sakura:* "Ok, we -and especially me, have to make a difficult sacrifice for our daughter's safety. While I'll be in secret mission, nobody, even her, will know she's my daughter. It would be deadly dangerous for her, for you, and for the entire world if some villains had such an intel"

Nowadays:

*Sasuke:* "Sakura darling, I heard you let know eveybody in the fucking whole shinobi world that Salada was my daughter, letting her go out with the f*cking Uchiha symbol on her clothes, from the socks to the coat and even the school uniform?"


----------



## noakai (Jul 1, 2015)

My money's still on Sakura too, which renders most of the drama in this pointless, but with the quality of the writing in this thing, I will not be surprised that it was mostly a waste outside of Sarada herself and Naruto's facial expressions.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 1, 2015)

Are people truly think Sasuke traveling another dimensions is a good excuse for him to not visit own family?

sure, he jumped there for 12 years, or 4380 days, or 105120 hours and couldnt spent another 2 fucking hours to make daughter sure he remember her.


legit excuse


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

If Karin was indeed the mom (via 9 month pregnancy or test tube), then how come Oro didn't say anything about it? He didn't seem to realize Sasuke had a child 

So many questions, need spoilers


----------



## mayumi (Jul 1, 2015)

Mariko said:


> Sakura did.
> 
> *Sasuke, to pregnant Sakura:* "Ok, we -and especially me, have to make a difficult sacrifice for our daughter's safety. While I'll be in secret mission, nobody, even her, will know she's my daughter. It would be deadly dangerous for her, for you, and for the entire world."
> 
> ...



Sasuke: Sakura, darling. Sorry I got to go and protect by brother/rival/best friendz's son. Then I have to go and save my brother/rival/best friendz from a weirdo who could be a girl or guy. Who knows what he is doing with the Hotkage.

Sakura: But what about Salad? 

Sasuke: Who is that?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Daisydoo said:


> I'm putting my money on Sakura being the mum.



Dang, ppl still drinking coffee 6 hours later


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> If Karin was indeed the mom (via 9 month pregnancy or test tube), then how come Oro didn't say anything about it? He didn't seem to realize Sasuke had a child
> 
> So many questions, need spoilers



these two months,iv been trying to make sense of everything but every solution i have, there is a perfectly logical reason why it doesnt make sense.

spoilers..... need... now


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> If Karin was indeed the mom (via 9 month pregnancy or test tube), then how come Oro didn't say anything about it? He didn't seem to realize Sasuke had a child
> 
> So many questions, need spoilers



And if Karin is the mother you would think he would definitely know.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 1, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Are people truly think Sasuke traveling another dimensions is a good excuse for him to not visit own family?
> 
> sure, he jumped there for 12 years, or 4380 days, or 105120 hours and couldnt spent another 2 fucking hours to make daughter sure he remember her.
> 
> ...



Yeah, their excuse is that its so important that Naruto wanted to go on it too  They think Sasuke's been in a dimension for 12 years and can't get out. 

But this will never be explained.


----------



## noakai (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> these two months,iv been trying to make sense of everything but every solution i have, there is a perfectly logical reason why it doesnt make sense.
> 
> spoilers..... need... now



Honestly regardless of who the mother ends up being, there are things in the gaiden that won't make sense no matter what. Kishi put a lot of smaller things in this story just to kick up the drama level/misdirect/draw it out as long as possible and you can spend hours trying to make it fit with whoever the mom is and it won't.


----------



## Imperii (Jul 1, 2015)

Revolution said:


> First off, eugenics is racist and ultimately limiting as it goes against evolution (for those that understand the definition of evolution as diversity instead of generational)
> 
> 
> Yes, Sasuke does have vision issues genetically.  Remember what Itachi told Sasuke about use of mangekyo?  It makes you go blind.
> ...



But the blindness is a direct result of damage that is caused by using Mangekyo techniques. It is irrelevant to Sarada since she has no Mangekyo and therefore cannot have incurred damage to her eyesight due to it's usage.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jul 1, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> Really? I remember people being like: "she has glasses therefor she must be Karin's!" Though maybe that they were right.



Ah I never saw that... And I follow Kishi's assistant since a long time.


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> They think Sasuke's been in a dimension for 12 years and can't get out.


What?? 
Man thats one heck of a damage control from SS 
How about just Sasuke having his mission as number 1 priority.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Imperii said:


> But the blindness is a direct result of damage that is caused by using Mangekyo techniques. It is irrelevant to Sarada since she has no Mangekyo and therefore cannot have incurred damage to her eyesight due to it's usage.



So I don't know if Kishi knows about this or not, but there has recently been overwhelming evidence that the damage you do to your body can cause mutations in the sex cells and affect your children. Generational trauma


----------



## Imperii (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> So I don't know if Kishi knows about this or not, but there has recently been overwhelming evidence that the damage you do to your body can cause mutations in the sex cells and affect your children. Generational trauma



1. I'm extremely skeptical of that.
2. Can you share any sources about this?
3. Assuming it's true, I'd be extremely surprised if Kishi knew about this and/or if he decided to include it in his manga.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Imperii said:


> 1. I'm extremely skeptical of that.
> 2. Can you share any sources about this?
> 3. Assuming it's true, I'd be extremely surprised if Kishi knew about this and/or if he decided to include it in his manga.



Google epigenetic inheritance 
This is from Nature, a top science journal - In fact here is an article from Nature
I can't link more because people would have to pay to see the journal articles. I doubt Kishi knows about it, I just love spreading scientific knowledge


----------



## Imperii (Jul 1, 2015)

I think Karin will be the mother if for no other reason than that, imo, the theme Kishi is trying to write in this Gaiden is about how family is more than genetics and that the people who care for you are more important than your biological relatives.

That being said, I'm extremely displeased with how this "who is the mother" stuff has been written and regardless of who it turns out to be I will remain displeased.

I've been mostly annoyed by Chouchou, but from time to time she's been a bright spot of enjoyment for me in chapters that would otherwise 100% disappoint me.

Other good things for me: Sarada - I'm really enjoying her so far and hope that she continues to be enjoyable in the movie/any other future projects. Naruto's characterization in his role of Hokage has turned out really well. The way he interacts with Sarada during this dilemma of hers reminds me of Sandaime's attitude and concern that he showed for the villagers. Despite a lot of other things about Sakura that have bothered me in this gaiden, the other thing that I did enjoy quite a bit was Sakura's portrayal during Sarada's flashback, in last week's chapter. It was really sweet and maybe I'm just being sappy but whatevs.

BRING ON THE CHAPTER, I want this damn guessing game to end already one way or the other! ._.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> in the forums, perhaps. However, the chapters themselves were mostly boring, and apparently this whole thing really lead to no where. Especially if Sakura ends up being indeed Salad's mother. U_U
> 
> He could have continue with what he said first which is the Gaiden being for the new generation instead of this.



seeing oro was worth it to me 

except the false itachi hype never explained........ the fuck did kishi's editors smoke when approved this shit?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 1, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> What??
> Man thats one heck of a damage control from SS
> How about just Sasuke having his mission as number 1 priority.



Papasuke would never prioritize anything over his sweet little daughter 

Not to mention that he could never get away from the bed he shares with Sakurachan


----------



## Imperii (Jul 1, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> To be fair, any member of the next generation fan clubs wouldn't join if they didn't like the parents.  Their characters had barely been developed in 700 and are mostly just known as so and so's kid.  I joined Sarada's FC after the Gaiden because she's been developed.  She gets tired of people's bullshit and asks for direct answers to things she sees as ridiculous.



Wellllll, I dislike Sasuke, Sakura, _and_ Karin. I'm still a fan of Sarada though, and if I ever bothered joining fanclubs then I'd definitely join hers despite not liking her parents.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

I just want to know if Boruto appears. If he doesn't see Naruto with Sara it'll be such a wasted opportunity. Kishi plz


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

so this chapter confirms salad > naruto being all rusty


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

I want Narudo to flex his chakra on the shins.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> so this chapter confirms salad > naruto being all rusty


What?


----------



## Azula (Jul 1, 2015)

Amol said:


> 2)Another thing I saw SS claiming that Sasuke and Sakura were outside of Konoha during Sakura's pregnancy.
> Why the hell Sasuke will go on hunting trip with his pregnant wife with him?



Never made any sense to me either.

He already refused to let sakura travel with him AND refused Naruto.

But somehow he comes konoha one day, takes sakura, drags her around while she is pregnant, doesn't take her to a hospital (even though his susanoo can fucking fly )

And then dumps her and the baby back to konoha, lol business done.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I want Narudo to flex his chakra on the shins.


I don't know about "flexing his chakra on the Shins" but it seems that he flexes his TNJ on them


----------



## greatestchange (Jul 1, 2015)

The manga will end on a happy Family Matters note and everything will all just be a huuuuge misunderstanding because that's just how much of a hack writer Kishi is. No one should expect anything grand or life altering in this last chapter of the gaiden. The stuff that makes the most sense will be the opposite of what Kishi writes.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> so this chapter confirms salad > naruto being all rusty



She's coming for his Hokage seat next 

lol @ people acting like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sarada hasn't been all Sakura since Shannaro. Even if the genes aren't hers, the kid is. From punch punch to a Sauce obsession.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 1, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> *Never made any sense to me either.*
> 
> He already refused to let sakura travel with him AND refused Naruto.
> 
> ...



Actually, it does make sense if Sasuke wasn't that ready to be a father, if you see what I mean...


----------



## Cord (Jul 1, 2015)

Discuss the manga, not each other. If you're doing it otherwise, then you're doing it wrong. Pretty sure no one here wants to be forum or section banned shortly before and during the chapter release right? Right.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> *She's coming for his Hokage seat next *
> 
> lol @ people acting like
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Not before Konohamaru


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Teachan said:


> ...Or, Sakura offered to raise the kid because Karin working under Orochimaru was unable to raise it properly and give Sarada a decent life and Sasuke had a mission?
> 
> Raising Sarada willingly after she witnessed a possible dilemma would be the most selfless thing Sakura has ever done.



Karin works for Orochimaru of her own free will, so any "better life" crap is bullshit. If Karin's the mother then she abandoned Sarada. The world is supposed to be at peace, so I'm fairly certain that that is supposed to mean something and Karin could have found a place to live. Forget about the problems with Sasuke hooking up with Karin.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> What?



naruto is weak sauce. cant even handle fucking 12 year olds.............. who dont even use MS jutsu


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Not before Konohamaru



If he ever gets it, it just to warm it for her. What a good sensei.



Alasteir said:


> Karin works for Orochimaru of her own free will, so any "better life" crap is bullshit. If Karin's the mother then she abandoned Sarada. The world is supposed to be at peace, so I'm fairly certain that that is supposed to mean something and Karin could have found a place to live. Forget about the problems with Sasuke hooking up with Karin.



It's just depressing how Taka can't leave Oro behind. I know he rescued her, but c'mon.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> naruto is weak sauce. cant even handle fucking 12 year olds.............. who dont even use MS jutsu


Naruto is Sasuke? Now i don't get a thing


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> The LeeTen kid is in a whole different team, so there's still hope for an Inuzuka boy/girl in his squad. I would love to see a taijutsu master and a beast specialist working together
> 
> The only problem is that they'll remain as fodders while Sarada "whodidmyfatherf%cked" Uchiha and Boruto "firstworldproblems" Uzumaki steal the spotlight.


Lol we don't even know if Lee and 10 10 ended up together.


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Karin works for Orochimaru of her own free will, so any "better life" crap is bullshit. If Karin's the mother then she abandoned Sarada. The world is supposed to be at peace, so I'm fairly certain that that is supposed to mean something and Karin could have found a place to live. Forget about the problems with Sasuke hooking up with Karin.



exactly. I don't buy that she couldn't keep the baby because of Orochimaru at all
-----------------


----------



## RedAutumnLeaf (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Karin works for Orochimaru of her own free will, so any "better life" crap is bullshit. If Karin's the mother then she abandoned Sarada. The world is supposed to be at peace, so I'm fairly certain that that is supposed to mean something and Karin could have found a place to live. Forget about the problems with Sasuke hooking up with Karin.





Needless2say said:


> exactly. I don't buy that she couldn't keep the baby because of Orochimaru at all
> -----------------



This. omg this. I didn't even consider the fact that Karin works for Orochimaru of her own free will. If that really is the reason and Karin is the mother, then Kishi fucked up big time. The logic of that reason is completely off. 

(Although Kishi has fucked up big time before, hasn't he? So it's still kinda fair game?)


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

RedAutumnLeaf said:


> This. omg this. I didn't even consider the fact that Karin works for Orochimaru of her own free will. If that really is the reason and Karin is the mother, then Kishi fucked up big time. The logic of that reason is completely off.
> 
> (Although Kishi has fucked up big time before, hasn't he? So it's still kinda fair game?)



Honesty though, this would be a whole new level.


----------



## RedAutumnLeaf (Jul 1, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> Honesty though, this would be a whole new level.


The whole Sarada questioning her parentage thing is already a whole new level. The fact that we'd even have to consider the fact that a (happily?) married couple (which happens to be two main characters) has a child cause the father knocked up some woman obsessed with him is already a slap to the whole shounen mamga genre itself. 

.......although...THERE IS NO BLOODY  WAY NARUTO'S OKAY WITH SASUKE BEING A KUSOYARO AND CHEATING ON SAKURA. There better be a pretty damn good explanation that overtakes all the reasons evil gave if Karin is the mother. Orochimaru being baby sitter is most definitely not that reason.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 1, 2015)

Do people not know that alot of story tellers put Real life situations in their stories help explain the issues around them in an objective manner.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Do people not know that alot of story tellers put Real life situations in their stories help explain the issues around them in an objective manner.



Apparently not. 

A lot of people assume that if it's fiction the author doesn't use any real world situation as inspiration. It's sad. I mean that's exactly why Naruto's so busy he doesn't spend time with his family much. Where do people think he got that from? It's his own life.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Apparently not.
> 
> A lot of people assume that if it's fiction the author doesn't use any real world situation as inspiration. It's sad. I mean that's exactly why Naruto's so busy he doesn't spend time with his family much. Where do people think he got that from? It's his own life.



Yeah.

He might stay in his office drawing till midnight and then sleeping there since he cannot make it home at such time. Staying over-hours to make stuff on time before deadline hit requires certainly some sacrifices.

One can only wonder if Kishi neglects his family like Naruto (being too busy to visit his family but knows how they looks and keeping in touch somewhat) or like Sasuke he never saw his kids 

Maybe a mix of both?

Naaaah, probably mostly like Naruto...

I wonder if he tells his kids to endure like ninja too and whether his tnj works or falls short.

Kishi Kid: Fuck ninja, where is my birthday present?  

Kishi: Well, I need to meet with my editor to consult on...

Kishi's kid: Fuck you old bastard!! *Throws birthday cake at him*

Kishi:...uhhh...!!!..Wait...this might be good material for my manga and maybe the movie too. 

Kishi's kid: 

Also...I seriously wonder if like some were speculating could it be that Kishi got a grudge against Sakura because as a high school student/college student he was dumped/experienced a heartbreak at the hands of a pink haired chick.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Apparently not.
> 
> A lot of people assume that if it's fiction the author doesn't use any real world situation as inspiration. It's sad. I mean that's exactly why Naruto's so busy he doesn't spend time with his family much. Where do people think he got that from? It's his own life.



I know that author's do that all the time. But it shouldn't come at the expense of another character's development. In this case it would be mostly Sasuke's character. I mean the whole point of him going on that whole "journey of redemption" was for him to change into a better person. Him having an illegitimate child undermines that completely. Him leaving his wife and child (regardless of who the mother is) is a dick move, but if Sasuke had an illegitimate child and dumped it on his wife and up and leaves, he can go fuck himself. I don't even care about ships and that bullshit but if Karin is the mother it would baffle me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> I know that author's do that all the time. But it shouldn't come at the expense of another character's development. In this case it would be mostly Sasuke's character. I mean the whole point of him going on that whole "journey of redemption" was for him to change into a better person. Him having an illegitimate child undermines that completely. Him leaving his wife and child (regardless of who the mother is) is a dick move, but if Sasuke had an illegitimate child and dumped it on his wife and up and leaves, he can go fuck himself. I don't even care about ships and that bullshit but if Karin is the mother it would baffle me.



Sasuke's entire character has been built upon his connection with his family. He and his dad had an ok relationship, we've seen his relationship with Itachi and we've also seen how he was with his mom. After the massacre, Sasuke's had a problem dealing with family and bonds even though that's the basis of his character. He didn't know how to deal with Naruto who's like a brother to him. For most of his life he hasn't even been able to deal with a "family". So the idea that Sasuke potentially having a kid with Karin would make sense to me considering, as we've seen, Sasuke has no idea how to deal with family, bonds and treatings others as they need to be treated. It's also why Sasuke treating Sakura and Karin the way he's treated them makes sense for his character considering, again, Sasuke is different. Sasuke's a shitty character from a morality standpoint. Just because he goes on a redemption quest doesn't mean he can change how he's been for the entire series. 

Basically what I'm saying is because Sasuke's so fucked up from everything that's happened to him and his family, anything fucked up he does family-related makes sense. Sure, I'm not saying it's good, it's bad of course but I can at least see why it happened.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Like all that human created since Stone Age.
> 
> Test time was failed when humanity discovered genetics.



And every single human born since genome was discovered was with altered or selected genes, completely controlled environment?  

Keep dreaming


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Apparently not.
> 
> A lot of people assume that if it's fiction the author doesn't use any real world situation as inspiration. It's sad. I mean that's exactly why Naruto's so busy he doesn't spend time with his family much. Where do people think he got that from? It's his own life.



It's important to note though that Naruto's/Bolt's situation right now is much more common in Japanese society (even eventually turning into karoshi) than Sasuke's/Sarada's is.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> so this chapter confirms salad > naruto being all rusty


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Boruto's lucky his busy dad can leave clones behind to play with him. He also has a mother, sister and the Hyuuga clan. Spoiled brat doesn't know how lucky he is.
I've no sympathy for him. At 12, he's too old to act like this.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke's entire character has been built upon his connection with his family. He and his dad had an ok relationship, we've seen his relationship with Itachi and we've also seen how he was with his mom. After the massacre, Sasuke's had a problem dealing with family and bonds even though that's the basis of his character. He didn't know how to deal with Naruto who's like a brother to him. For most of his life he hasn't even been able to deal with a "family". So the idea that Sasuke potentially having a kid with Karin would make sense to me considering, as we've seen, Sasuke has no idea how to deal with family, bonds and treatings others as they need to be treated. It's also why Sasuke treating Sakura and Karin the way he's treated them makes sense for his character considering, again, Sasuke is different. Sasuke's a shitty character from a morality standpoint. Just because he goes on a redemption quest doesn't mean he can change how he's been for the entire series.
> 
> Basically what I'm saying is because Sasuke's so fucked up from everything that's happened to him and his family, anything fucked up he does family-related makes sense. Sure, I'm not saying it's good, it's bad of course but I can at least see why it happened.



I have to disagree. Family means everything to Sasuke. Hell it's the reason he went nuts in the first place. Yes he sure-as-shit isn't a good father or husband, but I think one could draw a comparison to him and Itachi. Itachi felt it was best if Sasuke was left in the dark, that he should never know about what the Uchiha were planing. But he latter comes to regret that decision as he felt that maybe Sasuke could have changed his father, and by extension, the clan it's self. You see something similar in Sasuke now. When his daughter asks why he's been away for so long he feels that it's best for her to know as little a possible to keep her safe. He want's to protect his family but is going about it in the wrong way. 

But it could turn out that your 100% right and I'm 100% wrong. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## kiss me! (Jul 1, 2015)

Revolution said:


> And every single human born since genome was discovered was with altered or selected genes, completely controlled environment?
> 
> Keep dreaming



no...

People discovered that reproduction/genetics was scientific and that inherited traits were passed down somewhat by chance. Hence the pundit square, dominant, and recessive traits.


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2015)

Can someone please summarize the spoilers? It's hard to find them with so many posts and two threads.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jul 1, 2015)

So, Evil said that Sakura is the mother and then added trolls, but still didn't said that it's Karin?

Why she still don't say that "you are all right, it's Karin"?


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke's entire character has been built upon his connection with his family. He and his dad had an ok relationship, we've seen his relationship with Itachi and we've also seen how he was with his mom. After the massacre, Sasuke's had a problem dealing with family and bonds even though that's the basis of his character. He didn't know how to deal with Naruto who's like a brother to him. For most of his life he hasn't even been able to deal with a "family". So the idea that Sasuke potentially having a kid with Karin would make sense to me considering, as we've seen, Sasuke has no idea how to deal with family, bonds and treatings others as they need to be treated. It's also why Sasuke treating Sakura and Karin the way he's treated them makes sense for his character considering, again, Sasuke is different. Sasuke's a shitty character from a morality standpoint. Just because he goes on a redemption quest doesn't mean he can change how he's been for the entire series.
> 
> Basically what I'm saying is because Sasuke's so fucked up from everything that's happened to him and his family, anything fucked up he does family-related makes sense. Sure, I'm not saying it's good, it's bad of course but I can at least see why it happened.



Sasuke basically was mentally ripped up and traumatized at a young age and cannot have a normal relationship with anyone, as his strongest most trusted and beloved bond was with the Itachi - who murdered everyone he loved, forced him to watch, told him he was never loved and was not even worth killing because he was too pathetic only to brainwash him with this even further into a coma.  

With that, any "apology" for what he had done along with a redemption journey is unrealistic and ruins the believability of his once realistic character.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> I have to disagree. Family means everything to Sasuke. Hell it's the reason he went nuts in the first place. Yes he sure-as-shit isn't a good father or husband, but I think one could draw a comparison to him and Itachi. Itachi felt it was best if Sasuke was left in the dark, that he should never know about what the Uchiha were planing. But he latter comes to regret that decision as he felt that maybe Sasuke could have changed his father, and by extension, the clan it's self. You see something similar in Sasuke now. When his daughter asks why he's been away for so long he feels that it's best for her to know as little a possible to keep her safe. He want's to protect his family but is going about it in the wrong way.
> 
> But it could turn out that your 100% right and I'm 100% wrong. We will have to wait and see.



Yeah family means everything to Sasuke but with that said, he doesn't understand how he should treat family. Like I said, Naruto, the guy he called his "brother", he didn't have the best relationship with him. Even though he knows what family is based on everything that's happened with him and his family, he can't live through life doing what others do. Sakura for example, she has parents who as far as we know are still together and who are there for her. They've raised her well. Her idea of what a normal family is based on what she knows. Naruto's? Who knows with him but Hinata's had a normal family. Sasuke? He doesn't really get that so what he sees as fine is different from someone like Sakura based on their background. He cares about family as always, it's just that his way of dealing with "family", based on how he is, is different from what it means to be "normal". 

That's exactly why he's apparently leaving again in this chapter. Sasuke leaving and being away is part of how he is. 

Sasuke's never going to be the "stay at home" kind of family guy some people seem to think he is. Apparently, people were shocked to find out he's leaving again this chapter let alone with the movie coming up. I'm not, I expect it.





Revolution said:


> Sasuke basically was mentally ripped up and traumatized at a young age and cannot have a normal relationship with anyone, as his strongest most trusted and beloved bond was with the Itachi - who murdered everyone he loved, forced him to watch, told him he was never loved and was not even worth killing because he was too pathetic only to brainwash him with this even further into a coma.
> 
> With that, any "apology" for what he had done along with a redemption journey is unrealistic and ruins the believability of his once realistic character.



Exactly. 

You put everything I said in few sentences so you get reps for that. Sasuke's just a fucked up character. I'm a fan of his but it is what it is, he's fucked up.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Boruto's lucky his busy dad can leave clones behind to play with him. He also has a mother, sister and the Hyuuga clan. Spoiled brat doesn't know how lucky he is.
> I've no sympathy for him. At 12, he's too old to act like this.


My little sister acts outs at times, and she is 11. Same difference.

Not sure if it occurred to you, but maybe the boy wants his father/spend time with his father. That's the point of him complaining, because he can't see him frequently, but it's not him either. He's angry for the rest of his family as well.

Kishimoto made his problem realistic, in fact, I know people who went through similar situations. It's just whether or not you care about it.

I'm sure Kishimoto's children or child is Boruto. Especially since Kishimoto put so much work in on Naruto he never went to his real honeymoon. What are you going to say now? He has his mother, why should he care about his father? His uncle, his grandpa and grandma?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Sasuke basically was mentally ripped up and traumatized at a young age and cannot have a normal relationship with anyone, as his strongest most trusted and beloved bond was with the Itachi - who murdered everyone he loved, forced him to watch, told him he was never loved and was not even worth killing because he was too pathetic only to brainwash him with this even further into a coma.
> 
> With that, any "apology" for what he had done along with a redemption journey is unrealistic and ruins the believability of his once realistic character.



Sasuke said that he saw Team 7 as a family but felt that they held them back. But he later states that  looking at Naruto he was wrong. They only made Naruto stronger rather than weaker. He embraces Naruto's way of thinking by the end of 699. So the whole thing about him not being able to have bonds doesn't hold water.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> So, Evil said that Sakura is the mother and then added trolls, but still didn't said that it's Karin?
> 
> Why she still don't say that "you are all right, it's Karin"?



You got it in reverse... Evil put spoiler where the hidden message is karin is mom... then she said she is joking on it and said Sakura is mom. and so on.

basically what she did with the DNA test..


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah family means everything to Sasuke but with that said, he doesn't understand how he should treat family. Like I said, Naruto, the guy he called his "brother", he didn't have the best relationship with him. Even though he knows what family is based on everything that's happened with him and his family, he can't live through life doing what others do. Sakura for example, she has parents who as far as we know are still together and who are there for her. They've raised her well. Her idea of what a normal family is based on what she knows. Naruto's? Who knows with him but Hinata's had a normal family. Sasuke? He doesn't really get that so what he sees as fine is different from someone like Sakura based on their background. He cares about family as always, it's just that his way of dealing with "family", based on how he is, is different from what it means to be "normal".
> 
> That's exactly why he's apparently leaving again in this chapter. Sasuke leaving and being away is part of how he is.
> 
> ...



But as you just said he knows what a family is what it should be like. So he should know that having an illegitimate child and dumping it on his wife is wrong. 

But again you could be right and I could be wrong. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

Fay said:


> Can someone please summarize the spoilers? It's hard to find them with so many posts and two threads.





Here I was hoping mods / Klue would have already put the link in the OP, but alas, ...


----------



## Salada (Jul 1, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> Never made any sense to me either.
> 
> He already refused to let sakura travel with him AND refused Naruto.
> 
> ...



She could have got pregnant on the trip . 

Sasuke did promise for next time to take her with him after his redemption journey so it does make a lot of sense .


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

Salada said:


> She could have got pregnant on the trip .
> 
> Sasuke did promise for next time to take her with him after his redemption journey so it does make a lot of sense .


Taking her on redemption journey makes sense. Continuing journey after she got pregnant does not.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Sasuke basically was mentally ripped up and traumatized at a young age and cannot have a normal relationship with anyone, as his strongest most trusted and beloved bond was with the Itachi - who murdered everyone he loved, forced him to watch, told him he was never loved and was not even worth killing because he was too pathetic only to brainwash him with this even further into a coma.
> 
> With that, any "apology" for what he had done along with a redemption journey is unrealistic and ruins the believability of his once realistic character.



You fail to see things are are shown explicitly by Kishi and then complain OOC.

Once again its the hilarious case where people are finally seeing that they did not actually grasp the character at all. Then when the character does something they did not expect they claim OOC.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

Salada said:


> She could have got pregnant on the trip .
> 
> Sasuke did promise for next time to take her with him after his redemption journey so it does make a lot of sense .



Yep. 



Doc Mindstorm said:


> Taking her on redemption journey makes sense. *Continuing journey after she got pregnant does not.*



Why?


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> I'm sure Kishimoto's children or child is Boruto. Especially since Kishimoto put so much work in on Naruto he never went to his real honeymoon. What are you going to say now? He has his mother, why should he care about his father? His uncle, his grandpa and grandma?



My single mother worked all day, we'd leave when the sky was dark so she could drop us on our grandma and she could arrive in time for work. She'd only return by night. We only had milk in the fridge growing up because that was the only meal we'd had as family. Don't pull the real life card on me.
Boruto is a brat. He has a normal life, and his father is clearly present in it.

And Kishimoto is a top mangaka. Naruto being a money maker brand. He doesn't even have to personally work on most stuff - toys, to cartoon, movies released world wide, video games etc etc. He could negotiate more time off if he wanted to. He was just an workaholic, that is slowing down now because, duh duh, he wants to.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Why?


Do you really need answer to this question?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Because if even Sasuke may not know, but Sakura must as medical nin that babies must be born in hospitals under examination by a doctor. Not somewhere in Kaguya's lava dimension


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> My single mother worked all day, we'd leave when the sky was dark so she could drop us on our grandma and she could arrive in time for work. She'd only return by night. We only had milk in the fridge growing up because that was the only meal we'd had as family. Don't pull the real life card on me.
> Boruto is a brat. He has a normal life, and his father is clearly present in it.
> 
> And Kishimoto is a top mangaka. Naruto being a money maker brand. He doesn't even have to personally work on most stuff - toys, to cartoon, movies released world wide, video games etc etc. He could negotiate more time off if he wanted to. He was just an workaholic, that is slowing down now because, duh duh, he wants to.


That's your situation, not his.

Two different people. Stop acting like your the only one who suffers, even if the situation is meniscal, people still feel pain, don't they? Or for some arbitrary reason Boruto is a brat because your situation is worse than his? It says it in the movie promo that Naruto can't spend time with his family because of his work.

Kishimoto said it himself that this Gaiden was a story to reach out to his kids I believe. I remember reading it somewhere here.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> My single mother worked all day, we'd leave when the sky was dark so she could drop us on our grandma and she could arrive in time for work. She'd only return by night. We only had milk in the fridge growing up because that was the only meal we'd had as family. Don't pull the real life card on me.
> Boruto is a brat. He has a normal life, and his father is clearly present in it.
> 
> And Kishimoto is a top mangaka. Naruto being a money maker brand. He doesn't even have to personally work on most stuff - toys, to cartoon, movies released world wide, video games etc etc. He could negotiate more time off if he wanted to. He was just an workaholic, that is slowing down now because, duh duh, he wants to.



I am in total agreement with you about Brouto. But Kishi did say that he got very few breaks and it really prevented him from spending as much time with his family than he would have liked.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Kishimoto said it himself that this Gaiden was a story to reach out to his kids I believe. I remember reading it somewhere here.



Kishimoto's intentions aren't what I was discussing. His crappy writing make Boruto comes off as bratty, especially when we actually see them spending time together. Hell, more than with Hima, the ignored child, who is young enough to not understand why her daddy is too busy away.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Kishimoto's intentions aren't what I was discussing. His crappy writing make Boruto comes off as bratty, especially when we actually see them spending time together. Hell, more than with Hima, the ignored child, who is young enough to not understand why her daddy is too busy away.


That's true and I agree.

Though we don't see Bolto spending time with his father, we've seen him do a prank to bring his father out, then we see him playing with a clone (which was forced out with another prank), and then later we see Bolto angry that his dad couldn't pick up a lunch his wife made.

I really can't call it bad writing when they haven't even been established in the Manga yet. I would say in the Gaiden they interacted once.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

> I would say in the Gaiden they interacted once.



The gaiden happened in a span of less than 1 day...


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Whether it was Karin or Sakura that were on trip during advanced pregnancy instead of being under care in an hospital it makes no sense anyway.

Neither Sasuke fucking while seemingly crazy busy with his mission and somehow finding time to spend time with the pregnant mom till the delivery only to leave her right after the kid was born. 

If Karin was pregnant it makes no sense why he took away her kid and married Sakura.

If Sakura was pregnant it makes no sense why Shizune and other Konoha medic nins are  being secretive about something like that.

Sasuke's actions make no sense. Its like as if Kishi wanted a new super strong kid for rivalry of destiny and shit but then again could not imagine how someone as asexual like Sasuke would approach that. Also it was made for the sake of paralluz, as if Kishi wants Bolt to hate his dad then he must do something to make Salad feel similar towards her own dad. Why did he return to Konoha only to fuck Sakura, marry her and leave? Why bother with that if he plans not to focus on them at all with his full attention being on his mission? Why keep looking around when he made seemingly no progress and was unable to stop the bad guys from attacking? Why make Karin keep the umbilical cord if she is the real mom but neither visit her daughter nor arrange for said daughter to ever visit her? She is not sick and is not burdened with any world safety class mission. Why Naruto did not knew what was going on in his best friend family? Did he not even knew whether Sakura was pregnant or not despite her being one of his closest friends? Why Sasuke never send neither hawks with messages to Salad nor contacted her via mobile phone?

It is all so extremely plot devicey with OOC and general dumbness and stuff. Now in this gaiden we also got "rustiness". So many excuses. So pointless.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Whether it was Karin or Sakura that were on trip during advanced pregnancy instead of being under care in an hospital it makes no sense anyway.
> 
> Neither Sasuke fucking while seemingly crazy busy with his mission and somehow finding time to spend time with the pregnant mom till the delivery only to leave her right after the kid was born.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

The Gaiden is pointless.

If Sakura is the mother, we as the readers learned nothing.

If Karin is the mother, we learned a story, a lesson.

Either way the story is still trash 



shade0180 said:


> The gaiden happened in a span of less than 1 day...


How much of this is relevant to Naruto fan's(Not pairing tards) and the Boruto Movie prologue ?

about 0.5%


----------



## Daisydoo (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> My single mother worked all day, we'd leave when the sky was dark so she could drop us on our grandma and she could arrive in time for work. She'd only return by night. We only had milk in the fridge growing up because that was the only meal we'd had as family. Don't pull the real life card on me.
> Boruto is a brat. He has a normal life, and his father is clearly present in it.
> 
> And Kishimoto is a top mangaka. Naruto being a money maker brand. He doesn't even have to personally work on most stuff - toys, to cartoon, movies released world wide, video games etc etc. He could negotiate more time off if he wanted to. He was just an workaholic, that is slowing down now because, duh duh, he wants to.




Naruto only became Hokage after he had his kids. In the after credits of The Last, we see his children (both Himawari and Boruto) playing with him.
Boruto and Naruto may have bonded deeply before Naruto sets off to fulfill his dreams of being a Hokage which leads to spending less time with his children. 
This may have caused Boruto to pull those acts. Not because he is a spoiled brat, (I would prefer to refer him as ignorant) he is just jealous of Naruto's focus on work, which leads Boruto to hate the idea of a Hokage. Because that position ultimately took his father away from him.
He was probably used to having everyone at the dinner table, having his dad present at most of their family events. 
I don't blame him for acting out at all. He was probably trying to get his father to pay more attention to their family. 

To have someone present in your life but not really present at all or be there for you when you need them is pretty tough too.

Though not as tough as single parents. They are superparents.
Which is why I admire Sakura for raising Sarada almost single-handedly (I say almost because maybe Sasuke supports them financially). For being there for Sarada mentally and physically. Sarada came out to be so lovely.

Your mum is admirable.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

> How much of this is relevant to Naruto fan's(Not pairing tards) and the Boruto Movie prologue ?
> 
> about 0.5%



I'm pointing out how stupid Boruto's reaction here...

They interacted once in less than a day and Boruto was already angsty a few hours later...So why is Naruto getting blamed for it?

Salad comes home from the academy - Boruto playing with Nardo
a few hours/minutes later.
Salad goes to a trip with Chou Chou - Boruto is angry because Naruto has something important to do and didn't have a time to meet with him when he was the one who deliberately came late on their appointed meeting..


----------



## kiss me! (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The Gaiden is pointless.
> 
> ...



Me guessing it is a limbo contest Kishi is having with himself...

How low can you go?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The Gaiden is pointless.
> 
> ...



I disagree about no learning a lesson bit. We heard that SO many times in Part I and Part II so we've already knew the lesson. It's more for Sarada than it is for us. It's been confirmed that Sarada will want to be Hokage in the movie, so Naruto words and actions inspire her to want to achieve that goal. Even if Sakura is the mother she still learns the lesson in that you should treat everyone in the village like family and that families are made up of more than just blood. And as an upside to that; no-one's character is ruined. (Though that's a whole other thing I'd rather not get into right now).


----------



## Purple (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> How much of this is relevant to Naruto fan's(Not pairing tards) and the Boruto Movie prologue ?
> 
> about 0.5%



For one thing Sarada activated her sharingan so there's that.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> I'm pointing out how stupid Boruto's reaction here...
> 
> They interacted once in less than a day and Boruto was already angsty a few hours later...So why is Naruto getting blamed for it?
> 
> ...


Who blamed Naruto? 

I just remembered something, Shino says the graduation happens later this week or at the end of it, and Sarada graduate s this chapter


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

> and Sarada graduate s this chapter



and 700 happened years later from 699. your point?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> If Sakura is the mother, we as the readers learned nothing.
> 
> If Karin is the mother, we learned a story, a lesson.



So dumb.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> So dumb.


There already is a lesson and story in this Gaiden with the belief that Karin is the mother, if he takes it away, we learned nothing. It's the damn truth 

I say this with the belief that Sakura is her momma 


shade0180 said:


> and 700 happened years later from 699. your point?


Incomng Kishimoto forgot the first chapter, a lil time skip, or time passed more than we originally thought.


----------



## kiss me! (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> So dumb.



The whole Gaiden would have been "got your nose Sadara, Sakura almost wasn't your mom. Scary huh?" 

_But SS was in it so OHMYEffing God SSSSSSOoo cool. _

You all give me heartburn.


----------



## Zef (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> So dumb.



Yeah that was pretty stupid. Naruto made the lesson clear already in chapter 7.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

kiss me! said:


> The whole Gaiden would have been "got your nose Sadara, Sakura almost wasn't your mom. Scary huh?"
> 
> _But SS was in it so OHMYEffing God SSSSSSOoo cool. _
> 
> You all give me heartburn.



Predicting Naruto being a father to all 

Anon Naruto`s lesson is what I'm talking about


----------



## kiss me! (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Don't rattle the cage, rats travels in packs.
> 
> Predicting Naruto being a father to all



 I'm not afraid.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Zef said:


> Rai did not provide spoilers this early last week. Don't know what you guys are talking about.
> 
> 
> Yeah that was pretty stupid. Naruto made the lesson clear already in chapter 7.



Right but the circumstances that led to it were pretty dumb and heavily in the plot device area. Kishi's desire for drama led to make several characters acting OOC and incredibly dumb.

Also how Naruto's point will stand when Sakura is the blood related mom after all?

On the other hand, if Karin is the mom why did she ignored her daughter for so long despite seemingly caring for her so much as to keep her umbilical cord? Because Sasuke told her to?

Seriously it seems to make no sense regardless of who is the mom.

At this point the main reason why Karin might not be the mom is to prevent Sasuke to look like a cheating scumbag though he will look like a scumbag who ignored his family for years while accomplishing nothing nevertheless.


----------



## kiss me! (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Right but the circumstances that led to it were pretty dumb and heavily in the plot device area. Kishi's desire for drama led to make several characters acting OOC and incredibly dumb.
> 
> Also how Naruto's point will stand when Sakura is the blood related mom after all?
> 
> ...





Thank you.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> On the other hand, if Karin is the mom why did she ignored her daughter was so long despite seemingly caring for her so much as to keep her umbilical cord?



Karin is bedridden and couldn't visit her although she really wanted to


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 1, 2015)

The "lesson" is pointless regardless of whether or not Karin is the mom because it's already been established multiple times in the series in a far more subtle manner (albeit not so subtle in the case of the "bromance" between Naruto and sauce.)

Basically this gaiden is useless no matter what happens this chapter and just spits on what could have been some interesting idea's.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Xeogran said:


> Karin is bedridden and couldn't visit her although she really wanted to



She looked rather healthy when she told Sui to keep his hands off her stuff. That and according to Evil she comes back and gives Sui a piece of her mind...possibly beating the crap out of him again.

That said a mom that loves her kid so much will always find a way. If she cannot come then she could arrange for the kid to come to visit her.

Had Sasuke told her to never contact the kid again? Or did Sakura? Why would either? And why Karin listened to that? And if Karin does not care about Salad then why keep the umbilical cord as a precious memento?

Pointless.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Right but the circumstances that led to it were pretty dumb and heavily in the plot device area. Kishi's desire for drama led to make several characters acting OOC and incredibly dumb.
> 
> Also how Naruto's point will stand when Sakura is the blood related mom after all?
> 
> ...



The point is, that its not the biological bond that makes Sarada think of Sakura as her  mama, make her want to protect her so much and Sakura think of Sarada as her beloved daughter. They are mother and daughter due to the strength of the emotional bond they share. That bond has been highlighted numerous times throughout the gaiden and this reasoning was out right spoken by Naruto.


----------



## Zef (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> *Right but the circumstances that led to it were pretty dumb*



I wasn't arguing otherwise....
I wasn't even arguing this at all. 


Regardless of the circumstances leading to the lesson  Sarada still doesn't like it.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

As long as Sara considers Sauce her papa, The theme is ruined. He is a stranger and Will leave soon.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> As long as Sara considers Sauce her papa, The theme is ruined. He is a stranger and Will leave soon.



Hey now, maybe she'll forge some love for all three of her parents.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> As long as Sara considers Sauce her papa, The theme is ruined. He is a stranger and Will leave soon.



Maaaybe.

Kishi had shown him being willing to risk his skin in order to protect her and I kinda doubt Kishi would troll Sakura THAT much as to believe foolishly that Sasuke cares about her and Salad while that is not the case.

On the other hand, it is hard to discard the fact that Sasuke was not present at all during Salad's life except maybe during her REALLY early days that she has trouble remembering.

Really, the only things that ties Salad and Sasuke are bonds of blood since Sasuke did not work at all to develop an actual bond with her at all. 

Sasuke will really need to show something more believable than the poke and give a REALLY heartfelt apology given that he is about to leave his daughter yet AGAIN.


----------



## KW3 (Jul 1, 2015)

OK, since you guys haven't figured this out yet here's my theory. 

Karin was found & saved by Oro when she was little and Oro took her in as 1 of his subjects. He took a DNA sample from her because he knew she was an Uzumaki. 

Back in part 1 when Sasuke left Konoha and met up with Oro, Oro took some of Sasuke's DNA when he 1st arrived. 

So after the war Oro finally got around to combining the 2 samples together because he saw how Karin used the chakra chains and it impressed him. The result, 1 SARADA UCHIHA! 

Sarada was found by Karin as just a tiny little cell in Oro's lab and she rescued her from his evil clutches. Knowing she could not hide Sarada from Oro she contacts Sasuke and tells him about Sarada. He brings Sarada back to the village, tells Sakura what happened, and BOOM! Sakura adopts Sarada and raises her as her own.


----------



## kataimiko (Jul 1, 2015)

kiss me! said:


> Karin makes Suigetsu send glasses to Sadara because he touched the things on her desk. She sends her glasses because she's her mommy. They both have similar vision defects because of genetics. When have we ever known Sakura or Sasuke to naturally have vision issues? Never. Move on. Don't even let me get into eugenics.




I got glasses in the 2nd grade, while both of my parents had perfect vision. 










I must be Karin's daughter!


----------



## Pinkarette (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> She looked rather healthy when she told Sui to keep his hands off her stuff. That and according to Evil she comes back and gives Sui a piece of her mind...possibly beating the crap out of him again.
> 
> That said a mom that loves her kid so much will always find a way. If she cannot come then she could arrange for the kid to come to visit her.
> 
> ...


well, considering that even Sasuke never contacted Salad...


----------



## Gandy (Jul 1, 2015)

KW3 said:


> OK, since you guys haven't figured this out yet here's my theory.
> 
> Karin was found & saved by Oro when she was little and Oro took her in as 1 of his subjects. He took a DNA sample from her because he knew she was an Uzumaki.
> 
> ...



Nah, Oro didn't recognize her....we already had that theory...


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Never contacted or tried to help His daughter when she needed him to be a parent. That was Naruto.


----------



## KW3 (Jul 1, 2015)

Gandy said:


> Nah, Oro didn't recognize her....we already had that theory...



He wouldn't have recognized her if Karin took her from the lab when she was a fetus.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

I thought Oro was being coy, but that could be Just me. Adding Oro Just to show Taka is a waste


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> well, considering that even Sasuke never contacted Salad...



Pervertedness aside I got the feeling that Karin was more level headed than him. Or at least more socially and emotionally competent. Which is hardly hard given that Sasuke is in the bottom of these categories.

And while Sasuke got his half assed excuse of protecting the world through investigation what is Karin's excuse? Developing a weapon to fight those aliens?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

It's sort of anticlimactic is it?


----------



## mayumi (Jul 1, 2015)

^ Karin's excuse is likely, you the Dad are going to run off on me while I am stuck with the baby for 12 years and you expect me to put up with it? F that. Ask your other fangirl to take care of the kid. I want to wander off into the woods as well, while telling the world I am doing more important things.


----------



## Gandy (Jul 1, 2015)

KW3 said:


> He wouldn't have recognized her if Karin took her from the lab when she was a fetus.



Sarada would be Oro's perfect Experiment and if that was stolen suddenly...do you think Oro would be like: "Nevermind!" ??

Besides - if he has DNA samples of sasuke and karin, he easily could have made a second test tube  Baby...

But it's Kishi, I'm not surprised if your theory is the right on! 


(Also - if Evils spoilers are true - Karin and Sakura where present when sarada was born...)


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> It's sort of anticlimactic is it?



Honestly? No I don't think it is. If Sakura is the mother Sarada still learns the whole lesson about bonds being more than just blood because of both this experience and Naruto's words and actions. If Karin is the mother than you get the same lesson but at the cost of undermining three characters (Sasuke, Sakura, and Karin). And please don't say "well they were already undermined" that's no excuse to undermine them further.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> As long as Sara considers Sauce her papa, The theme is ruined. He is a stranger and Will leave soon.



If anything it only adds to the message. Sasuke is Sarada's biological dad and she calls him papa for it but does she really feel like she's around her father when with him. Does not look like it.

We can all tell that Sasuke is not the father she had imagined. Sarada's emotional bond with Sasuke is certainly not like the one with her mother and thats because what has been there for it to manifest. She can't ever remember meeting Sasuke let alone having such a bond. However, she also knows there is mystery behind her questions (what has Sasuke been doing all this time, what is there between Sakura and Sasuke). Is an under developed bond and its clear Sarada is not close to Sasuke like she is to her mother...for now that is. It can grow:







Will it grow stronger? Well I guess we will have to see.


----------



## KW3 (Jul 1, 2015)

Gandy said:


> Sarada would be Oro's perfect Experiment and if that was stolen suddenly...do you think Oro would be like: "Nevermind!" ??
> 
> Besides - if he has DNA samples of sasuke and karin, he easily could have made a second test tube  Baby...
> 
> ...



Hmm, guess I missed the spoiler about Karin & Sakura being there. Guess that kills my theory.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> It's sort of anticlimactic is it?



Mayeb Sasuke needs the edo Itachi treatment.

Namely like how Itachi was only able to realize his errors after dying.

As he said "people remain the same till they die".

So a dead/zombie Sasuke might realize where and how he screwed up.

Then give Salad a talk on how he failed by never bonding with her and never reaching to her just like his brother failed by never doing the same with Sasuke.

History loves repeating itself in this manga. Do future generations never learn on their predecessors mistakes? Even Naruto the messiah does not realize right away that his kid's desire for attention is similar to his own desire as a kid to be noticed and acknowledged. And when he does he keeps doing the same mistake.

Guess all past mistakes are meant to repeat themselves all over again till the end of time.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Kasumi said:


> Evil mentioned in one post that why would anyone trust Oro as a babysitter, maybe she didn't want her daughter to be raised in a dangerous enviroment and who knows what Oro could have done to her once she grew up. Karin also doesn't have any family so where would she go? Konoha? I doubt anyone that's not Sasuke would be excused for their crimes.



The only problem with that is that Karin works for Oro of her own free will. And if she is the mother than yeah, go to Konoha. I'm sure Naruto and/or Kakashi would be willing to grant her asylum. And I'm sure she's been pardoned for her crimes as it appears that Oro has as well (why is beyond me).


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

mayumi said:


> ^ Karin's excuse is likely, you the Dad are going to run off on me while I am stuck with the baby for 12 years and you expect me to put up with it? F that. Ask your other fangirl to take care of the kid. I want to wander off into the woods as well, while telling the world I am doing more important things.



Ehhh, as if Karin would have the guts and self respect to do so when she got back on his dick despite being almost killed by him...just because he said a half assed "sorry".

If Sasuke tells her to bark she will just answer with "How loud  ?".


----------



## Gandy (Jul 1, 2015)

KW3 said:


> Hmm, guess I missed the spoiler about Karin & Sakura being there. Guess that kills my theory.




Can happen 


Oh and I'm still confused...what's up with the 'Kabuto-makes-an-appearance' theories`???


----------



## mayumi (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Ehhh, as if Karin would have the guts and self respect to do so when she got back on his dick despite being almost killed by him...just because he said a half assed "sorry".
> 
> If Sasuke tells her to bark she will just answer with "How loud  ?".



Well so would Sakura for her darling, so...


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Kasumi said:


> Evil mentioned in one post that why would anyone trust Oro as a babysitter, maybe she didn't want her daughter to be raised in a dangerous enviroment and who knows what Oro could have done to her once she grew up. Karin also doesn't have any family so where would she go? Konoha? I doubt anyone that's not Sasuke would be excused for their crimes.



She can always leave Oro as nothing forces her to work for him. I doubt Oro would bother to look for her everywhere especially when he certainly got his hands full with other stuff and is under observation.

As for her "crimes" they do not even approach Sasuke's and neither does she approach Sasuke in potential "world threat level" nor carries a history of backstabbing.

Kakashi as the 7th Hokage would certainly offer her shelter if she promised to behave and assure that she only wants to raise her kid there. I see no problem.

Or she could find a place in some small country where no one heard of her which wouldn't be difficult as she is hardly famous like Sasuke.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Jul 1, 2015)

The last chance to predict chapter. I predict cliffhanger for the movie...


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Well so would Sakura for her darling, so...



Sasuke certainly is in the favor of girls sharing certain...specific characteristics.

He got a knock at finding girls with low self esteem and keeping them on a tight leash.

PIMPIN' THEM 4LIFE.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Well so would Sakura for her darling, so...



Difference is Sakura and Sasuke are husband and wife and they evidently understand and care for each other.


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Difference is Sakura and Sasuke are husband and wife and they evidently understand and care for each other.



So that 3rd panel is  the look you give your wife that you love the first time you see her in how many years?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> So that 3rd panel is  the look you give your wife that you love the first time you see her in how many years?



When you're desperate as fuck


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

>getting wreck by shin.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 1, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> So that 3rd panel is  the look you give your wife that you love the first time you see her in how many years?



You've followed Naruto for how long and you haven't figured out that Sasuke isn't the type to jump for joy and squeal in excitement over things?

I guess when he sees Karin and leaps into her arms, we'll know the truth.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> >getting wreck by shin.


to be fair, he too got wrecked by shin protecting salad or not, tomoe rennigan or not........... since he had the almighty normal rennigan


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> So that 3rd panel is  the look you give your wife that you love the first time you see her in how many years?



I was referring to this moment


----------



## Pinkarette (Jul 1, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> So that 3rd panel is  the look you give your wife that you love the first time you see her in how many years?


LOL and Sakura has the look of someone who expects to be scolded


----------



## hailebaile (Jul 1, 2015)

if karin is the mother then kishi is sending a message that homewreckers with rabies is A-Okay


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Glorified wife and husband posts with a sense of vindication that leaves the readers with no emotion at their interactions which are forced because they are in threatening situations?

Jesus.


----------



## Zef (Jul 1, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> You've followed Naruto for how long and you haven't figured out that Sasuke isn't the type to jump for joy and squeal in excitement over things?
> 
> I guess when he sees Karin and leaps into her arms, we'll know the truth.



If Sasuke showed excitement at seeing Sakura people would bitch about OOC. 

>He shows no emotion.
>Asshole that doesn't care



>He does show emotion.
>OOC, forced, or whatever dumb excuse people come up with these days.

It was quite hilarious seeing people whine about him referring to Sakura as his wife.


----------



## KW3 (Jul 1, 2015)

Zef said:


> If Sasuke showed excitement at seeing Sakura people would bitch about OOC.
> 
> >He shows no emotion.
> >Asshole that doesn't care
> ...



Readers cannot be pleased, doesn't matter what you do they find something they don't like.


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

Is it true NaruHina divorce?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> to be fair, he too got wrecked by shin protecting salad or not, tomoe rennigan or not........... since he had the almighty normal rennigan






LOL LIES


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Is it true NaruHina divorce?



Yes.


----------



## Toneri Otsutsuki (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Glorified wife and husband posts with a sense of vindication that leaves the readers with no emotion at their interactions which are forced because they are in threatening situations?
> 
> Jesus.



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## iPr0d (Jul 1, 2015)

lynxie said:


> I know a lot of people have a huge problem with Sasuke not being there for his family, but how does the Naruto world feel about it?



Well, Naruto knows that Sasuke is on this dimension-hopping journey to find the threat that is bigger than Kaguya. So I guess he accepted it as a Hokage...but as a person I think he actually is not really okay with Sasuke leaving his family alone...I guess it's something like that.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

iPr0d said:


> Well, Naruto knows that Sasuke is on this dimension-hopping journey to find the threat that is bigger than Kaguya. So I guess he accepted it as a Hokage...*but as a person I think he actually is not really okay with Sasuke leaving his family alone.*..I guess it's something like that.



But Naruto offered to do it as well. Hinata and co would be in the same position if Sasuke hadn't told him to stay.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 1, 2015)

How stupid does naruto have to be to get rusty when sasuke said there's a threat worse than kaguya. And yea the plot for the boruto movie is hinata and naruto being fed up of each other since naruto's never around.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 1, 2015)

Zef said:


> I wasn't arguing otherwise....
> I wasn't even arguing this at all.
> 
> 
> Regardless of the circumstances leading to the lesson  Sarada still doesn't like it.


I just wish that the manga wasn't a soap opera...Smh
I want another mini gaiden series, this time with rock jr and friends...


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> But Naruto offered to do it as well. Hinata and co would be in the same position if Sasuke hadn't told him to stay.



I don't think Naruto knew how long it would take.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> How stupid does naruto have to be to get rusty when sasuke said there's a threat worsw then kaguya. And yea the plot for the boruto movie is honata and naruto being fed up of each other since naruto's never around.



Well lets see....you need constant practice to be the top of your game and with there being little conflict in those years, he understandably got a bit complacent. I'm sure he has other duties as hokage to do as well.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

iPr0d said:


> Well, Naruto knows that Sasuke is on this dimension-hopping journey to find the threat that is bigger than Kaguya. So I guess he accepted it as a Hokage...but as a person I think he actually is not really okay with Sasuke leaving his family alone...I guess it's something like that.





Naruto wanted to go with him.


----------



## Zef (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> But Naruto offered to do it as well. Hinata and co would be in the same position if Sasuke hadn't told him to stay.



Thank God Naruto stayed.


Naruto, and Sasuke away from their wives for several years? SNS would have a field day.


----------



## iPr0d (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> But Naruto offered to do it as well. Hinata and co would be in the same position if Sasuke hadn't told him to stay.



Maybe they didn't actually know back then how long this journey would last. Well, we can only speculate what Naruto must have thought...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Supposed 'spoiler', just is wishful thinking for a NaruSaku fan in Japan:



> "967 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい＠転載は禁止：2015/06/24(水) 17:56:58.59 ID:7NzV3jzX0
> Lastで結婚したんだから
> 今度の映画では離婚だな
> 
> ...


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 1, 2015)

People who actually think Naruto could reach the deadbeat-dad level of Sasuke


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> How stupid does naruto have to be to get rusty when sasuke said there's a threat worse than kaguya. And yea the plot for the boruto movie is hinata and naruto being fed up of each other since naruto's never around.



Huh??? So it's true? Noooo.


----------



## sasusaku622231 (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh please guys cacatua translated this some days ago
it's just a coment from a fan not a spoiler or anything just wait i gonna search the post


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

You two.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

I don’t know what y’all are smoking 

Obviously no one is divorcing 

Anyway I am curious on this whole orphanage on Shin stuff.
I want to see that or everyone just wham them into one. 

TnJ is the key guys


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Naruto leaving for several years? He himself was surprised that Sasuke never came back to interact with his daughter and people are putting him on the same level as Batsuk? 

Naruto, nor anyone else knew the immediate time frame. There was a threat, Naruto wanted to join in defeating it. It's just that simple.


----------



## eiennidesu (Jul 1, 2015)

No. Umm...how does this work? Do I just tell you?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

yeah sure just tell us everything troll-kun.


----------



## eiennidesu (Jul 1, 2015)

Apparently, the umbilical cord was Sarada's.


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> But Naruto offered to do it as well. Hinata and co would be in the same position if Sasuke hadn't told him to stay.


 At least Boruto and Himawari wouldn't have a identity crisis because Hinata actually has proper pictures to show them.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

eiennidesu said:


> Apparently, the umbilical cord was Sarada's.



I figured that out the moment Suigetsu touched Karin?s shit 

But we need a reason yo.


----------



## eiennidesu (Jul 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> I figured that out the moment Suigetsu touched Karin?s shit
> 
> But we need a reason yo.



Sakura gave birth in Orochimaru's hideout.

Or something like that.

My source is a blur. Literally, the images are blurred so I can't translate much.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

eiennidesu said:


> Sakura gave birth in Orochimaru's hideout.
> 
> Or something like that.
> 
> My source is a blur. Literally, the images are blurred so I can't translate much.



POST THEM THEN BROTHA!!!


----------



## Gandy (Jul 1, 2015)

eiennidesu said:


> Sakura gave birth in Orochimaru's hideout.
> 
> Or something like that.
> 
> My source is a blur. Literally, the images are blurred so I can't translate much.



This doesn't explain why Karin has the cord!
And why the Hell was Sakura in oros hideout?


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Zef said:


> Thank God Naruto stayed.
> 
> 
> Naruto, and Sasuke away from their wives for several years? SNS would have a field day.



Ahh but that panel is enough.....don't you see, Naruto wanted to go with Sasuke and abandon Hinata because his true love was Sasuke


----------



## eiennidesu (Jul 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> POST THEM THEN BROTHA!!!



No. I promised I won't.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 1, 2015)

eiennidesu said:


> Sakura gave birth in Orochimaru's hideout.
> 
> Or something like that.
> 
> My source is a blur. Literally, the images are blurred so I can't translate much.



Can you link images of the scans? Here's an image site. 
postimage.org


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

eiennidesu said:


> No. I promised I won't.



Then how do we know we can trust you? Like why was Sakura giving birth in Oro's hideout?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

predict : choiji and karui coming after chouchou


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

Orochimaru's hideout?


----------



## eiennidesu (Jul 1, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> Then how do we know we can trust you?



You don't.


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

eiennidesu said:


> Apparently, the umbilical cord was Sarada's.



This is brand new information. Oh my.


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

eiennidesu said:


> Sakura gave birth in Orochimaru's hideout.
> 
> Or something like that.
> 
> My source is a blur. Literally, the images are blurred so I can't translate much.



The how Oro didn't know who Sarada was?


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> The how Oro didn't know who Sarada was?



Oro wasn't there.  He was eating lunch with Kaguya, who were in cahoots all along.  

Sasuke brought Sakura to have her child in the lair of his former pedo...uh, teacher? because it was too dangerous to have Sakura around Kohana surrounded by her friends and family that would protect her till death.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

I need to see Sakura having babies or Karin having babies 

I want to seeeeee

I mean though, maybe she gave birth at a different hideout of the many Oro owns


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 1, 2015)

How are the same people who were all over the DNA test as proof of Karin being the mom now ardently swearing that Karin having Sarada's umbilical cord is further proof that she is the mom? If the umbilical cord is Sarada's then the DNA test was wrong about Karin 

So Kishi set up this "Karin's the mom and the DNA proves it" test only to be like "Oh yea that test was done incorrectly and lied" and people still think he's also going to say "BUT the test was actually telling the truth because Karin's the mom anyway so all this stuff about the test being wrong was a waste of panel space!" 

Seems likely.


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Oro wasn't there.  He was eating lunch with Kaguya, who were in cahoots all along.
> 
> Sasuke brought Sakura to have her child in the lair of his former pedo...uh, teacher? because it was too dangerous to have Sakura around Kohana surrounded by her friends and family that would protect her till death.



The Queen birthed Salad outside Konoha hence why there are not any birth records. And hopefully, away from Oropedo. Sarada is traumatized enough as it is.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> The how Oro didn't know who Sarada was?


Why would Oro know or need to know that Karin possessed it? Just saying. Sui had to go through her personal shit to find it.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> The Queen birthed Salad outside Konoha hence why there are not any birth records. And hopefully, away from Oropedo. Sarada is traumatized enough as it is.



But why the hell would she be pregnant and so far from home?  That's all we want to know.  A reasonable answer this chapter and I'll take back some of the shit I said about this Gaiden.  for you, kishi, I lower my expectations.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> I need to see Sakura having babies or Karin having babies
> 
> I want to seeeeee
> 
> I mean though, maybe she gave birth at a different hideout of the many Oro owns





This is a shounen manga


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> But why​ the hell would she be pregnant and so far from home?  That's all we want to know.  A reasonable answer this chapter and I'll take back some of the shit I said about this Gaiden.  for you, kishi, I lower my expectations.



She probably traveled with Sasuke and when the water broke Oro hideout was the closest 

I mean, imagine how painful it is.


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

Can u tell me how long this chapter is?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> This is a shounen manga



It don?t matter to me 

It all depends on the author yo


----------



## Gandy (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> This is a shounen manga



Well...Gaiden SHOULD be a shonen, but it turned out to be a Telenovela xD


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> How are the same people who were all over the DNA test as proof of Karin being the mom now ardently swearing that Karin having Sarada's umbilical cord is further proof that she is the mom? If the umbilical cord is Sarada's then the DNA test was wrong about Karin
> 
> So Kishi set up this "Karin's the mom and the DNA proves it" test only to be like "Oh yea that test was done incorrectly and lied" and people still think he's also going to say "BUT the test was actually telling the truth because Karin's the mom anyway so all this stuff about the test being wrong was a waste of panel space!"
> 
> Seems likely.


The umbilical cord belongs to Sarada and the only thing got that proves is that somehow Karin stole it during her birth and was in possession of it ever since, not that she is biologically related to her as a DNA test should prove.  

People were right to point out that the result was strange showing up a 100% match.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> She probably traveled with Sasuke and when the water broke Oro hideout was the closest
> 
> I mean, imagine how painful it is.



Traveling while pregnant seems dangerous.  Sasuke didn't take Sakura with when she was NOT PREGNANT, why would she be traveling with him when in such a vulnerable state?


----------



## eiennidesu (Jul 1, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> How are the same people who were all over the DNA test as proof of Karin being the mom now ardently swearing that Karin having Sarada's umbilical cord is further proof that she is the mom? If the umbilical cord is Sarada's then the DNA test was wrong about Karin
> 
> So Kishi set up this "Karin's the mom and the DNA proves it" test only to be like "Oh yea that test was done incorrectly and lied" and people still think he's also going to say "BUT the test was actually telling the truth because Karin's the mom anyway so all this stuff about the test being wrong was a waste of panel space!"
> 
> Seems likely.



The mother thing was just a way to build conflict and gain readers. If it's not obvious yet who is the mother, then I will tell you.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

^hey eiennidesu - Explain why Sakura didn't have Sarada in Kohana.  I don't care if it's fake.  Make up a good reason.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Traveling while pregnant seems dangerous.  Sasuke didn't take Sakura with when she was NOT PREGNANT, why would she be traveling with him when in such a vulnerable state?



Well after they married I presume they began traveling together. 
And when it got harder to travel, Oro hideout was obviously closest and they stopped there.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> She probably traveled with Sasuke and when the water broke Oro hideout was the closest
> 
> I mean, imagine how painful it is.



Yes, except I doubt they went to Oro hideout. 



TheRealMcCoy said:


> Traveling while pregnant seems dangerous.  Sasuke didn't take Sakura with when she was NOT PREGNANT, why would she be traveling with him when in such a vulnerable state?



She got pregnant during the journey.


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Yes, except I doubt it they went to Oro hideout.
> 
> 
> 
> She went with him before getting pregnant obviously. She got pregant during the journey.



Where'd they do it, a forest?


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Traveling while pregnant seems dangerous.  Sasuke didn't take Sakura with when she was NOT PREGNANT, why would she be traveling with him when in such a vulnerable state?



The logical answer would be Sakura got pregnant during their journey


----------



## Gandy (Jul 1, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Where'd they do it, a forest?



Worse - a Hotel!!!


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Yes, except I doubt they went to Oro hideout.
> 
> 
> 
> She got pregnant during the journey.



Why didn't Sasuke take her back to Kohana when they found out she was preggos?  Was she so far that 8 months was not enough time to travel back home?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

Gandy said:


> Worse - a Hotel!!!



You stole my answer


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Traveling while pregnant seems dangerous.  Sasuke didn't take Sakura with when she was NOT PREGNANT, why would she be traveling with him when in such a vulnerable state?



Travelled together. Got pregnant together. Gave birth together with the help of Karin. Then came back to Konoha for the sake of their baby. 

Simple boo.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Yes, except I doubt they went to Oro hideout.
> 
> 
> 
> She got pregnant during the journey.




I'm the only one who think that she is maybe born in this Byakugou/Sharingan tower? x)


----------



## eiennidesu (Jul 1, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> ^hey eiennidesu - Explain why Sakura didn't have Sarada in Kohana.  I don't care if it's fake.  Make up a good reason.



I didn't receive all the pages and this is not explained in what I have. I am curious too. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Why didn't Sasuke take her back to Kohana when they found out she was preggos?  Was she so far that 8 months was not enough time to travel back home?



Because Sakura is stubborn


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

then tell us what you have.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

eiennidesu said:


> I didn't receive all the pages and this is not explained in what I have. I am curious too. Sorry to disappoint.



So you just happen to only have a few pages? That also confirm some fan theories? This seems just a little fishy.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> I'm the only one who think that she is maybe born in this Byakugou/Sharingan tower? x)



nope, others did as well but no one is sure if it's intentional or not.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

> Naruto Gaiden: The Seventh Hokage 1 : Uchiha Sarada
> Naruto Gaiden: The Seventh Hokage 2 : The man with the Sharingan...!!
> Naruto Gaiden: The Seventh Hokage 3 : A Chance Meeting
> Naruto Gaiden: The Seventh Hokage 4 : A Chance Meeting Part 2
> ...



chapter 10 : truth revealed


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

^
I think those symbols on the tower were just random tbh.


----------



## eiennidesu (Jul 1, 2015)

And I didn't say I was 100% sure it was Oro's hideout, it just looked like it could be. They don't really put signs on these things.

"Orochimaru's hideout. Bed and breakfast. 15 km ahead."


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

yeah yeah, tell us what you got


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> So you just happen to only have a few pages? That also confirm some fan theories? This seems just a little fishy.



Well only certain pages are released before the whole chapter is


----------



## Sakuchi (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> chapter 10 : truth revealed



"Truth revealed", that mean that the truth was not revealed! xD


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 1, 2015)

At least we'll see how Sasuke travels to Kayuga's dimensions.

Going by how the Chou chou story wraps up... I'd have preferred that she didn't go along. her comic relief got real old, real fast.


----------



## Gandy (Jul 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> You stole my answer



But it's nice to see that someone likes to give the same sarcastic answers as me 

Anyway, does eiennidesu have some more spoilers?! Fake or not?!


----------



## eiennidesu (Jul 1, 2015)

Sarada's mother is Sakura, in case anyone still had doubts.


----------



## Purple (Jul 1, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> I'm the only one who think that she is maybe born in this Byakugou/Sharingan tower? x)



I too thought about the tower. It could also be Sakura and Sasuke's meeting place. I got the impression Sakura was keeping in contact with Sasuke, maybe she was visiting him there once in a while.
Question is why she never told Sarada about it.


----------



## TRN (Jul 1, 2015)

eiennidesu said:


> Sarada's mother is Sakura, in case anyone still had doubts.



Don't have the chapter do you


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

eiennidesu said:


> I didn't receive all the pages and this is not explained in what I have. I am curious too. Sorry to disappoint.



Didn't I tell you to make it up!  



Okay, I got it. 

So Sakura was traveling with Sasuke and she got knocked up.  They settled down in a local village while Sasuke did investigating of whatever the hell he's on his journey for.  Well, Sakura was attacked by *whocares* and they decided they needed the protection of Kohana.  On the way home Sakura gave birth early because of the stress and journey and they stopped at one of Oros hideouts.  Luckily he wasn't home, but Karin was there.  All in all, she's an okay lady and helps with the birth.  She asks for the cord piece because she's like "whelp gimme something you cheap bastards!"  She uses it to do creepy oro tests and shit and Sakura tolerates it because of helping with the birth.  

Sauce then drops Sakura off in Kohana and says "later, suckers."  

Da end


----------



## Shattering (Jul 1, 2015)

Elfiore said:


> I too thought about the tower. It could also be Sakura and Sasuke's meeting place. I got the impression Sakura was keeping in contact with Sasuke, maybe she was visiting him there once in a while.
> Question is why she never told Sarada about it.



Yeah, that bitch, she never told Sarada about the secret meetings that never happened, fuck you Sakura.


----------



## KW3 (Jul 1, 2015)

Here you go guys, it's Google translated but it's something.

【ネタバレ】NARUTO ナルト 710話 外伝～七代目火影と緋色の花つ月～


【最新話・ネタバレ・文字バレ・画�� �レ】

NARUTO ナルト 710話 外伝～七代目火影と緋色の花つ月～ ネタバレ


【注】
最新の未確定ネタバレ情報新情報入�� �次第、更新

・子シン達がサラダによって倒され�� � シンは死亡間際、子シン達を自爆さ�� �る

・大蛇丸のアジトに戻ったナルト達

香燐がアジトに来ており 水月に切れていた

勝手に机を触った事に怒る香燐

そんな香燐を間近に見てサラダは感�� �る 香燐は自分の母親ではないと

・サラダの親が明かされる サラダは産んだのは正真正銘【サク�� �】

水月がDNAの鑑定に使った【へその緒�� �は サラダ自身の物だった

元々はサスケが持っていたが 旅で紛失するのを危惧して 香燐に預けていた

へその緒は、サラダと同じDNAを持つ 全ては水月の勘違いだった

・サラダとサクラのDNAを鑑定する水�� � 完全一致する、正真正銘の親子と判�� �

涙を流すサラダを抱き寄せるサクラ サスケも２人によりそう

サラダが思い描いていた家族像

・ナルト達は木の葉の里に帰還する

チョウチョウの本当の父は 見つからなかった

サスケはまた旅に出る

サラダは、ナルトみたいな 火影になりたいと思う

・今回でナルト外伝は終わり

Shin, child Shin us is overthrown by salad to suicide just before death, the child Shin us

Naruto who had returned to the-Orochimaru hideout

Karin has come to the hideout
Karin irritated that suigetsu freely touched the desk


- Genuine [Sakura] is ​​the salad Yeah it to be revealed parents of salad

Suigetsu is [umbilical cord] using the appraisal of DNA was something of salad own

Umbilical cord, all having the same DNA as the salad was a misunderstanding of Suigetsu

Salad and Suigetsu completely match appraise the cherry of DNA, they found a genuine parent-child

Sakura Sasuke to embrace a salad that tears also do so by two

family image salad had imagined

- Naruto us to return to the village of Konoha

The real father of Cho Cho was not found 


Salad, I think I want to be a Naruto like a Hokage

- This time in Naruto Gaiden end

Naruto Gaiden ending is leading to the movie [BORUTO] ...


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Because Sakura is stubborn



Sakura's a top medic who can take care of herself and her child. 
SasuSaku probably settled down somewhere safe, as husband and wife, during the pregnancy. 
The possibility of SasuSaku conceiving outside Kohana and come backing after Sarada was born is much more plausible than Karin giving up her baby to another woman. 
Yet for some reason, people insist its the better option for the sake of proving Naruto's message. Otherwise it means nothing. Kkkkkk


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

eiennidesu said:


> Sarada's mother is Sakura, in case anyone still had doubts.



Of course she is. But lot of people here are sure that's Karin tho.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

Gandy said:


> But it's nice to see that someone likes to give the same sarcastic answers as me
> 
> Anyway, does eiennidesu have some more spoilers?! Fake or not?!



Sarcasm is the key to blow through this shit


----------



## navy (Jul 1, 2015)

KW3 said:


> Here you go guys, it's Google translated but it's something.
> 
> 【ネタバレ】NARUTO ナルト 710話 外伝～七代目火影と緋色の花つ月～
> 
> ...


Seems legit to be honest


Why does Karin have an umbillical cord regardless though.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2015)

KW3 said:


> Here you go guys, it's Google translated but it's something.
> 
> 【ネタバレ】NARUTO ナルト 710話 外伝～七代目火影と緋色の花つ月～
> 
> ...



Probably what happens, sounds logical


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

navy said:


> Seems legit to be honest
> 
> 
> Why does Karin have an umbillical cord regardless though.



If she's like her part II self, then she probably stole it tbh. If she's changed, then no clue. Karin in part II was obsessed with Sasuke so.


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

KW3 said:


> Here you go guys, it's Google translated but it's something.
> 
> 【ネタバレ】NARUTO ナルト 710話 外伝～七代目火影と緋色の花つ月～
> 
> ...


Seems legit, retarded af but legit.
Kishimoto really wasted everybody's time with this nonsense. The little respect as an author I had for him, has evaporated along with the legacy of this terrible series.


----------



## TRN (Jul 1, 2015)

KW3 said:


> Here you go guys, it's Google translated but it's something.
> 
> 【ネタバレ】NARUTO ナルト 710話 外伝～七代目火影と緋色の花つ月～
> 
> ...





Seem real


This series was a waste


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 1, 2015)

That spoiler looks like it was English translated into Japanese legit spoilers are never that accurate there generally unreadable.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 1, 2015)

who do I prefer to be salada's mom? Hmm let's see karin is fodder but has strong genes, sakura's strong but has weak genes...kaguya has strong genes and strong power but has weak personality....so by process of elimination I think kaguya should be the mom. I mean we already know she's fertile unlike sakura and karin that people continue questioning.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

KW3 said:


> Here you go guys, it's Google translated but it's something.
> 
> 【ネタバレ】NARUTO ナルト 710話 外伝～七代目火影と緋色の花つ月～
> 
> ...


probably this is what happened,

it seems prediction thought


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Of course she is. But lot of people here are sure that's Karin tho.



They clearly fell for the red herring......numerous times 

Is that google translate stuff reliable?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> If she's like her part II self, then she probably stole it tbh. If she's changed, then no clue. Karin in part II was obsessed with Sasuke so.



When has she NOT been obsessed with Sasuke? I mean it's to the point where I get creeped out.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

> Saying all day Karin's the mother
> Some spoiler says Sakura is
> Says it's seems legit

Oh the flip flop. 

*@eiennidesu*

In those pictures you supposedly have is Kabuto there?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> > Saying all day Karin's the mother
> > Some spoiler says Sakura is
> > Says it's seems legit
> 
> Oh the flip flop.


Evil is a credible source some random Japanese "spoiler" that looks more like English translated to Japanese is not and I've never flip flopped on anything.


----------



## Sasukette (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi everyone ! First post, sorry for my english (I'm french). I'v read Evil's posts, and I am about 75% sure Karin is the mother now (although it remains ununderstandable for me that Sasuke may have made love with that hysterical girl ^^).
Once again, one chapter is not enough to answer all the questions. This chapter may give me some frustration.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 1, 2015)

Why does everyone think those spoilers are legit.

The only credible sources are Rai and Evil.


----------



## KW3 (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> They clearly fell for the red herring......numerous times
> 
> Is that google translate stuff reliable?



Not so much for translation but you can kinda get the idea of what's happening.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Why does everyone think those spoilers are legit.
> 
> The only credible sources are Rai and Evil.



As tard as it sounds, they fit the description


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

So
>Karin helped Sakura give birth because she "happened" to be traveling with Sasuke
so to thank her for that they gave her Sarada's umbilical cord
but also decided to hide a pic of her and team taka behind their family photos??
So Sasuke and Sakura were so ashamed that Karin helped them give birth that they tried to be as ambiguous as possible about who Sarada's mother was when she asked them.
Seems legit I guess lmao


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

FWIW: That spoiler is on Seesaa and was posted 14 hours ago. I'm wondering why we are just now seeing it. Haha.


----------



## KW3 (Jul 1, 2015)

Just to be clear I don't know if those spoilers are legit. I just posted them so you guys could draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Deynard (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> > Saying all day Karin's the mother
> > Some spoiler says Sakura is
> > Says it's seems legit


Of couse Sakura was her mother all the time and everyone knew it. It's manga for kids not soap opera.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 1, 2015)

Discuss the spoilers or predictions.

Don't discuss other posters or other fandoms. We don't need to know if you're waiting or how many guests there are or if you're tired of waiting.

Cut it out or get cut off. This is the last warning.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

Deynard said:


> Don't be 7-years old kid. Of couse Sakura was her mother all the time and *everyone knew it*. It's manga for kids not soup opera.



Bitch plz. There are people who really thinks Karin is the mother.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Reading the first line of the spoilers you can tell it is not legit 

Evil confirmed one spoiler from her list and it wasn't even stated in the spoiler.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Reading the first line of the spoilers you can tell it is not legit
> 
> Evil confirmed one spoiler from her list and it wasn't even stated in the spoiler.



Which one was it?


----------



## Gandy (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh well, back to the topic, huh?!

I'm still curious about the Kabuto/Orphanage thing!
I wonder what Kishi wants to say with that?!


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

So no forehead poking then but a family embrace.......hmmmm how could Kishi resist the forehead poking.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

that after the war Kabuto might at last return to the orphanage.

Where thou spoilers came from.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> that after the war Kabuto might at last return to the orphanage.
> 
> Where thou spoilers came from.



So they're legit? It shows Kabuto's foster brother. Hmm.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> So they're legit? It shows Kabuto's foster brother. Hmm.



thats an old pic iirc


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> So no forehead poking then but a family embrace.......hmmmm how could Kishi resist the forehead poking.


Evil confirmed it was a poke too 



lndra said:


> Reading the first line of the spoilers you can tell it is not legit
> 
> Evil confirmed one spoiler from her list and it wasn't even stated in the spoiler.


Something about Naruto talking with Shins


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> that after the war Kabuto might at last return to the orphanage.
> 
> Where thou spoilers came from.


So am I the only who can't click copy on that page?

Also I think those are likely just Evil's posts summarized given that Evil's first post was that random shinobi guy.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> thats an old pic iirc



Obviously, but one of Evil's spoilers mentions him. It seems to give those spoilers some credibility at first glance. I can't translate japanese however.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> that after the war Kabuto might at last return to the orphanage.
> 
> Where thou spoilers came from.


That website is fake 

I asked OD/Rai last chapter because it was saying weird shit while using Evil's spoilers.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> So they're legit? It shows Kabuto's foster brother. Hmm.



I feel like one of the fans just pulled off and summarized what Evil posted.

I mean I wouldn?t mind seeing a forehead poke or a family embrace.
I actually just want to see Karin kill Suigetsu.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Did we ever figure out which one of Evil's spoilers was real?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Did we ever figure out which one of Evil's spoilers was real?


The one about Naruto Tnjing the shit out of the Shin army


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

Karin is mom.
Naruto TnJd Shins.

Those 2 are legit. Evil pbbly didn't expect someone to find the Karin part so fast.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Karin is mom.
> Naruto TnJd Shins.
> 
> Those 2 are legit. Evil pbbly didn't expect someone to find the Karin part so fast.



The Karin is mom was one of Evil's most laziest codes tbh. Majin Lu (I think) figured it out pretty much immediately without any effort.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

> Those 2 are legit. Evil pbbly didn't expect someone to find the Karin part so fast.



She made a mistake. she forgot to rearrange the whole spoiler. 

that's what she claimed right after coming back.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> The one about Naruto Tnjing the shit out of the Shin army



The worst one of course.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> She made a mistake. she forgot to rearrange the whole spoiler.
> 
> that's what she claimed right after coming back.



Yeah, and then made contradictory statements without confirming anything so, no definitive spoilers, except maybe the Shin thing.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> The worst one of course.


You can't end Naruto without a TnJ.

Even Sarada inherited that God power, she surpassed Naruto by making it work on Boruto. Meanwhile Naruto is a seasoned player in the game of talk no jutsu and his son is laughing at his face


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> You can't end Naruto without a TnJ.
> 
> Even Sarada inherited that God power, she surpassed Naruto by making it work on Boruto. Meanwhile Naruto is a seasoned player in the game of talk no jutsu and his son is laughing at his face



All this is correct.  What am I doing with my life.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 1, 2015)

Something is wrong... no rasengan in this Gaiden?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> All this is correct.  What am I doing with my life.


Dunno but this picture is definitely the Gaiden



Sarada on the left

Chou Chou/Us on the right


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

Those translated words do not mention Kabuto's foster brother or the thing about an orphanage.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Dunno but this picture is definitely the Gaiden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Photshop them chips in there and we have the Gaiden's MVP.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Dunno but this picture is definitely the Gaiden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The most legit image ever posted on Sarada and Chouchou.

Sarada: Too much shiiittttt
Chouchou: I dun care, whose my daddeh!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> thats an old pic iirc



Yea that's from the war arc when he's talking about seeing Kabuto again.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> It's funny. I really, really, really think Kishimoto doesn't have the balls to make Karin the mother.



He would need the balls to make the opposite, at this point


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 1, 2015)

Let me spoiled it for you guys.

Shins get defeated and we get more sasusaku BS
They interrogate baldy but he escapes somehow.
More drama BS with Sarada
Cliffhanger Karin appears.

0 fucks given cuz it doesn't matter at all


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> It's funny. I really, really, really think Kishimoto doesn't have the balls to make Karin the mother.
> 
> But these guys always post spoilers that end up being false
> 
> Like, they jinx themselves.



More like he never intended to and blatantly threw out a red herring, which people who could not grasp the characters of a manga aimed at young teenagers failed to recognise.

But yes, blame Kishi for not having balls if that makes you feel better


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> More like he never intended to and blatantly threw out a red herring, which people who could not grasp the characters of a manga aimed at young teenagers failed to recognise.
> 
> But yes, blame Kishi for not having balls if that makes you feel better


You call it a red herrings but it's totally possible 

Not worth arguing over though, since the ending is a few hours away.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> More like he never intended to and blatantly threw out a red herring, which people who could not grasp the characters of a manga aimed at young teenagers failed to recognise.
> 
> But yes, blame Kishi for not having balls if that makes you feel better



We get a shitty red herring then, when we could have spent this Gaiden finding out why Sasuke was gone and how serious the perceived threat is.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> You call it a red herrings but it's* totally possible*
> 
> No worth arguing since the end is near.



my case in point


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> my case in point


The story setup for Karin or Sakura to be mother but it's obvious it won't end in Karin's favor. It's different from his usual cracks in the story.


----------



## Salada (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> More like he never intended to and blatantly threw out a red herring, which people who could not grasp the characters of a manga aimed at young teenagers failed to recognise.
> 
> But yes, blame Kishi for not having balls if that makes you feel better



What has balls to do with doing something pointless and stupid ? 


having no balls is a compliment now .


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> *The story setup for Karin* to be the mother but it's obvious it won't. It's different from his usual cracks in the story.



Sure it did. So much setup that we have not even seen her  Thats beside the multitude of reasons why it would never happen.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah Sakura is the dumbest character. I can agree with that.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> The story setup for Karin or Sakura to be mother but it's obvious it won't end in Karin's favor. It's different from his usual cracks in the story.



Honestly, the whole thing would have been better written had he actually built up Karin. Naruto and Hinata getting together was obvious in hindsight, and actually made sense thanks to build up. 

Only thing that bothers me about this whole thing.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Sure it did. So much setup that we have not even seen her  Thats beside the multitude of reasons why it would never happen.


 The same goes for Sasuke/Sakura, since they were there on/off in the series, but funny enough the questions were never answered by them/she never asked straightforwardly.


----------



## Rai (Jul 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Who is the mother?_ 



Sakura is the biological mother


----------



## sasusaku622231 (Jul 1, 2015)

thank uuu man i love uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Remember when PeeWee's PlayHouse had word of the day? Word of the Gaiden: Red Herring.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> *Spoiler*: _Who is the mother?_
> 
> 
> 
> Sakura is the biological mother



Pls Rai. Don't be Evil (both literally, and metaphorically).


----------



## Sora (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> *Spoiler*: _Who is the mother?_
> 
> 
> 
> Sakura is the biological mother



finally it's over

its over it's over!


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> *Spoiler*: _Who is the mother?_
> 
> 
> 
> Sakura is the biological mother



Thank god it's finally over.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai is there any new generation this chapter?


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> *Spoiler*: _Who is the mother?_
> 
> 
> 
> Sakura is the biological mother



Omg I was sooo not expecting that 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Thanks Rai


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai, why wasn't Sarada born in Kohana?!?!?!!?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 1, 2015)

I knew Evil was pulling everyones leg


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> *Spoiler*: _Who is the mother?_
> 
> 
> 
> Sakura is the biological mother


MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> *Spoiler*: _Who is the mother?_
> 
> 
> 
> Sakura is the biological mother



I must say, Rai, ty either way.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

So what happens with Sasuke Rai? Does he attend Sarada's academy graduation?


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> The same goes for Sasuke/Sakura, since they were there on/off in the series, but funny enough the questions were never answered by them/she never asked straightforwardly.



dodging the point there aren't we.......if you honestly think Sasuke would have a kid with Karin and then somehow arrive in this situation where he is married to Sakura and Sakura has been raising Sarada......then I don't know whether to laugh or cry at how disconnected you are to what has actually been happening in the manga.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Does Boruto appears?


----------



## Bellville (Jul 1, 2015)

Underwhelming. Now we need explanations on why everyone was pussyfooting around the interrogation.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Oi vey 
/10char


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> dodging the point there aren't we.......if you honestly think Sasuke would have a kid with Karin and then somehow arrive in this situation where he is married to Sakura and Sakura has been raising Sarada......then I don't know whether to laugh or cry at how disconnected you are to what has actually been happening in the manga.


I don't know what manga you are following then. There was no indication of Sasuke and Sakura being in a romantic relationship in 699, so why does it matter if they dated other people? I mean accidents happens, love happens, etc.,

If they were married then that's another problem in itself


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm relieved if that is actually true since I was tired of Kishi's trolling.


----------



## Rima (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> *Spoiler*: _Who is the mother?_
> 
> 
> 
> Sakura is the biological mother



[YOUTUBE]9AajslFuPro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Underwhelming. Now we need explanations on why everyone was pussyfooting around the interrogation.



More like a waste of time. 
but I guess that's what everyone wanted with them whining "We want Salad's story" 

we have gone through a full circle with absolutly nothing new. 

Oh well, hope Bolt appears. :/


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai, On What Page(s) is Kiba's Child Shown ?


----------



## animeboy12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Do we get an explanation why she wears glasses?


----------



## ZE (Jul 1, 2015)

Shit, this whole gaiden was all for naught. What was the point?


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Jul 1, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Rai, On What Page(s) is Kiba's Child Shown ?


Does Kiba even have a child?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

@Answering someone's question

I had given it a 50/50.

Either way I don't feel any different way about the people in the relationship. In fact, I care more about Sarada by bounds then what they tried to force feed us on this marriage crap.

I sort of sensed it being Sakura after the DNA test. What held stability was the fact that Japanese mothers/parents keep the cord after birth for good luck or some BS. I thought Kishimoto would troll either way


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sakura is the biological mother


 more spoilers please!


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai 
this chapter has lot of SS scene?


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> I don't know what manga you are following then. There was no indication of Sasuke and Sakura being in a romantic relationship in 699, so why does it matter if they dated other people? I mean accidents happens, love happens, etc.,
> 
> If they were married then that's another problem in itself



Well lets see.....Sakura loves Sasuke and oh will you look at that, did Sasuke just poke Sakura's forehead ( I wonder what that means) promising a next time and thanking her (I wonder what for).

Its not hard bro.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 1, 2015)

Rima said:


> [YOUTUBE]9AajslFuPro[/YOUTUBE]



So much truth.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

ZE said:


> Shit, this whole gaiden was all for naught. What was the point?



the point is to know Salad's real mom. 

I knew Bolt is the best all along.


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

Spoiler panels pls
also answers about why Sasuke/Sakura couldn't just tell her 
also why karin

Unless this is part three of Evil's elaborate diabolical plan
but please don't let that stupid DNA chakra transfer thing be true because that is just too retarded...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 1, 2015)

ZE said:


> Shit, this whole gaiden was all for naught. What was the point?



Revenge on the SK fans who sent him death threats and called his office and trashed his website and stalked his assistants.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

animeboy12 said:


> Do we get an explanation why she wears glasses?



it was explained in chapter 8, due to illness


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Rai, On What Page(s) is Kiba's Child Shown ?



Kiba is dead. 

He died of a heart attack when Tamaki revealed to him that she only ever loved Sasuke and that Kiba's dick is small.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

animeboy12 said:


> Do we get an explanation why she wears glasses?



Because Kabuto is her daddy


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 1, 2015)

That revelation is about as exciting as saying the sky is blue. What I wanna know is how Sauce crosses dimensions.

Does he use Kaguya's portals? Is it an insta thing? Does he use Ridge tower and come out of Kaguya's palace? Is all I wanna know.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 1, 2015)

ZE said:


> Shit, this whole gaiden was all for naught. What was the point?



the point, you say?


----------



## Rai (Jul 1, 2015)

Color page is Uchiha family


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

Does Itachi come back to life?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

ZE said:


> Shit, this whole gaiden was all for naught. What was the point?



The point was to set up Sarada wanting to become Hokage. Sarada learned from this experience that bonds and family extend beyond just blood when she remembered all the times her mother took care of her. It's Naruto's way of thinking and the Third's way of thinking that make Sarada want to become Hokage.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Color page is Uchiha family



Aw


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> the point, you say?



This guy gets it.


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 1, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> Revenge on the SK fans who sent him death threats and called his office and trashed his website and stalked his assistants.



Thats what I have been thinking since chapter 1


----------



## animeboy12 (Jul 1, 2015)

What about the glasses though? why does she wear glasses?


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Rima said:


> [YOUTUBE]9AajslFuPro[/YOUTUBE]



Perfection.


----------



## Itza (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Color page is Uchiha family




COOOL! 
IT'S AMAZING <3


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Color page is Uchiha family



what happens on it?


----------



## Sora (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Color page is Uchiha family



that's adorable


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Color page is Uchiha family



The Seventh Hokage and the Scarlet Spring my big black fat a$$


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Color page is Uchiha family


Tell us more about it, details, please.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

RAI, don't leave us with JUST the obvious!!! 

Why does Karin have Sarada's cord?
Do we see the graduation?
Why wasn't she born in Kohana.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

_Kishimoto - "I didn't realize that Sarada looked like Karin until after 700 was printed so I made this Gaiden as a coverup for myself, it's full of bullshit just so I can somewhat make some sense. This is the best thing I can write!!"_

Now, we're at the same place we were in with chapter 700 except Sakura and Sasuke's relationship and parentage look like bigger pieces of shit than thought possible. This doesn't help either character out nor does it help Sarada out. What this did solve? If Kishi left it off at 700 then the pairing would have had a better outcome than this. 

This literally could have been solved if Kishi said "I didn't realize how close she looked like Karin" and that would have been it. Wow.​


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> *Spoiler*: _Who is the mother?_
> 
> 
> 
> Sakura is the biological mother



Fuck you Kishi! You spoiled the entire gaiden's plot by telling us she was her daughter repeatedly beforehand. Fuck you! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



This just in, and the sky is fucking blue.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> The Seventh Hokage and the Scarlet Spring my big black fat a$$



Well it's kinda true, considering the Scarlet Spring part, and what that could poetically mean. Now Naruto needs to get back doing paper work.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Color page is Uchiha family





New image or old?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Color page is Uchiha family



are we getting lot of SS scene? pregnant sakura or baby sarada?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jul 1, 2015)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> Does Kiba even have a child?



He has to at this point.......otherwise these 10 chapters would be completely meaningless


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

Some flashbacks Rai?


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> it was explained in chapter 8, due to illness


If she can clearly remember waking up from a fever to see Sakura laying on her bed, why the absolute fuck can Salad not remember that the illness caused her vision problems that led to her wearing glasses? Literally the only reason she suspected Karin is because she thought the glasses signified genetically inherited vision problems.

Not surprised but #kishilogic


----------



## Sora (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> _Kishimoto - "I didn't realize that Sarada looked like Karin until after 700 was printed so I made this Gaiden as a coverup for myself, it's full of bullshit just so I can somewhat make some sense. This is the best thing I can write!!"_
> 
> Now, we're at the same place we were in with chapter 700 except Sakura and Sasuke's relationship and parentage look like bigger pieces of shit than thought possible. This doesn't help either character out nor does it help Sarada out. What this did solve? If Kishi left it off at 700 then the pairing would have had a better outcome than this.
> 
> This literally could have been solved if Kishi said "I didn't realize how close she looked like Karin" and that would have been it. Wow.​



wait you actually believed Karin was the mom?
I thought you were trolling this whole time


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Color page is Uchiha family



Aww.

But seriously the dimension hop.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> @Answering someone's question
> 
> I had given it a 50/50.
> 
> ...



Guess it was enough for Sakura to accept the lesson Naruto taught her.

I personally felt that Kishi wouldn't vilify Sasuke when both Naruto and Suigetsu considered what he supposedly did as unforgivable.

So for Sasuke's character sake Sakura had to be the mom.

Still weird why there was so much secrecy among Konoha medic nins when its all fine.

Maybe Kishi really wanted to give a sliver of hope to those that harassed his assistant only to show them his biggest trolling middle finger as revenge.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

animeboy12 said:


> What about the glasses though? why does she wear glasses?



Because she has bad eyesight.


----------



## Rai (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> New image or old?



New.

10char


----------



## Rima (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Color page is Uchiha family




Aww 

It's about time.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 1, 2015)

I think this chapter will bring more evidence that Sasuke did indeed Surpass Uzumaki Naruto......Crack the armor this chapter. Shatter it in the movie and Reignite the embers of Fan wars. A New and improved era of Clan wars. And Uchiha will Reign supreme.


----------



## Arisu (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Color page is Uchiha family





OMG! Yes! Thank You! 

I can't wait to see it


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> New.
> 
> 10char



details!!!


----------



## Zef (Jul 1, 2015)

Majin Lu once said Scarlet Spring referred to Sarada.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> _Kishimoto - "I didn't realize that Sarada looked like Karin until after 700 was printed so I made this Gaiden as a coverup for myself, it's full of bullshit just so I can somewhat make some sense. This is the best thing I can write!!"_
> 
> Now, we're at the same place we were in with chapter 700 except Sakura and Sasuke's relationship and parentage look like bigger pieces of shit than thought possible. This doesn't help either character out nor does it help Sarada out. What this did solve? If Kishi left it off at 700 then the pairing would have had a better outcome than this.
> 
> This literally could have been solved if Kishi said "I didn't realize how close she looked like Karin" and that would have been it. Wow.​



you asked for Salad's story, and how she is the most interesting tho. 

<<<< and yeah I will have my fun bitching about that.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Shiat, Rai, I don't care about SS...


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

It's happening guys!


----------



## Gunners (Jul 1, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> I think this chapter will bring more evidence that Sasuke did indeed Surpass Uzumaki Naruto......Crack the armor this chapter. Shatter it in the movie and Reignite the embers of Fan wars. A New and improved era of Clan wars. And Uchiha will Reign supreme.



Are you trying to meet some kind of quota? Sasuke has not surpassed Naruto. Nothing in the gaiden suggests he is Naruto's superior and I doubt anything will be shown in the final chapters.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> New.
> 
> 10char


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Sora said:


> wait you actually believed Karin was the mom?
> I thought you were trolling this whole time



? 

I knew Kishi would make Sakura the mom. He didn't have the balls for it and most of the time I was trolling since I know Kishi never goes through. Most people who were against SS didn't actually think Karin was the mom, that's just messing around. 

What I'm talking about is why he went through an entire Gaiden to make the Uchiha family far worse than it appeared in 700. That's a waste of everyone's time. Had it left it at 700 then everyone (SS and even those who dislike the pairing) would have been fine with it. 

He basically trashed the Uchiha family just to cover his ass because of the "Karin=Sarada's mom" comments. Had he left it alone then the pairing and Sarada's parentage would have looked far better but it's been dragged through the mud.


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Color page is Uchiha family



That's so sweet.


----------



## Rai (Jul 1, 2015)

The shins are in the orphanage  with Kabuto and his "brother".


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

I told you so.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 1, 2015)

Bahahahahaha. Hahahaha.

Kyuubi Naruto, congratulations genius.

Hahahahaha.


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> _Kishimoto - "I didn't realize that Sarada looked like Karin until after 700 was printed so I made this Gaiden as a coverup for myself, it's full of bullshit just so I can somewhat make some sense. This is the best thing I can write!!"_
> 
> Now, we're at the same place we were in with chapter 700 except Sakura and Sasuke's relationship and parentage look like bigger pieces of shit than thought possible. This doesn't help either character out nor does it help Sarada out. What this did solve? If Kishi left it off at 700 then the pairing would have had a better outcome than this.
> 
> This literally could have been solved if Kishi said "I didn't realize how close she looked like Karin" and that would have been it. Wow.​



Regardless of who the mother was, Kishimoto has cemented himself as one of the worst authors who had the most interesting worlds to ever live.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The shins are in the orphanage  with Kabuto and his "brother".



naruto TNJ?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

lmao thanks rai


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> New.
> 
> 10char



Awesome


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

Is Karin there? Does Sakura explain all the confusion about who's the mom or does Karin?


----------



## Rima (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The shins are in the orphanage  with Kabuto and his "brother".



Aww        .


----------



## Sora (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The shins are in the orphanage  with Kabuto and his "brother".



even Shin jr gets a happy ending


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The shins are in the orphanage  with Kabuto and his "brother".



Awwwww I'm glad they'll have a happy ending


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The shins are in the orphanage  with Kabuto and his "brother".



Really?... ok. 

How many pages?


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

So much for sarada "one shotting" anyone


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

Talking no Jutsu?


----------



## Klue (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai, give the ocular report.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank god it's over


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

What about Orochi and Suigetsu?


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Well at least tnj makes sense when it comes to convincing kids from a wise old hokage.  

Rai, does Sarada start understanding what being a "ninja" means because that's the question she asked in the very beginning.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

Aren't those Shins too many to live in an orphanage?  
(if it's the same size as the one appeared in the manga at least )


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

So glad it's done.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 1, 2015)

Is the orphanage big enough for all those Shins?  Hokage Naruto will have to work more to send money there. 

Rai, give us details about the Uchiha Family color page, please.  is it a dinner scene? Or when Sarada was a baby? or... please. ;argh


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> you asked for Salad's story, and how she is the most interesting tho.
> 
> <<<< and yeah I will have my fun bitching about that.



Man, Kishi is still on his shit I'll give him that. I thought he'd fix this by the end but it appears as though he's gotta show some stains. 





Law Trafalgar said:


> Regardless of who the mother was, Kishimoto has cemented himself as one of the worst authors who had the most interesting worlds to ever live.



It's hilarious to me tbh. 

If he actually left the pairing alone after 700 then it would look far better than how it looks at this point, same with Sarada's parentage. Kishi basically tried to make a great story and yet the Uchiha family looks far worse now. 

That's tears-worthy laughter lmao.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Thank god it's over



finally, no more "mother" bullshit  


wait, the manga is over as well


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

I actually dont blame anyone or think people were stupid to believe that Karin was the mom. 

This was hard trolling.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke pokes sarada's forehead.



we already know that. what about a flashback, explanations, the cover details?


----------



## mayumi (Jul 1, 2015)

What a waste and completely useless series.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke pokes sarada's forehead.



ah that's good. should have given her a hug.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke pokes sarada's forehead.



Of course.


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 1, 2015)

Raiden said:


> I actually dont blame anyone or think people were stupid to believe that Karin was the mom.
> 
> This was hard trolling.



common it wasn't *that *hard


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Guess Kishi did not want to risk his skin by going King Troll level and making Karin the mom.

SS fans in Japan would castrate him, cut him to pieces and thrown him into the gutter. 

But really Karin got so little characterization in the Gaiden and got this feeling of plot deviceness...

It felt weird that Kishi would reveal the mystery in the very first chapter.

HOWEVER, Kishi really did make tons of characters act like idiots to make this work. Sakura supposedly not remembering whether Sasuke had glasses, the family photo with Karin and Taka beneath, Shizune and Konoha medic nins being so secretive, always something preventing one of the main 3(Sasuke, Sakura and Karin) from telling Salad the truth...

So weird and so convenient.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke pokes sarada's forehead.



OH HELL YEA


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> we already know that. what about a flashback, explanations, the cover details?



Yea details on sarada's birth?!


----------



## Rosi (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai, is there any SuiKa? 



PikaCheeka said:


> Revenge on the SK fans who sent him death threats and called his office and trashed his website and stalked his assistants.



I have seen this theory coming from many SS supporters and I can't believe they genuinely believe in something so ridiculous  Kishimoto is definitely a hack, but not that much of a hack to write something for 10 chapters as a revenge(?), and a revenge for some nonexistent _pairing_ nonetheless(do SK fans even exist? I thought pretty much everyone trolling about Sarada=Karin's kid were just Sakura haters, not necessarily pairing tards  ) That's just so unbelievably stupid, close to some Illuminati shit


----------



## Tash (Jul 1, 2015)

Karin being the mother would of made zero sense, and that dna test was the most obvious red herring ever.


----------



## Meat (Jul 1, 2015)

Predicted:

Sarada's bio mom: CHECK

Anti's damage control: CHECK

100% Prediction complete(as always)!


----------



## Sora (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke pokes sarada's forehead.



we all knew this was coming


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke pokes sarada's forehead.



I knew Kishi could not resist


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 1, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Rai, is there any SuiKa?



I want to know too


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Rai, is there any SuiKa?
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this theory coming from many SS supporters and I can't believe they genuinely believe in something so ridiculous  Kishimoto is definitely a hack, but not that much of a hack to write something for 10 chapters as a revenge(?), and a revenge for some nonexistent pairing nonetheless(do SK fans even exist? I thought pretty much everyone trolling about Sarada=Karin's kid were just Sakura haters, not necessarily pairing tards  ) That's just so unbelievably stupid, close to some Illuminati shit



Kishi assistant and thank you page got bombarded on twitter by NaruSaku and NaruSasu fans


----------



## Bellville (Jul 1, 2015)

Can we get any info on explanations for what took place? The whole issue this gaiden and why the characters looked bad was because nobody explained anything.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 1, 2015)

I can't imagine a worse way to end one of the worst arcs of the manga, well, I guess Kishi will always be Kishi


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Rai, is there any SuiKa?
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this theory coming from many SS supporters and I can't believe they genuinely believe in something so ridiculous  Kishimoto is definitely a hack, but not that much of a hack to write something for 10 chapters as a revenge(?), and a revenge for some nonexistent _pairing_ nonetheless(do SK fans even exist? I thought pretty much everyone trolling about Sarada=Karin's kid were just Sakura haters, not necessarily pairing tards  ) That's just so unbelievably stupid, close to some Illuminati shit



Obviously not. 

Karin only ever loves Sasuke


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> finally, no more "mother" bullshit
> 
> 
> wait, the manga is over as well



Finally! Let us rejoice. 

Wait.. No more shitstorms I guess either.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

We've basically went through 10 chapters of a Gaiden to make the Uchiha Family as a whole (not just SasuSaku) look far worse than it looked at the end of chapter 700. Nobody thought that family had any issues prior to this Gaiden. 

I'm not even a Karin fan, I'm a fan of Sasuke, I'm a fan of Sakura, I'm a fan of Sarada but this? Yo, he should have left the pairing alone and not gone through this. He should have spent Sarada's time in the Gaiden explaining why she wants to be a ninja and then end it with her saying she wants to be one like Naruto. 

I'm cracking up.​


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Kishi really got you fools believing didn't he xD


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

bluemiracle said:


> common it wasn't *that *hard



In their defense, the ability to honestly distinguish red herrings from foreshadowing for example, is something that comes with education and experience. There are some who believed it was a red herring, not for any rational reason, but because of belief preservation, and they just happened to be right. The Tobi = Obito thing is a good example. There were people who believed that Tobi was Obito long before any evidence was presented, and they just happened to guess right, rather than them being right.

Unless they actually preformed a literary analysis, there wasn't an easy way to tell where this gaiden was headed.


----------



## ShadowFox88 (Jul 1, 2015)

So, what was the point of this subplot then Kishi?

What the fuck?


----------



## Corvida (Jul 1, 2015)

BBBBButtutt-who will change Narutopedia again if this is mtrue?


Sarada was born to Sasuke Uchiha and Karin,[1] with no records kept of her birth.[2] The truth of Sarada's parentage was only known by a select few as even the Seventh Hokage was not aware.[1] She grew up in Konoha with just Sakura Haruno, believing her to be her biological mother

Family
Fugaku Uchiha (Grandfather)
Mikoto Uchiha (Grandmother)
Sasuke Uchiha (Father)
Itachi Uchiha (Uncle)
Karin (Mother)
Sakura Haruno (Stepmother)


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Guess Kishi did not want to risk his skin by going King Troll level and making Karin the mom.
> 
> SS fans in Japan would castrate him, cut him to pieces and thrown him into the gutter.
> 
> ...



I think even if Kishi wanted to make Karin the mother I wouldn't be surprised if WSJ wouldn't let him. Having a illegitimate child is a huge taboo in Japan (it's one of reasons they have such a major population problem) and for a manga aimed at male teens it wouldn't send a good message.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> finally, no more "mother" bullshit
> 
> 
> wait, the manga is over as well



Oh fuck.
This is anticlimactic


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

bluemiracle said:


> common it wasn't *that *hard



Polls speak for themselves. A lot of people thought the mom was someone else, and the poll leaning the other way last week. The plot was silly altogether. He should have used the ten chapters to get people who dissented comfortable with the pairing. But whatever- it was nice to read Naruto one last time and see this place alive too.

hahah who put karin as sarada's mom on naruto wiki .


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai you never saw my question T_T

Is there any new generation this chapter?


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Nothing...



Rai, why does Karin have Sarada's cord?  Please...make this make sense.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

Ah, the classic "I have no time to bother with you and I'm going to push you away" gesture

Truly Sasuke wanted a son this whole time


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Nothing...



No dimension hopping?  Shit!


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

Shattering said:


> I can't imagine a worse way to end one of the worst arcs of the manga, well, I guess Kishi will always be Kishi



 He truly always outdoes hisself.


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

He who laughs last laughs best.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

haha he made it worse .

The pairing  are extremely popular though.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Nothing...



warned him but didn't listen :ignoramus


----------



## Seiji (Jul 1, 2015)

ShadowFox88 said:


> So, what was the point of this subplot then Kishi?
> 
> What the fuck?



Red-herring obviously

Is sauce going to leave again?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

To be honest the only thing I am glad that did not happen is the whole itachi shit. 
That would have probably makes me mad if Kishi stilled pull some crap out of his ass for him. 


Sorry Addy.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> In their defense, the ability to honestly distinguish red herrings from foreshadowing for example, is something that comes with education and experience. There are some who believed it was a red herring, not for any rational reason, but because of belief preservation, and they just happened to be right. The Tobi = Obito thing is a good example. There were people who believed that Tobi was Obito long before any evidence was presented, and they just happened to guess right, rather than them being right.
> 
> Unless they actually preformed a literary analysis, there wasn't an easy way to tell where this gaiden was headed.



But the Tobi/Obito thing was really good, at least in my opinion. It served two purposes: 1) it hyped up Madara (who should have been the final villain) and 2 created a little bit of mystery around Tobi. Sure people saw through it (myself included) but it was well handled unlike the baby mama drama.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Oh fuck.
> This is anticlimactic



well, at least some stuff will be explained..... i hope


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2015)

Seiji said:


> Red-herring obviously
> 
> Is sauce going to leave again?



You already know this question because of the movie


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke pokes sarada's forehead.


The king solos yet again



Raiden said:


> I actually dont blame anyone or think people were stupid to believe that Karin was the mom.
> 
> This was hard trolling.



Nah people legit believed this, or at least thought it was possible. Hell I'm sure there were even Sasusaku who resigned themselves to believing it.


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jul 1, 2015)

New Generation? Graduation ceremony? Bolt and Naruto moment?

Edit: So Bolt is in the chapter....


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> In their defense, the ability to honestly distinguish red herrings from foreshadowing for example, is something that comes with education and experience. There are some who believed it was a red herring, not for any *rational *reason, but because of belief preservation, and they just happened to be right. The Tobi = Obito thing is a good example. There were people who believed that Tobi was Obito long before any evidence was presented, and they just happened to guess right, rather than them being right.
> 
> Unless they actually preformed a literary analysis, there wasn't an easy way to tell where this gaiden was headed.



From a *rational* point of view I think the answer was everywhere even. Manga, Kishi's interviews, movie stuff, etc... The most rational explanation I could find for a Karin/Sarada DNA match was because Sasuke healed a lot of his wounds in the past thanks to Karin's ability. And even that seemed a litte bit off.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 1, 2015)

There's just enough salt here for my fries from law.  

A hint in reading comprehension, when you have foil characters like Chouchou who is experiencing the same "issue" as the mc, and then you everyone saying no, Mitsuki claiming the girls are being ", the first thing you do is call the conflict bs not believe it.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

The ability to tell what is a red herring (in this case) simply comes from how well the reader understands the characters and in this case it is evident many people still do not grasp Sasuke and Sakura as characters.


----------



## Seiji (Jul 1, 2015)

Nagato Sennin said:


> You already know this question because of the movie



I don't give a darn about the movie so I dunno


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Boruto is in the chapter.



Sasuke goes to Konoha before leaving again?


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Boruto is in the chapter.


 
finally


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Boruto is in the chapter.


Does he do anything impressive?

Does it open a good ending for the movie at all?


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> But the Tobi/Obito thing was really good, at least in my opinion. It served two purposes: 1) it hyped up Madara (who should have been the final villain) and 2 created a little bit of mystery around Tobi. Sure people saw through it (myself included) but it was well handled unlike the baby mama drama.



Oh I meant before Tobi's reveal as "Madara". I'm talking silly Tobi, who is apparently still Tobi. People thought he was Obito, because of his one hole in the mask which just happens to be in the same place as Obito's remaining eye. They were right, but given the information at the time, they were simply guessing, and weren't right for the right reasons. i.e: person guesses 2 + 2 = 4, versus the person who does the actual math problem.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 1, 2015)

I didn't have a problem with Kishimoto shitting on Sasuke's relationship with Sakura. Sometimes people need to realise the reality of certain fairy tale endings. If Kishimoto took this approach more often, I'd have more nice things to say about his work as I feel the biggest issue was his need to have everything work out in the end.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> We've basically went through 10 chapters of a Gaiden to make the Uchiha Family as a whole (not just SasuSaku) look far worse than it looked at the end of chapter 700. Nobody thought that family had any issues prior to this Gaiden.
> 
> I'm not even a Karin fan, I'm a fan of Sasuke, I'm a fan of Sakura, I'm a fan of Sarada but this? Yo, he should have left the pairing alone and not gone through this. He should have spent Sarada's time in the Gaiden explaining why she wants to be a ninja and then end it with her saying she wants to be one like Naruto.
> 
> I'm cracking up.​



Well, Lishi loves his trolling.

First he trolled SS by making Sasuke a deadbeat and then he trolled ASS by making Sakura the mom in the very last chapter.

Its like with NS. It seemed as if the hints pointed to one thing but then taaadaaam...Sakura gets the cake.

It was pointless indeed to troll SS at first so much only to halfheartedly try to fix it by the end but I guess that a perfect/happy family is too boring for Kishi to write. Sai's and Shikadai's families got no interaction between husbandos and waifus in this gaiden.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Tash said:


> Karin being the mother would of made zero sense, and that dna test was the most obvious red herring ever.



you should explain why Karin has Sarada's cord in her desk
why Sakura has no photo with Sasuke and has Karin's photo
why Sakura was embarrassed by Sarada's questions
why Shizune was embarrassed too
why Sarada has poor vision when 0.1% of Naruto characters have poor vision
etc etc

Red herrings must make sense. These don't


----------



## mayumi (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Boruto is in the chapter.



Never thought I would be happy seeing this little shit. Even if he is complaining about Naruto.


----------



## Starwind75043 (Jul 1, 2015)

Anything else of note. This sounds kinda of ehh.  Is there at least some tie in to the movie were we see shadowy figures approaching?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 1, 2015)

Raiden said:


> hahah who put karin as sarada's mom on naruto wiki .



Saying Sakura is the STEPmother is even more pathetic. Apparently not only did Karin give birth to Sarada, but she was married to Sasuke at one point, too.


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> There's just enough salt here for my fries from law.
> 
> A hint in reading comprehension, when you have foil characters like Chouchou who is experiencing the same "issue" as the mc, and then you everyone saying no, Mitsuki claiming the girls are being ", the first thing you do is call the conflict bs not believe it.



What are you talking about?


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 1, 2015)

Yup, knew it.

Had nothing to do with being a SS or SK fan or anti-fan, but seeing through Kishi's facade and realizing that Siugetsu pulling out some random thing from Karin's desk was Kishi telling us Madara was Tobi all over again.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> There's just enough salt here for my fries from law.
> 
> A hint in reading comprehension, when you have foil characters like Chouchou who is experiencing the same "issue" as the mc, and then you everyone saying no, Mitsuki claiming the girls are being ", the first thing you do is call the conflict bs not believe it.







Kishi went in


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

Sora said:


> uhm you guys were okay with Karin having sex with Sasuke once and never contacting Sarada too



Do you understand the concept of trolling?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> We've basically went through 10 chapters of a Gaiden to make the Uchiha Family as a whole (not just SasuSaku) look far worse than it looked at the end of chapter 700. Nobody thought that family had any issues prior to this Gaiden.
> 
> I'm not even a Karin fan, I'm a fan of Sasuke, I'm a fan of Sakura, I'm a fan of Sarada but this? Yo, he should have left the pairing alone and not gone through this. He should have spent Sarada's time in the Gaiden explaining why she wants to be a ninja and then end it with her saying she wants to be one like Naruto.
> 
> I'm cracking up.​



I did to be honest. The SS fans at the time went nuts on me about how Sasuke has changed, and it's a fabulous family blah blah blah, and they were all like "I can't wait for Kishi to start the mini-series to prove those people corrected" or some shit.

So, I am entirely satisfied in that regard.  

The funny part they attacked me in a Fan club that is NOT even a SS FC.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Boruto is in the chapter.



Does he meet Sasuke?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai does Boruto do anything impressive? Thinking graduation exams fun .-.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

Corvida said:


> BBBBButtutt-who will change Narutopedia again if this is mtrue?
> 
> 
> Sarada was born to Sasuke Uchiha and Karin,[1] with no records kept of her birth.[2] The truth of Sarada's parentage was only known by a select few as even the Seventh Hokage was not aware.[1] She grew up in Konoha with just Sakura Haruno, believing her to be her biological mother
> ...



This is sooo funny indeed haha i will volunteer to change it xD


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, Lishi loves his trolling.
> 
> First he trolled SS by making Sasuke a deadbeat and then he trolled ASS by making Sakura the mom in the very last chapter.
> 
> ...



I honestly don't think Kishi ever trolls. I think this is a self-serving bias, wherein, a person justifies their error through an external means, therefore removing responsibility. for example: person does bad on a test, and they claim it's because the teacher made it too hard, instead of it being because they didn't study. 

In this case, Kishi doesn't actually troll, instead that's a way to explain away the fact that they were simply wrong. I could be wrong though, but it fits common human behavior, as people do stuff like this in all walks of life.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Boruto is in the chapter.



Finally!
Pretty sure his panels worth more than those whole Gaiden.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Chouji is slim...ChouChou didn't knew it was his father.


----------



## Sora (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Chouji is slim...ChouChou didn't knew it was his father.



          .


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Oh I meant before Tobi's reveal as "Madara". I'm talking silly Tobi, who is apparently still Tobi. People thought he was Obito, because of his one hole in the mask which just happens to be in the same place as Obito's remaining eye. They were right, but given the information at the time, they were simply guessing, and weren't right for the right reasons. i.e: person guesses 2 + 2 = 4, versus the person who does the actual math problem.



Oh I thought you were talking post Itachi/Sasuke fight. Still I actually really liked the mystery around Tobi.


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

Okay cool so no explanation for all the build up and keeping secrets?
 Or are we just gonna have to wait till the chapter comes out?
The cord was actually Sarada's?
Karin has it just because?
Sakura has Team Taka's photo just because?
Sasuke was legitimately gone long enough not to take or send any photo's just because?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey Rai, do Sasuke and/or Sakura explain why they never took a picture together with Sarada?


----------



## Starwind75043 (Jul 1, 2015)

Do we see the graduation?


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jul 1, 2015)

Wait...is Himawari in this chapter? Does she still exist?


----------



## sasusaku622231 (Jul 1, 2015)

rai we get some veery romantic moments ss ?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai, how many pages?


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 1, 2015)

jemmathepintobean said:


> Wait...is Himawari in this chapter? Does she still exist?



 poor Himawari


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> The ability to tell what is a red herring (in this case) simply comes from how well the reader understands the characters and in this case it is evident many people still do not grasp Sasuke and Sakura as characters.



there is nothing to grasp. These are the most stupid red herrings I've ever seen. Nothing makes sense


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil's game was really weak this time, didn't once fall for it. 
In fact overall Kishi's game was weak, we all knew he didn't have the balls.

People saw what they wanted I guess.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai give me more details on Boruto por favor 


Edit;  No graduation. WTF?!


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Chouji is slim...ChouChou didn't knew it was his father.



FUCKING CUTE!!!! 

I wanna see Chouchou slim.  She would be the cutest.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

Sora said:


> uhm you guys were okay with Karin having sex with Sasuke once and never contacting Sarada too


No, you miss the key difference that fucking no one has been trying to pass SasuKarin off as a healthy couple unlike SSfans


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I don't see any graduation...
> 
> No headbands...



Seriously? Then what the hell was the point of mentioning Sarada graduating in the preview?


----------



## Sora (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I don't see any graduation...
> 
> No headbands...



maybe the graduation will be in the beginning of the movie


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Evil's game was really weak this time, didn't once fall for it.
> In fact overall Kishi's game was weak, we all knew he didn't have the balls.
> 
> People saw what they wanted I guess.



In her defense, she trolls too often, and so people naturally built up a defense against it, and expected it.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I don't see any graduation...
> 
> No headbands...



so they just graduate off panel? what was the point of it in the first chapter?


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

Did Karin appear？


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

jemmathepintobean said:


> Wait...is Himawari in this chapter? Does she still exist?


its her birthday in the Boruto movie which Boruto accidentally or purposely ruins in a temper tantrum (tossing Himawari's cake on the ground).


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Jul 1, 2015)

So much for the people who wanted Sarada to be Karins. 

People should of realized that that ship sunk when Kishi shot it with his cannon.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> its her birthday in the Boruto movie which Boruto accidentally or purposely ruins in a temper tantrum (tossing Himawari's cake on the ground).



Wow... I thought that was his birthday cake he threw to the ground. What a dick.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Chouji is slim...ChouChou didn't knew it was his father.


So that is way Evil posted a slim Chouji pic.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 1, 2015)

Do we see Sakura give birth?


----------



## Douche Nazzle (Jul 1, 2015)

wow, Kishi is such a bad writer for not making Sasuke a total scumbag and making Sakura take care of a child that isn't hers!

 /sarcasm


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> Wow... I thought that was his birthday cake he threw to the ground. What a dick.



Made even more dickish considering Himawari was stated to really love her big brother. That scene sounds like a tearjerker tbh.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

No graduation?

Officially 1/10.

Naruto and Sasuke give it that 1


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

Anything about the Queen's birth?


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> So that is way Evil posted a slim Chouji pic.



No thats Kabuto's brother or something like that.


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Jul 1, 2015)

Lovely said:


> Do we see Sakura give birth?



Keep your fetish to your self pls.


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

We should all be glad its over, and people should just go back to their respective headcanons


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 1, 2015)

What about the Tsukuyomi part?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

> Yeah Kishi's really made the SasuSaku pairing into a far worse pairing compared to how people wanted and what they went to battle for. Sarada as a character had to go through some shit just so the pairing can have some reconciliation.
> 
> Poor Sarada.



To be honest I consider ANY relationship with Sasuke to be utterly shitty. So, the SS family being this bad comes to no surprise to me.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Made even more dickish considering Himawari was stated to really love her big brother. That scene sounds like a tearjerker tbh.



I don't know about tearjerker, to me it's more that I want to punch Bolt in the face.


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

I wonder if Kabuto still has that ass snake.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 1, 2015)

oh god, i can't wait to see the color spread. i'm not getting sleep tonight shiiiiiit,


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> No thats Kabuto's brother or something like that.



No she also posted a pic of Chouji from the animu.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Made even more dickish considering Himawari was stated to really love her big brother. That scene sounds like a tearjerker tbh.


Hence why I have a feeling its an accident. Not something done purposely, but since Boruto was so angry at Naruto for being a little late...


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> No thats Kabuto's brother or something like that.



There was another pic she posted of slim Choji.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Yes and she's talking with Suigetsu about the umbilical cord.



did she steel it?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> No thats Kabuto's brother or something like that.


I'm talking about this:


----------



## Akiretsu (Jul 1, 2015)

Does Naruto do anything Rai?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Nope.
> 
> 10char


Hahaha.

Thank you Kishimoto.


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Made even more dickish considering Himawari was stated to really love her big brother. That scene sounds like a tearjerker tbh.



Boruto learns from the master of being the best older bro. 

He gets it from Sasuke.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Does Sarada find out Sakura is her real mom or did she drop the issue and the audience gets to find out that Sakura is the bio mom?


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> its her birthday in the Boruto movie which Boruto accidentally or purposely ruins in a temper tantrum (tossing Himawari's cake on the ground).



Yeah, that's it. She's not even a secondary character in the movie. I saw every new character in Gaiden except Himawari. I'm just disappointed that she's been reduce to just a plot device. She doesn't even have a personality; she's a Hinata 2.0. Shikadai character is a Shikamaru 2.0, but I get to see more of him in the movie to see more of his character in detail...


----------



## Bellville (Jul 1, 2015)

There would have been a birthing set everywhere you looked if there was a panel of that omfg.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

No explanation either about why Sakura had a picture of Taka in her house posing as if it was their own?


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

What kinda blows me is how he just dragged Karin through the mud. Theres a limit to how much you can sit on your own character.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai more details on Bolto please


----------



## sasusaku622231 (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Nope.
> 
> 10char


So how do we get the confirmation of sakura being the true mother ?


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

Did this chap explain why Sakura faints a lot?


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> No explanation either about why Sakura had a picture of Taka in her house posing as if it was their own?



And why they couldn't just tell her?


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm glad it doesn't show Sakura giving birth. Have no desire to see that shit much less see it plastered in every SS fans sig and avy. 

No offense guys. I just don't want to see it.


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Jul 1, 2015)

Bellville said:


> There would have been a birthing set everywhere you looked if there was a panel of that omfg.



Yah, but now your gonna have to deal with fan arts of it.


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

Why does Karin have the umbilical cord???


----------



## EmelMina (Jul 1, 2015)

Do we see Sakura being pregnant ?


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> No explanation either about why Sakura had a picture of Taka in her house posing as if it was their own?



Just to make the red herring and fool everybody!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 1, 2015)

So Kabuto walks free....how atrocious...I am not surprised at this point though.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah their relationship is trashier than I expected. Sure, they had Sarada but with that said Kishi was dragging that pairing and the family through the mud to reach the end and besides, we see what Sasuke's doing now.
> 
> He's leaving again.
> 
> But that's Sasuke. He's never going to be a normal dad.



Yeah, Ike and Tina had Ronald, OJ and Nicole had Sydney and Justin; the successes of their relationships are well documented. More than anything, the arc shows that something decent can come out of people so fucked up. 

The nature of the relationship is what I would normally expect but it surprised me as I did not think Kishimoto would go down that route, the route of showing what their relationship would actually be like.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Hmmm, though Evil said that Sakura and Karin are both present when Sarada is born/about to be born.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jul 1, 2015)

So no Team Gai after 10 chapters of stupid and unnecesary drama.

This gaiden thing is the worst


----------



## TRN (Jul 1, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So Kabuto walks free....how atrocious...I am not surprised at this point though.



After thousands died at his hands....japan


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> So no Team Gai after 10 chapters of stupid and unnecesary drama.
> 
> This gaiden thing is the worst



They're in the movie


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Glare and TnJ?
> 
> Kurama scares the shit out of Shin jr.



fuck yeah!


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> What kinda blows me is how he just dragged Karin through the mud. Theres a limit to how much you can sit on your own character.



Whatch you talking about lol

Karin is doing her own thing with Oro crew.


----------



## boohead (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Anything about the Queen's birth?





Lovely said:


> Do we see Sakura give birth?





Oh god no. No one wants to see her rancid ass pussy.


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Glare and TnJ?
> 
> Kurama scares the shit out of Shin jr.


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So Kabuto walks free....how atrocious...I am not surprised at this point though.



What else do you expect from Masashi Kishimoto? Sasuke attacked the 5 page meeting, and defected from his village.
Kabuto, the cause for so many deaths because of his reanimation jutsu is free.
Orochimaru is still walking free.

Hell I'm sure if Itachi had been revived they would have greeted him with a warm welcome.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Glare and *TnJ? *
> 
> Kurama scares the shit out of Shin jr.



The one thing Naruto's an expert at.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 1, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> What kinda blows me is how he just dragged Karin through the mud. Theres a limit to how much you can sit on your own character.


She's only getting dragged if she has the umbilical cord for some freaky reason tho.



TehDarkDarkOfPerdition said:


> Yah, but now your gonna have to deal with fan arts of it.


Nah, probably gonna see the colored family panel all over the place though.


----------



## Purple (Jul 1, 2015)

Do we get an explanation regarding the mystery of Sarada's birth? Like why was she born outside of Konoha?


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

Does Sarada know who her biological mother is at the end?????


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Glare and TnJ?
> 
> Kurama scares the shit out of Shin jr.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Glare and TnJ?
> 
> Kurama scares the shit out of Shin jr.



i have response to this even though i knew it from evil 

any flashbacks? details on that uchiha family pic?


----------



## Itza (Jul 1, 2015)

Why Karin have the cordon?


----------



## mayumi (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Glare and TnJ?
> 
> Kurama scares the shit out of Shin jr.



Oooh we get scary kurama. something to look forward to. along with adult Naruto drawn awesomely by Kishimoto one last time.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jul 1, 2015)

So the responsible of hundreds of deaths runs an orphanage... this is just plain sick


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Itza said:


> Why Karin have the cordon?



Because she loves Sasuke and wishes Salad was hers and Sasuke's daughter.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> This gaiden thing is the worst



what did we learn during this fucking Gaiden?

Naruto 700: Sakura is the mom
Naruto Gaiden 10: Sakura is the mom

Completely useless. Still no explanation about Kaguya's army


----------



## Cord (Jul 1, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So Kabuto walks free....how atrocious...I am not surprised at this point though.



I'm actually a bit surprised that he's going to appear in this chapter. I thought this Gaiden is going to end without any word about him (considering he's been MIA all this time). I guess what we're likely never going to get is the explanation on how most of the conflicts from the main manga were resolved, specifically those that involve the former villains, why and how they were absolved. Perhaps, we just have to assume that their cases are the same as Sasuke's.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 1, 2015)

TRN said:


> After thousands died at his hands....japan



Naruto really would've let Obito walk, wouldn't have he?


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Jul 1, 2015)

Bellville said:


> She's only getting dragged if she has the umbilical cord for some freaky reason tho.
> 
> Nah, probably gonna see the colored family panel all over the place though.



Even better.


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

Bellville said:


> She's only getting dragged if she has the umbilical cord for some freaky reason tho.
> 
> Nah, probably gonna see the colored family panel all over the place though.



What possible reason could a person having for keeping the umbilical cord of a child that is not hers. Moreso the child of the boy she was in love with? Chapter just makes her look like a creep.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> I'm actually a bit surprised that he's going to appear in this chapter. I thought this Gaiden is going to end without any word about him (considering he's been MIA all this time). I guess what we're likely never going to get is the explanation on how most of the conflicts from the main manga were resolved (specifically those that involve the former villains).


I guess Kishi said Kabuto will appear, he really mean it, but in a way we would not expect.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

This chapter's already brought forth more questions than answers. 



Gunners said:


> Yeah, Ike and Tina had Ronald, OJ and Nicole had Sydney and Justin; the successes of their relationships are well documented. More than anything, the arc shows that something decent can come out of people so fucked up.
> 
> The nature of the relationship is what I would normally expect but it surprised me as I did not think Kishimoto would go down that route, the route of showing what their relationship would actually be like.



Yeah I thought Kishi would paint SasuSaku as the happy fanfic-like pairing that people were always dreaming of.

Come to find out this is quite different. I'd give him props but so much of this doesn't make any sense.


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jul 1, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> What else do you expect from Masashi Kishimoto? Sasuke attacked the 5 page meeting, and defected from his village.
> Kabuto, the cause for so many deaths because of his reanimation jutsu is free.
> Orochimaru is still walking free.
> 
> Hell I'm sure if Itachi had been revived they would have greeted him with a warm welcome.



Hey now, Itachi's a pretty good guy...

Kishi takes forgiveness a bit to the extreme, though.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> So the responsible of hundreds of deaths runs an orphanage... this is just plain sick



Honestly it was obvious that they won't do anything to him. I mean Narudo went as far as defending Obito of all people against Black Zetsu.


----------



## Akiretsu (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai, do we at least get to see Hinata or Himawari?


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> So the responsible of hundreds of deaths runs an orphanage... this is just plain sick



That is pretty damn sick. Kishi has issues when it comes to this shit. He has Naruto call Obito (a guy who's killed thousands) the coolest guy. He lets Sasuke off without so much as a scratch on the wrist. The p*d*p**** Orochimaru is just walking around casually. And a guy who literally helped start the 4th ninja war is running an orphanage. 

What the ever loving fuck Kishi?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai does anything ninja-related for the new generation happens?

Wtf was up with the WSJ OD translated before about SARADA graduating too?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> So the responsible of hundreds of deaths runs an orphanage... this is just plain sick



The Narutoverse sure is forgiving.

I wonder if Obito would be spared and left to his own devices had he not been killed by Kaguya.

Maybe doing some social work as "punishment"?


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

does kabuto wear nun outfit?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> What possible reason could a person having for keeping the umbilical cord of a child that is not hers. Moreso the child of the boy she was in love with? Chapter just makes her look like a creep.



She didn't already look like a creep? She stole Sasuke's bloody and sweaty clothing for Christ's sake.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 1, 2015)

Is Kabuto actually running the orphanage? I called that a few weeks ago so I'm really not surprised .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Naruto really would've let Obito walk, wouldn't have he?



Obito would be living in Konoha with a standard job, non-ninja but with a job, if Naruto was Hokage. 

Guaranteed.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 1, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> What possible reason could a person having for keeping the umbilical cord of a child that is not hers. Moreso the child of the boy she was in love with? Chapter just makes her look like a creep.



But nothing has been said about why she has it yet. And she's already been a creep, dude. This would just be a new level of freaky from her if she kept it for certain reasons.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> what did we learn during this fucking Gaiden?
> 
> Naruto 700: Sakura is the mom
> Naruto Gaiden 10: Sakura is the mom
> ...



No its more like

Naruto 700 : Sakura is the mom

Fools : Karin is the mom, look at the glasses,

Naruto 710 : Sakura is the mom

Fools : well I never cared in the first place, Kishi has no balls 

That being said I would like a lot more info on this threat and all that.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> What kinda blows me is how he just dragged Karin through the mud. Theres a limit to how much you can sit on your own character.





karin was doing fine.

it's just your expectation that is not met on this manga lmao


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

fucking kishimoto. EVEN BORUTO IN THE CHAPTER. but not giving a birth scene!!!! fucking hell


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

jemmathepintobean said:


> Hey now, Itachi's a pretty good guy...
> 
> Kishi takes forgiveness a bit to the extreme, though.



Itachi is my favorite character and one of the few respectable characters to emerge from this shitshow of a manga. 
Im just showing how terrible Kishimoto is. he's giving off the message that no matter how terrible your acts are, you should be forgiven with no form of punishment. Which is just nonsense. He should just crawl underneath a rock and stay away from the world of Japanese Manga.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> That is pretty damn sick. Kishi has issues when it comes to this shit. He lets Sasuke off without so much as a scratch on the wrist. The p*d*p**** Orochimaru is just walking around casually. And a guy who literally helped start the 4th ninja war is running an orphanage.
> 
> What the ever loving fuck Kishi?



Forgiveness is perfectly fine, hell, even admirable. Depends on your political point of view, and which you prefer, as Justice is by definition, the suspension of mercy. That said, Kishi's version of forgiveness is completely impractical, due to the fact that any dishonest sociopath could have abused the forgiveness to get away with anything. It doesn't give the bad people an opportunity to redeem, instead they're outright redeemed.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Rai does anything ninja-related for the new generation happens?
> 
> Wtf was up with the WSJ OD translated before about SARADA graduating too?



Yeah, OD translated that too, so I doubt it was a mistranslation.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

Once again Kurama saves Naruto's image


----------



## Starwind75043 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sarada make in declaration of being Hokage or wanting to be like Naruto?


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

So the cord was really Sarada's? :/   Answers???
Confirmation please lmao???


----------



## Venom Snake (Jul 1, 2015)

A whole Gaiden wasted on a red herring and SS being shat on instead of building up to the movie or showing the rest of the verse and seeing how the other villages are doing.

WELL DONE KISHI.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Bellville said:


> But nothing has been said about why she has it yet. And she's already been a creep, dude. This would just be a new level of freaky from her if she kept it for certain reasons.



and why Sakura gave it to her
and why Sakura has Karin's photo hidden behind another photo

LOLZ THE RED HERRINGS


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jul 1, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *Naruto* really *would've let Obito walk*, wouldn't have he?




I already knew he would the minute he called him a "cool guy"....

Kishi, please do not put Karin through the mud; why does she have the umbilical cord?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Forgiveness is perfectly fine, hell, even admirable. Depends on your political point of view, and which you prefer, as Justice is by definition, the suspension of mercy. That said, Kishi's version of forgiveness is completely impractical, due to the fact that any dishonest sociopath could have abused the forgiveness to get away with anything. It doesn't give the bad people an opportunity to redeem, instead they're outright redeemed.



Kishimoto never heeds that line in the sand, where I've seen other authors of this genre at least have some sense of it.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Correction - Color page is Uchiha family photo and Sarada smiling


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Correction - Color page is Uchiha family photo and Sarada smiling



And the new SS sigs have been designated.  Prepare yourselves.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Correction - Color page is Uchiha family photo and Sarada smiling



sarada holding the photo or???


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

The only reason why I stuck for this long was because of the hope of seeing each new generation kid getting a headband and Kishimoto decides to do it off panel?

What a fucking waste, no offense. But yeah that rustled my jimmies.


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Correction - Color page is Uchiha family photo and Sarada smiling



The old photo at the beginning of the Gaiden?


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

jemmathepintobean said:


> I already knew he would the minute he called him a "cool guy"....
> 
> Kishi, please do not put Karin through the mud; why does she have the umbilical cord?



Yeah, I have no problem with forgiveness, but Naruto just sort of instantly forgave the dude that killed his parents, orphaned him, and killed Neji. Like, that's not how human psychology works; there should be SOME resentment, even with forgiveness.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 1, 2015)

Sakura is the biological mother


aaaaaaaand, the end


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai, how do we get the biogical mother? By Sakura or Sasuke Flashbacks?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Correction - Color page is Uchiha family photo and Sarada smiling


Oooooh so the photo thing is explained I guess? Was gonna ask.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Correction - Color page is Uchiha family photo and Sarada smiling



Well people finally got the photo they were so desperately craving.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Correction - Color page is Uchiha family photo and Sarada smiling



Here I come new sig


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Jul 1, 2015)

I am legitimately surprised that so many people actually thought there was a chance Sakura wasn't the mother. I mean, it's been fun as all hell watching the aftermath of Kishi's trolling unfold on various forums, but it was all just fun and games in my mind. 

Fuck. Talk about a disappointment for those guys who seriously thought this would end any other way.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2015)

It's not going to change the fact that Sakura taped herself over a picture of Karin.

In the end, Gaiden was no good for either side. 


Ah, tomorrow will be hilarious


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> The Narutoverse sure is forgiving.
> 
> I wonder if Obito would be spared and left to his own devices had he not been killed by Kaguya.
> 
> Maybe doing some social work as "punishment"?


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Correction - Color page is Uchiha family photo and Sarada smiling





yeah right i need a new siggy:WOW


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Oooooh so the photo thing is explained I guess? Was gonna ask.



we have been asking for pages but rai isnt answering details again


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

Himawari in the chapter rai?


----------



## Rima (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Correction - Color page is Uchiha family photo and Sarada smiling



Finally.


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

a new photo or the same old photo?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

"Forehead pokes"

It literally solves everything and nothing at the same time 

What shit.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> It's not going to change the fact that Sakura taped herself over a picture of Karin.



and still no explanation? Is he serious?


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> 19 Pages...



damn, that is short


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Correction - Color page is Uchiha family photo and Sarada smiling



Is this spread or just color page?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Correction - Color page is Uchiha family photo and Sarada smiling


Thanks!


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Kishimoto never heeds that line in the sand, where I've seen other authors of this genre at least have some sense of it.



Yeah, if there's anything you can say about Kishi's writing is that generally, writers are not supposed to use the main good guys as a mouthpiece for their personal philosophy, as readers tend to not like being preached to, combined with escapism. Kishi doesn't draw a line there; because in the Narutoverse, there are no sociopaths, every bad person is well-intentioned, and simply misguided. Save for Orochimaru, but even he was said to have turned bad because he was orphaned. Same with Sasori.


----------



## Sora (Jul 1, 2015)

miracle kishi was able to wrap it up that quickly
a lot of things must have been offpaneled


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> damn, that is short



it's like every other chapter in the Gaiden tho.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jul 1, 2015)

Well, The Gaiden is Officially the worst Thing Ever. ...............


----------



## JennUS (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai, any flashback in this chapter? Sakura appears pregnant?


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

I mean, WTH? WTF sakura just normally giving a birth at konoha? why??????


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Is this spread or just color page?



i think its a cover.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai is there a cliffhanger or any hint to the threat toKaguya?


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

How do we even know the cord is Sarada's? If not then why did the dna test match :/  Don't care about the stupid pairings but this doesn't make any kind of sense...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai tell us how do they confirm Sakuras the biological mother? pls


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

Hopefully One Piece doesn't run this route.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Well, The Gaiden is Officially the worst Thing Ever. ...............



sorry bro


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Yeah, I have no problem with forgiveness, but Naruto just sort of instantly forgave the dude that killed his parents, orphaned him, and killed Neji. Like, that's not how human psychology works; there should be SOME resentment, even with forgiveness.



Yeah all that had to happen (for me at least) is when Naruto is talking to Obito in his subconscious during the war, have him say something like: "you will be put on trail you will be found guilty and you will die. But die as Obito, not as Tobi or Madara, but as Obito." I would have really liked something like that. Naruto saying: "yeah we're going to fucking kill you, but die with pride as the man you really are." But that's in the past.


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

Does Sarada know who her biological mom is at the end??
and did they take a new photo together?


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> a new photo or the same old photo?



New photo.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai wtf does Boruto even do in this chapter?

With no graduation, I have no idea how anyone is relevant in this Gaiden


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> and still no explanation? Is he serious?



I doubt it, but there might be an explanation, with the fact that there is a new photo for the family. Rai only has the raws right?


----------



## Bellville (Jul 1, 2015)

Did Rai actually waste an answer on a motherfucking question about the vanilla child Uzumaki? Jfc, I am sick of that kid and she has only made an appearance in the god forsaken story.


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> New photo.



ohhhh thanks
hopefully they took a new photo together after sasuke got back home


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada was talking with Boruto.
> 
> Don't ask me about what.



about naruto being an awesome dad?

EDIT :never mind


----------



## Kyu (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Glare and TnJ?
> 
> Kurama scares the shit out of Shin jr.



Lord Kurama doin' work.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 1, 2015)

The scenario might be exacly this, Sakura went in labor mode and Karin was the one who did it as a medical ninja... she might have gifted the cord to her.


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Rai wtf does Boruto even do in this chapter?
> 
> With no graduation, I have no idea how anyone is relevant in this Gaiden



He tosses Salad.


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

what happen to sakura's broken house?

dose kishitmoto rly gonna make sakura live on the street?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada was talking with Boruto.
> 
> Don't ask me about what.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Rima (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Himawari in the chapter rai?





ℜai said:


> Nope.
> 
> 10char



Still irrelevant. 

like mother like daughter.


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Nope.
> 
> 10char



I knew Himawari was just a plot device for the movie .


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

Seriously Rai, what panels indicate that Sakura is the bio mom if you said there's no images of her giving birth and you can't read the Japanese dialogue? 

Are there some images of them being a happy family that make it really easy to infer or do we get to see her pregnant?


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> about naruto being an awesome dad?
> 
> EDIT :never mind



Sarada: My daddy poked me. 
Boruto: Mine never touchs me


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Rima said:


> Still irrelevant.
> 
> like mother like daughter.


But if both of them are better characters than Sakura, doesn't that mean...?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Thanks for the info!



Salad saying she wants to be Hokage, 
and Bolt tells her that Hokage is shit.


----------



## Jezekiah (Jul 1, 2015)

Soooo were those Google Translate spoilers from earlier true? 0.0


----------



## Silver Fang (Jul 1, 2015)

Well, we got confirmation, according to spoilers. I knew it was best to never assume anything with Kishi lol Unless they're fake.


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> Seriously Rai, what panels indicate that Sakura is the bio mom if you said there's no images of her giving birth and you can't read the Japanese dialogue?
> 
> Is there some images of them being a happy family that make it really easy to infer or do we get to see her pregnant?


Seriously this
Damn me for not buying Sakura being the mom I need confirmation


----------



## Gunners (Jul 1, 2015)

I mean I can understand why Orochimaru hasn't be rounded up. It's likely that he is in a country outside of Naruto's jurisdiction. That's something that could show the limitation of Naruto being a leader within a system. 

What I don't get is Kabuto running an orphanage. Like, his background check rings every bell on the Christmas tree.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Salad saying she wants to be Hokage,
> and Bolt tells her that Hokage is shit.



lol that's probably it.


----------



## Rima (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> But if both of them are better characters than Sakura, doesn't that mean...?



........


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

Gaiden


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Rai does anything ninja-related for the new generation happens?
> 
> Wtf was up with the WSJ OD translated before about SARADA graduating too?



WSJ previews are just Shueisha workers making hype guesses to tease next weeks chapter, they've been known to be complete horse-shit for at least a decade, probably longer.

Me, I learned this with the infamous Sasuke vs Deidara fight previews. "next week, the thrilling conclusion" for like 6 weeks in a row 

Anyway chapter sounds interesting, curious how Kabuto looks now.


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

Sakura is seen pregnant?


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

No birth flashback...then how do you Sakura's the mother?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Naruto got a fullblown messiah complex confirmed.
> 
> Hell, he would go to extreme lengths to make sure even the devil himself is redeemed.
> 
> ...



Given the fact that this page describes how Naruto feels about him, mind you this is before he summoned Madara, the Edos, before all of that stuff. 
*Spoiler*: __ 









Now Naruto's letting him run an orphanage in the village. 

Yep. Naruto doesn't give a darn. 





Hussain said:


> Actually Oro said he is not doing anything suspicious.



Yeeeeeaaaaaahhhh, Naruto knows what's going on and yet he let it slide.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Uchiha family is having dinner.



so its a new pic with salad older?  better than nothing :ignoramus


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> But if both of them are better characters than Sakura, doesn't that mean...?



Well, when Kishi does decide to focus on a character he tries to make things "interesting" and then...


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Uchiha family is having dinner.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Uchiha family is having dinner.





 my loves having dinner together


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

Does it explain why Sakura faints a lot?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke eating tomatoes ?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Uchiha family is having dinner.


----------



## Zef (Jul 1, 2015)

Rima said:


> ........


IKR?
Himawari barely has a character yet it's better then Sakura?


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Given the fact that this page describes how Naruto feels about him, mind you this is before he summoned Madara, the Edos, before all of that stuff.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



His about face is explained by his conflict with Nagato aka Dark Jesus. After that he became obsessed with preventing further conflict.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 1, 2015)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> I am legitimately surprised that so many people actually thought there was a chance Sakura wasn't the mother. I mean, it's been fun as all hell watching the aftermath of Kishi's trolling unfold on various forums, but it was all just fun and games in my mind.
> 
> Fuck. Talk about a disappointment for those guys who seriously thought this would end any other way.


we tried to warn them. 

now i wonder where a certain someone is?


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Uchiha family is having dinner.


----------



## cider1012 (Jul 1, 2015)

who preparing the dinner? papa??????


----------



## Bellville (Jul 1, 2015)

Shoken said:


> Sakura is seen pregnant?



Flashback continuation of the mission declaration scene from chapter 5(?) where Sasuke says his goodbyes to a pregnant Sakura and they've already named the fetus Salad.



That was the only scene where it looked like Sakura was pregnant thus far.

Although this wouldn't explain Naruto believing that Karin was the mom so readily since he was in that same damn room with Sasuke and a pregnant Sakura.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Uchiha family is having dinner.



Breakfast with Uzumakis
Dinner with Uchihas.

Hmmmm nice complimentary covers


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchiha family is having dinner.?

WHERE? they has no HOUSE.


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jul 1, 2015)

Rima said:


> Still irrelevant.
> 
> like mother like daughter.



 

Hinata is love, Hinata is life 

Himawari, though, I had forgotten about her up until the second Boruto movie leaks...


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Zef said:


> IKR?
> Himawari barely has a character yet it's better then Sakura?


Sarada needed two chapters to have more depth than Sakura as a character and you question her stability


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

sasuke rly give their child's code to karin? why???


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Flashback continuation of the mission declaration scene from chapter 5(?) where Sasuke says his goodbyes to a pregnant Sakura and they've already named the fetus Salad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then why did Naruto believe that Karin was the mother.  Sakura was faking pregnant?


----------



## Bellville (Jul 1, 2015)

No explanation on the umbilical cord madness? Peace out yall.


----------



## ThatBastard (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai,  is Sakura in between Sarada and Sasuke or is it Sarada  between the both of them?


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> The scenario might be exacly this, Sakura went in labor mode and Karin was the one who did it as a medical ninja... she might have gifted the cord to her.



Sakura rustles some of Karin's jimmies in the process.


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

So Karin stole Sarada's umbilical cord...??
And Sakura...I guess stole her picture of team taka as revenge...then. LMao.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 1, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Flashback continuation of the mission declaration scene from chapter 5(?) where Sasuke says his goodbyes to a pregnant Sakura and they've already named the fetus Salad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarada was born before Naruto became the Hokage by the time of that flashback. Otherwise she would be younger than Himawari.


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

Is Kabuto really Mitsuki's dad?
lol


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

jimbutts said:


> So Karin stole Sarada's umbilical cord...??
> And Sakura...I guess stole her picture of team taka as revenge...then. LMao.



what if she gave karin the cord and karin gave her the pic?


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

but...... evil said that karin was there when sakura giving a birth. rai said that there is no flashback.


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchiha family *fanboys*


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Karin tells Suigetsu that Sakura is the mother.


----------



## cider1012 (Jul 1, 2015)

I just care about the dinner...who is the cooker?  o(*≧▽≦)ツ┏━┓


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ino is in the chapter.


Finally a real woman


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

Why does not Rai put the link so everyone can see it for themselves anyway?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ino is in the chapter.


Oh that's nice


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ino is in the chapter.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

Howdy, Rai, do we get any loving interaction with Sasuke and Sakura that will get people to shut up about Sasuke being cold/loveless/etc?


----------



## Snashe (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> His about face is explained by his conflict with *Nagato aka Dark Jesus*. After that he became obsessed with preventing further conflict.



Dark Jesus? Who calls him that?!? Nagato was a good man


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> No birth flashback...then how do you Sakura's the mother?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Flashback continuation of the mission declaration scene from chapter 5(?) where Sasuke says his goodbyes to a pregnant Sakura and they've already named the fetus Salad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



90% of Gaiden no longer makes sense if Kishimoto backpedals.

Can't say it wasn't expected though.

SS ships already cried their hearts out for 10 weeks, that's more than enough compensation for a waste of time.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Snashe said:


> Dark Jesus? Who calls him that?!? Nagato was a good man



I mean he was. His method of peace was through the concept of M.A.D. Sure, he became a good man, but as Pain he was Dark Jesus.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Thread is moving way too fast and with posts being deleted it's hard to see who says what. 

So if there's no graduation and headbands, I wonder why Boruto and Sarada even talk. Sure she mentions she wants to be Hokage but more than that? I don't know.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

> Sakura being bio mom yet Karin has the umbilical cord
> not telling Sarada shit


----------



## Venom Snake (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai are the movie villains or anything related to the Kaguya threat hinted at?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Snashe said:


> Dark Jesus? Who calls him that?!? Nagato was a good man



Because his method of peace was WAY more violent than Naruto's. Though I agree with Nagato in that M.A.D is the best deterrent to war.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

INO as well.....its keeps getting better


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 1, 2015)

So, Sarada doing the Sakura move _was_ significant!


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jul 1, 2015)

Ino! 

What about Hinata?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> >Sakura being bio mom
> > not telling Sarada shit



Kishi pulled "she faints ever since she was a little" out of his ass for this to work.


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if she gave karin the cord and karin gave her the pic?



Why though? Why would anyone do that... Karin is an Okay character but this is..??? Wha t??? Hiding the picture?


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sakura gives Sasuke a bento with Uchiha crest.



I need this chapter


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> she might have gifted the cord to her.


This makes no sense


----------



## Rima (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sakura gives Sasuke a bento with Uchiha crest.



Aww. I'm loving this.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> Because his method of peace was WAY more violent than Naruto's. Though I agree with Nagato in that M.A.D is the best deterrent to war.



I wouldn't say the best, because all it takes is one lunatic who believes in himself, and doesn't fear the nuke. Or some gungho dude accidentally hitting the big red button. Or, you know, religious terrorism.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sakura gives Sasuke a bento with Uchiha crest.



do they do anything else?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sakura gives Sasuke a bento with Uchiha crest.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sakura gives Sasuke a bento with Uchiha crest.



very useful information


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Kishi pulled "she faints ever since she was a little" out of his ass for this to work.



no but even before this she avoided Sarada's questions.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> >Sakura being bio mom
> > not telling Sarada shit





10 chapters of wasting time, just like I said from the first chapter's red herring

I'll repeat

Anything that is revealed on first chapter of a series is not going to be the ending plot twist.  That always happens at the ending, or in the middle at least.  Because the Karin picture showed up in the first chapter, that alone should tell you it's just a red herring.

So tell me,  *What was achieved this series?*


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 1, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> That is pretty damn sick. Kishi has issues when it comes to this shit. He has Naruto call Obito (a guy who's killed thousands) the coolest guy. *He lets Sasuke off without so much as a scratch on the wrist.* The p*d*p**** Orochimaru is just walking around casually. And a guy who literally helped start the 4th ninja war is running an orphanage.
> 
> What the ever loving fuck Kishi?



Sasuke lost his whole arm, let along wrist.

Jokes aside though it's indeed fucked up, though not exactly new. For goodness sakes an entire division was wiped out when he summoned Madara, and half of the Shinobi alliance's blood is on his hands. Him and Oro doing there own thing is just... mind boggling.



Gunners said:


> I mean I can understand why Orochimaru hasn't be rounded up. It's likely that he is in a country outside of Naruto's jurisdiction. That's something that could show the limitation of Naruto being a leader within a system.
> 
> What I don't get is Kabuto running an orphanage. Like, his background check rings every bell on the Christmas tree.



When has jurisdiction ever been an issue in Naruto? Are you forgetting that Jiraiya straight up invaded a sovereign nation and attacked it's leader?

Never stopped Konoha from pursuing and dealing with Oro and Akatsuki in the past, unless Naruto is somehow more ineffectual than his predecessors.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> I mean he was. His method of peace was through the concept of M.A.D. Sure, he became a good man, but as Pain he was Dark Jesus.



Oddly enough I agree more with Nagato than Naruto. Just look at the real world; the only thing that kept the U.S.S.R and the United States from going to war was M.A.D. Love and compassion are nice but you need a deterrent to truly keep the peace. Though that's just what I believe.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jul 1, 2015)

Of course we get no hints or tease.

Uchiha family drama takes precedence over all things in Kishimoto land.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

So, Naruto is so incredibly dumb that he didn't know Sakura was pregnant...


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> Oddly enough I agree more with Nagato than Naruto. Just look at the real world; the only thing that kept the U.S.S.R and the United States from going to war was M.A.D. Love and compassion are nice but you need a deterrent to truly keep the peace. Though that's just what I believe.



Whether not I personally agree with Nagato, or Naruto, I will say that Nagato's vision of peace was certainly more realistic, and in-line with human nature. Naruto's version requires humanity to be inherently good.


----------



## Sora (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> So, Naruto is so incredibly dumb that he didn't know Sakura was pregnant...



he didn't know Kurenai was pregnant either
oh Naruto..... 
never change


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jul 1, 2015)

Orochimaru and Madara were the only true villians in this manga.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> I wouldn't say the best, because all it takes is one lunatic who believes in himself, and doesn't fear the nuke. Or some gungho dude accidentally hitting the big red button. Or, you know, religious terrorism.



True but the only thing that kept the United States and the U.S.S.R from blowing the shit out of the world was the idea that everything will die. But, yes if you get one person who isn't afraid to press the big red button then you have a problem. But I think you get my point.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Sasuke lost his whole arm, let along wrist.
> 
> Jokes aside though it's indeed fucked up, though not exactly new. For goodness sakes an entire division was wiped out when he summoned Madara, and half of the Shinobi alliance's blood is on his hands. Him and Oro doing there own thing is just... mind boggling.
> 
> ...



Jiraiya basically pulled a Solid Snake during that mission. 

Naruto might be the messiah in the Narutoverse but he needs to start giving these guys some penalties. Kabuto better have done some time in Konoha's jail cells before they even thought about granting him a license to work at that orphanage.


----------



## Rai (Jul 1, 2015)

Ohhh, there is funny moment of Sakura and Sasuke that I won't spoil.

The spoilers are not in order.

That is all.


----------



## Arisu (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai do we get to know where Sarada was born and why she wears glasses?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

So, no hug or kiss, right?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sora said:


> he didn't know Kurenai was pregnant either
> oh Naruto.....
> never change



And he didn't remember that Sarada had never met her father.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Revolution said:


> 10 chapters of wasting time, just like I said from the first chapter's red herring
> 
> I'll repeat
> 
> ...



Well...Salad did realize the importance of bonds going beyond blood alone. Even if Sakura is her biological mom, Salad does not care about the "blood" part as the most important thing and acknowledged that she loves her mom for what she is and not due to the blood connection.

Sakura being her biological mom nevertheless was more to save Sasuke's character from being not just a deadbeat but also an adulterer.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ohhh, there is funny moment of Sakura and Sasuke that I won't spoil.
> 
> The spoilers are not in order.
> 
> That is all.



Funny in a good or bad way?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

That's surprising. I expected at least a kiss or something.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 1, 2015)

So... Sasuke almost killed Salad and didn't even recognize her. LOL.
But it is all ok in the end cause they finally took a family picture after 15 years.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ohhh, there is funny moment of Sakura and Sasuke that I won't spoil.
> 
> The spoilers are not in order.
> 
> That is all.


Spoil it, now!


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Funny in a good or bad way?



Depends on which fandom.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ohhh, there is funny moment of Sakura and Sasuke that I won't spoil.
> 
> The spoilers are not in order.
> 
> That is all.



Thank you Rai


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

The Finger Poke of Doom is basically the Jedi Mind Trick. 

Quite ironic considering both references used. One makes the other person believe what you're telling them, the other straight up ruined an entire business.


----------



## Rima (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ohhh, there is funny moment of Sakura and Sasuke that I won't spoil.



Lol, looking forward to it.


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai you're killing me


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Spoil it, now!



Involves plans for a second child.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Bentos for finail villian? This movie prologue.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm ASS and I've been trying to warn the other ASS about the super obvious red herring since minutes after the test chapter came out. Goddamn it people, complain about the pairing for the right reasons, not for what's obviously Kishimoto trolling you for lulz. =_=

I mean, this is Naruto we're talking about, not Pandora Hearts or Tower of  God or Kubera.  (read Those to see true masters of trolling at work)


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ohhh, there is funny moment of Sakura and Sasuke that I won't spoil.
> 
> The spoilers are not in order.
> 
> That is all.



How dare you to spoil us that and not tell everything. 
Anyway


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ohhh, there is funny moment of Sakura and Sasuke that I won't spoil.
> 
> The spoilers are not in order.
> 
> That is all.





can we have a hint....maybe one word


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well...Salad did realize the importance of bonds going beyond blood alone. Even if Sakura is her biological mom, Salad does not care about the "blood" part as the most important thing and acknowledged that she loves her mom for what she is and not due to the blood connection.
> 
> Sakura being her biological mom nevertheless was *more to save Sasuke's character from being not just a deadbeat but also an adulterer.*


----------



## Cord (Jul 1, 2015)

Really guys, don't you just want to wait for the chapter itself for the rest, instead of having everything spoiled?


----------



## Rima (Jul 1, 2015)

mckagan said:


> Thank you Rai



Yes, thanks Rai.


----------



## Onni (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchiha Gaiden would have been more enjoyable if it wasn't so short.  A normal length chapter for the final one is lame as well.  Also no Hinata or Himawari?  How the hell does Naruto's wife and daughter not show up a single time?  I doubt they'll get much focus in the movie either.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Really guys, don't you just want to wait for the chapter for the rest instead of having everything spoiled?



All spoils and no surprises make for a happy fandom.  
All spoils and no surprises make for a happy fandom. 
All spoils and no surprises make for a happy fandom. 
All spoils and no surprises make for a happy fandom. 
All spoils and no surprises make for a happy fandom. 
All spoils and no surprises make for a happy fandom. 
All spoils and no surprises make for a happy fandom. 
All spoils and no surprises make for a happy fandom. 
All spoils and no surprises make for a happy fandom.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

Seriously can Sarada be adopted by some other family that doesn't make her abusive situation seem NORMAL??


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks Rai. At least you didn't put everything in a code that we needed a wand and a key to figure out.


----------



## Zef (Jul 1, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Really guys, don't you just want to wait for the chapter itself for the rest, instead of having everything spoiled?



Thank you.


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ohhh, there is funny moment of Sakura and Sasuke that I won't spoil.
> 
> The spoilers are not in order.
> 
> That is all.



WWhaaa?? You're gonna leave me like this?


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

So what about that dialogue between Shin and Sakura about genetics? What's the meaning of that?


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Really guys, don't you just want to wait for the chapter itself for the rest, instead of having everything spoiled?



okay then


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 1, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Really guys, don't you just want to wait for the chapter itself for the rest, instead of having everything spoiled?


This is Telegrams, Cordelia. Of course we wish to have all spoilers. 

Thank you, Rai. Can't for movie stuff too.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Really guys, don't you just want to wait for the chapter itself for the rest, instead of having everything spoiled?



People just can't control themselves. 

You did not check the spoilers at all?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Seriously can Sarada be adopted by some other family that doesn't make her abusive situation seem NORMAL??



:letgo :letgoryu


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Really guys, don't you just want to wait for the chapter itself for the rest, instead of having everything spoiled?



I love spoilers. It's no use waiting.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Seriously can Sarada be adopted by some other family that doesn't make her abusive situation seem NORMAL??


----------



## Hexa (Jul 1, 2015)

From what Evil said, I'm guessing the parentage kerfuffle informed Sarada's new nindo: she wants to become Hokage to make everyone her family or something.

Still, I think the real dysfunction in the Uchiha family is that Sasuke values trying to protect the world from interdimensional bunny gods more than spending time with his family.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you, Rai! You are our main hero for this week!


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

Onni said:


> Uchiha Gaiden would have been more enjoyable if it wasn't so short.  A normal length chapter for the final one is lame as well.  Also no Hinata or Himawari?  How the hell does Naruto's wife and daughter not show up a single time?  I doubt they'll get much focus in the movie either.



There was nothing enjoyable about this. Well at least we know the Uchiha name won't die out with Sarada thanks to mini shins.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

So Sasuke hugs her to? 



> Sasuke hugs Sarada then pokes her forehead.



Aw


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> So what about that dialogue between Shin and Sakura about genetics? What's the meaning of that?



bunch of hot bullshit. but maybe it applies to some degree to shin. they were nice to his clones and didn't wipe them out .


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Really guys, don't you just want to wait for the chapter itself for the rest, instead of having everything spoiled?



at least half of the memebre here were spoiled for 100s of chapters.... what makes this one any different?


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

But Evil Said that Sakura and Karin were both there when Sarada was born
But Rai says Sakura is not shown giving birth?

Which one is real.....? Was Evil lying?


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes, thank you Rai!  now I can sleep


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jul 1, 2015)

Onni said:


> Uchiha Gaiden would have been more enjoyable if it wasn't so short.  A normal length chapter for the final one is lame as well.  Also no Hinata or Himawari?  How the hell does Naruto's wife and daughter not show up a single time?  I doubt they'll get much focus in the movie either.



Honestly, I'm pissed at the lack of Himawari. I had gotten to the the point where I even forgotten Naruto even had a daughter up until the movie spoilers. Kishi please...


All the SS/SSS moments though this last chapter  Pretty happy


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2015)

Can you even read moon Rai


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Hexa said:


> From what Evil said, I'm guessing the parentage kerfuffle informed Sarada's new nindo: she wants to become Hokage to make everyone her family or something.
> 
> Still, I think the real dysfunction in the Uchiha family is that Sasuke values trying to protect the world from interdimensional bunny gods more than spending time with his family.



Well, it's not like it's uncommon in the real world for soldiers on deployment to be on deployment because they believe they're fighting for a just cause, and not being able to spend time with family is a sacrifice they make.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2015)

Hexa said:


> Still, I think the real dysfunction in the Uchiha family is that Sasuke values trying to protect the world from interdimensional bunny gods more than spending time with his family.



Especially since the gods are stronger than Kaguya and no one else can stop them


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

Hexa said:


> From what Evil said, I'm guessing the parentage kerfuffle informed Sarada's new nindo: she wants to become Hokage to make everyone her family or something.
> 
> Still, I think the real dysfunction in the Uchiha family is that Sasuke values trying to protect the world from interdimensional bunny gods more than spending time with his family.



the problem is he wasted all those years for NOTHING. 
he couldn't fine anything or come with any information whatsoever.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 1, 2015)

Hexa said:


> From what Evil said, I'm guessing the parentage kerfuffle informed Sarada's new nindo: she wants to become Hokage to make everyone her family or something.
> 
> Still, I think the real dysfunction in the Uchiha family is that Sasuke values trying to protect the world from interdimensional bunny gods more than spending time with his family.



Well, he values Naruto more than his family too, so


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


>



i'm serious. both Sasuke and Sakura are horrible with her. Sakura destroyed their house and flipped out on her, and Sasuke skipped out, tried to murder her, then wouldn't even answer her questions.


----------



## Zef (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> So what about that dialogue between Shin and Sakura about genetics? What's the meaning of that?



To shut down the notion that Sasuke would cheat in order to have powerful offspring. 

Sasuke doesn't care about that eugenics crap like Shin.


----------



## Snashe (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> I wouldn't say the best, because all it takes is one lunatic who believes in himself, and doesn't fear the nuke. Or some gungho dude accidentally hitting the big red button. Or, you know, religious terrorism.



Okay fine, I agree with most of what you're saying but remember that this guy was being manipulated. I don't even think he knew that it was never about the Sharingan (day Tobito revealed he was running things)...


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> i'm serious. both Sasuke and Sakura are horrible with her. Sakura destroyed their house and flipped out on her, and Sasuke skipped out, tried to murder her, then wouldn't even answer her questions.



it's what happens when your parents are super-powered war veterans. Remember Goku? He did some pretty abusive shit too. If for no other reason than because he's too powerful.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

Things I would like Rai to say if possible:

What happens to Shin Senior?

Why the lack of a SS picture?

Lack of Sarada's birth certificate?

What happens with the other Juubimon creature that was around in chapter 5?

No ties whatsoever at the end that acts as a bridge to Boruto's movie?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm a little disappointed Chouchou didn't offer Sasuke some chips again. It would've been really amusing to see him accept it this time.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Sauske hugs Sarada as well???


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Funny how Boruto/Ino made this chapter unique.

Thats sad mane.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Hexa said:


> From what Evil said, I'm guessing the parentage kerfuffle informed Sarada's new nindo: she wants to become Hokage to make everyone her family or something.
> 
> Still, I think the real dysfunction in the Uchiha family is that Sasuke values trying to protect the world from interdimensional bunny gods more than spending time with his family.



Pretty much my entire point about this pairing. 

I knew Sasuke was mentally fucked up but that? Nah, that's just not right. He has a phone, he communicates with Naruto, it's not making any sense. Even if he's on a mission, it just makes no sense. No communication for years and them keeping their daughter in the dark like this. It's not as if children in this series don't deal with dangerous things as it is. Naruto was hated as a child being called the "Kyuubi", Sasuke had the massacre, it's just not right.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Jul 1, 2015)

Does Orochimaru appear?


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

Ohhh, there is funny moment of Sakura and Sasuke that I won't spoil.

probably the house or pun ch sasuke who tried to kill sarada, i assume?


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jul 1, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Things I would like Rai to say if possible:
> 
> What happens to Shin Senior?
> 
> ...



Rai only has the raws; you have to wait until the chapter is translated to get your answers.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 1, 2015)

I suppose Rai would have mentioned it if it had happened, but I was expecting Sasuke to take a real family photo at the end of this Gaiden.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Did Rai say Sasuke hugs Sarada or was that someone else?


----------



## Zef (Jul 1, 2015)

Inb4 someone says Sasuke hugging his daughter is OOC.


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

Last chapter is awesome.


----------



## Burnquist (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Did Rai say Sasuke hugs Sarada or was that someone else?



He said so. 
Check spoiler thread.


----------



## Itza (Jul 1, 2015)

Who have all  the spoilers Rai?

SasuSaku party ;3


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hexa said:


> From what Evil said, I'm guessing the parentage kerfuffle informed Sarada's new nindo: she wants to become Hokage to make everyone her family or something.
> 
> Still, I think the real dysfunction in the Uchiha family is that Sasuke values trying to protect the world from interdimensional bunny gods more than spending time with his family.



You can draw a comparison to Sasuke's actions and Itachi's actions. Itachi did what he felt was best for both the village and his brother. Sasuke is doing what HE feels is best for the village and family. Both men wanted to keep their families safe (in Itachi's case he obviously had to kill his family but wanted to keep the last bit of his family alive and safe) but they both go about keeping them safe in the wrong way. 

PS I'm going to start using the word 'kerfuffle' now thanks to you.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> Both men wanted to keep their families safe (in Itachi's case he obviously had to kill his family but wanted to keep the last bit of his family alive and safe)



Is it just me, or does anyone else find this funny?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Forgiveness is perfectly fine, hell, even admirable. Depends on your political point of view, and which you prefer, as Justice is by definition, the suspension of mercy. That said, Kishi's version of forgiveness is completely impractical, due to the fact that any dishonest sociopath could have abused the forgiveness to get away with anything. It doesn't give the bad people an opportunity to redeem, instead they're outright redeemed.





Seto Kaiba said:


> Kishimoto never heeds that line in the sand, where I've seen other authors of this genre at least have some sense of it.



^This

I've said it before, and I'll say it again


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Burnquist said:


> He said so.
> Check spoiler thread.



My poor heart


----------



## Rai (Jul 1, 2015)

I think Evil's spoilers are legit minus the who was the mother thing.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jul 1, 2015)

Well this is ending exactly as I figured it would.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I think Evil's spoilers are legit minus the who was the mother thing.



I don;t think evil ever did say Karin was the mom


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2015)

Gomu Ningen said:


> Well this is ending exactly as I figured it would.



 Because it was predictable as hell.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

Nagato Sennin said:


> I don;t think evil ever did say Karin was the mom



She didn't. She gave a bunch of different spoilers, none of which gave any clear definition of who the biological mother was. She toyed with the idea of it being both of them.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Completely pathetic huh? Them pokes





we love those pokes between uchihas


----------



## Mizura (Jul 1, 2015)

Nagato Sennin said:


> I don;t think evil ever did say Karin was the mom


Yeah, Evil said that it's customary for the mother in Japan to keep the umbilical cord. Which is true. Never said it was the case here though.


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm a sasusaku shipper. but I'm rly sad that my poor sakura has been thought this....
I hate kishimoto so much because if he rly consider that woman is also human, has nature desire,
how can he put sakura on this shit? 

I would be fucking glad if sakura cheated on him.... I ship sasusaku bc my sakura Loves him.
It can't be helped. there is no choice.

sakura looks happy bc she giving a birth and raise her child, love sarada so much....
but when I look at her it's make me cry. she just only waiting sasuke for her life,
it's so harsh for her.... sometime I even hope there is someone who kidnapped sakura and force to live another life.
but it's sakura. it rly can't be helped.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke's poke is literally a parallel to Naruto's TNJ.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Zef said:


> To shut down the notion that Sasuke would cheat in order to have powerful offspring.


Would "cheat"? Doesn't make any sense. Not even funny as a joke


----------



## Snashe (Jul 1, 2015)

Zef said:


> To shut down *the notion that Sasuke would cheat in order to have powerful offspring.*
> 
> Sasuke doesn't care about that eugenics crap like Shin.



Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if that is the reason why Sasuke decided to have a child with an UZUMAKI. Sasuke has always been Naruto's goal, and power has always been Sasuke's.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jul 1, 2015)

Telegrams might be hectic tomorrow we will see. Still it's good to have the book closed on this nonsense. 

Now we just talk about godly rinnegan movie feats in the near future should be refreshing.


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

what are you talking about? legit minus?
is that mean karin is real mother?


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

The question now is, who is Karin's child?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

Nothing really to laugh about.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Karin is mom xD.

Mitsuki seems more like an Kabuto/Oro lid than a Karin child.


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jul 1, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> I'm a sasusaku shipper. but I'm rly sad that my poor sakura has been thought this....
> I hate kishimoto so much because if he rly consider that woman is also human, has nature desire,
> how can he put sakura on this shit?
> 
> ...



Are you serious?


----------



## Zef (Jul 1, 2015)

jemmathepintobean said:


> Are you serious?



Pretty sure it's a troll.


----------



## cider1012 (Jul 1, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> what are you talking about? legit minus?
> is that mean karin is real mother?


IMPOSSIBLE!!!!


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

The fans who simply don't give a shit are going to have one very entertaining week.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Shoutout to the SasuSaku fans who are actually feeling for Sarada in this, I give you real fans props, because let's just sum it up: 

Sarada said her life was hell based on this crap. 

Regardless whether you think Sasuke had a good reason (and he didn't lol), regardless whether Sakura's the mom, the fact is that Sarada's been hurting for years because of this. If anyone thinks it's ok that a 12 year old girl has been in pain this long, if anyone thinks that's ok because they love a pairing then hell, that just proves where your feelings lie.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

They sure can debate on scraps 

At least Sarada is happy. She deserves a bit of it for her one day marathon of emotion.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jul 1, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> The fans who simply don't give a shit are going to have one very entertaining week.



True but everything being spoiled here might dampen the effects a tad bit. Still i know some level of shitstorm should be coming. It always does.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

Do I have Alzheimer's or have posts been deleted?


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 1, 2015)

What did I miss? last time i was on this thread there was only like 10 pages. I see so much salt. lawd


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Regardless whether you think Sasuke had a good reason (and he didn't lol), regardless whether Sakura's the mom, the fact is that Sarada's been hurting for years because of this. If anyone thinks it's ok that a 12 year old girl has been in pain this long, if anyone thinks that's ok because they love a pairing then hell, that just proves where your feelings lie.



Please cut this morality bullshit. who gives a fuck, we are not fucking priests. Let's talk about plot holes and inconsistencies.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Shoutout to the SasuSaku fans who are actually feeling for Sarada in this, I give you real fans props, because let's just sum it up:
> 
> Sarada said her life was hell based on this crap.
> 
> Regardless whether you think Sasuke had a good reason (and he didn't lol), regardless whether Sakura's the mom, the fact is that Sarada's been hurting for years because of this. If anyone thinks it's ok that a 12 year old girl has been in pain this long, if anyone thinks that's ok because they love a pairing then hell, that just proves where your feelings lie.






Compared to what other kids went through, including her father, it makes Sarada sound like a spoiled piece of shit, waaaah, Daddy isnt home, he's out protecting the world, waah. Sakura raised her well, stop over dramatizing her "pain" 

Anyway i predict a happy ending for the Uchiha fam lol

Edit:

wait how did i end up quoting INdra, when i quoted Kyuubi Naruto ? lol


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

Mods are deleting shitty haters posts xD


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Shoutout to the SasuSaku fans who are actually feeling for Sarada in this, I give you real fans props, because let's just sum it up:
> 
> Sarada said her life was hell based on this crap.
> 
> Regardless whether you think Sasuke had a good reason (and he didn't lol), regardless whether Sakura's the mom, the fact is that Sarada's been hurting for years because of this. If anyone thinks it's ok that a 12 year old girl has been in pain this long, if anyone thinks that's ok because they love a pairing then hell, that just proves where your feelings lie.





coming from a butthurt anti, that's pretty understandable.

i feel ya bro.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 1, 2015)

This is the last canon naruto chapter and it’s all about SS family..

Just let that sink in..


----------



## Sora (Jul 1, 2015)

I feel like there is going to be a lot of unanswered questions.
Kishi should have added an extra chapter damn it


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> Please cut this morality bullshit. who gives a fuck, we are not fucking priests. Let's talk about plot holes and inconsistencies.




_
Are you questioning "who gives a fuck" in regards to Sarada and/or her feelings in this SasuSaku debacle? Isn't that why people are all excited and upset right now?_​


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Sora said:


> I feel like there is going to be a lot of unanswered questions.
> Kishi should have added an extra chapter damn it



Make Karin the Mom

all questions are answered


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

I think the best way to describe some of the batshit insane theories and grasping some people employed to make Karin the mother is this:


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sora said:


> I feel like there is going to be a lot of unanswered questions.
> Kishi should have added an extra chapter damn it



That might be up to WSJ not Kishi. I could be very wrong though.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 1, 2015)

I haven't gotten much time, but I have a time for .


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Are you questioning "who gives a fuck" in regards to Sarada and her feelings in this SasuSaku debacle? Isn't that why people are all excited and upset right now?



If Sakura is the bio Mom this Gaiden is full of inconsistencies and you are talking about that bullshit? Who gives a fuck.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2015)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> This is the last canon naruto chapter and it?s all about SS family..
> 
> Just let that sink in..


It couldn't have ended on a worse note.


----------



## Sora (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> Make Karin the Mom
> 
> all questions are answered



that would just add more questions


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Sora said:


> that would just add more questions



NO

everything would make sense


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 1, 2015)

Page 46 has given me deja vu and I don't know why.


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jul 1, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Compared to what other kids went through, including her father, it makes Sarada sound like a spoiled piece of shit, waaaah, Daddy isnt home, he's out protecting the world, waah.



Umm no, that's an unfair comparison. Sarada doesn't know what her dad/Naruto/Gaara and others had been through in the past. None of the Gaiden generation know anything about their parents past 

And Sarada doesn't know about her father being on a mission; she assumed that Sasuke abandon her and her mother, and had an affair with another women. 

Same with Bolt; I don't think he knows about the hardships Naruto has been through so you can't blame to spend more time with his dad. This is a new generation with new problems. Kishi made Sasuke/Naruto like this because this is how he feels towards his own children. Kishi missed his own honeymoon and parts of his children's life, so he's expressing this towards Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

Do you think this makes sarada look bad when now it's confirmed there was nothing to it? Sarada = chouchou shared the same story, so much for being MC.

Now for the real story, come forth boruto


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Kasumi said:


> Full of incosistencies? This is Kishi, what did you expect?



I expect Karin to be the Mom, it wasn't hard. It was there


----------



## Mizura (Jul 1, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Compared to what other kids went through, including her father, it makes Sarada sound like a spoiled piece of shit, waaaah, Daddy isnt home, he's out protecting the world, waah. Sakura raised her well, stop over dramatizing her "pain"
> 
> Anyway i predict a happy ending for the Uchiha fam lol


What. She was well-behaved for the most part, asked a legitimate question, and got treated instead to drama like her mother destroying the house, a fishy hidden photo and evidence that doesn't stack up regarding her origins, oh and her father nearly killed her. Up till then she wasn't asking for much, just a hug from her father and reassurance regarding her mother. When she found out that she may have been lied to, she threw a fit that she got over in what... under an hour?

Other kids including her father had it worse, but it's not like she tried to kill her best friend or destroy her village. She just wanted some honest answers. Blame the adults for being morons who don't communicate.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> If Sakura is the bio Mom this Gaiden is full of inconsistencies and you are talking about that bullshit? Who gives a fuck.



The same applies if Karin is the mom. There are going to be inconsistencies either way. Sakura being the mom however does the least damage to Sasuke, Sakura and Karin's development.  And before you say it; I don't ship SS I just think that Sakura being the mother is best for the characters I listed above.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> If Sakura is the bio Mom this Gaiden is full of inconsistencies and you are talking about that bullshit? Who gives a fuck.



There's plot holes and inconsistencies on both sides. With Sakura being the mom that doesn't change that, if anything it opens up more questions and stupidity. 

But you know how this forum works. People don't care about stuff like that, they only care about how they feel in regards to characters, their own likes and dislikes. I mean look at this thread. You know these people don't care about plot holes and Sasuke being away from his family. 

Come on now.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> I expect Karin to be the Mom, it wasn't hard. It was there



It was a red herring. That's how they work; they're meant to mislead.


----------



## Kazhmiran (Jul 1, 2015)

jimbutts said:


> But Evil Said that Sakura and Karin were both there when Sarada was born
> But Rai says Sakura is not shown giving birth?
> 
> Which one is real.....? Was Evil lying?



good question !!


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

N120 said:


> Do you think this makes sarada look bad when now it's confirmed there was nothing to it? Sarada = chouchou shared the same story, so much for being MC.



Certainly not. She had legitimate questions. Sasuke was never home. Sarada had similar glasses to Karin. Sakura wouldn't tell her anything nor would Shizune. There weren't any records of her birth in Konoha. 

She had the right to ask questions and dig for the truth.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 1, 2015)

jemmathepintobean said:


> Umm no, that's an unfair comparison. Sarada doesn't know what her dad/Naruto/Gaara and others had been through in the past. None of the Gaiden generation know anything about their parents past
> 
> And Sarada doesn't know about her father being on a mission; she assumed that Sasuke abandon her and her mother, and had an affair with another women.
> 
> Same with Bolt; I don't think he knows about the hardships Naruto has been through so you can't blame to spend more time with his dad. This is a new generation with new problems. Kishi made Sasuke/Naruto like this because this is how he feels towards his own children. Kishi missed his own honeymoon and parts of his children's life, so he's expressing this towards Naruto and Sasuke.





what does her not knowing about their past have anything to do with what i said ? lol. Sakura straight out told her her father was on a mission an he would be back, again, the only thing Sarada had to be sad about was her missing her Papi, which isnt nearly as bad as some of you guys were trying to make it out to be, as most of the kids in Naruto, much less the real world, grow up without any parents, an have it a million times worse than she does.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 1, 2015)

N120 said:


> Do you think this makes sarada look bad when now it's confirmed there was nothing to it? Sarada = chouchou shared the same story, so much for being MC.
> 
> Now for the real story, come forth boruto



THe chapter will end with.

Salad: Bolt I am going to become hokage.

Bolt:  That's great darling but why are you annoucing it to me and why should I care? I think Hokage is shit. Now buzz off and never utter that title infront of me again.


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 1, 2015)

the SSS family moments!!!<33 Prepare for a shitload of fan arts.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Zef said:


> Keep it up Za Fuuru. More stupidity to add in my sig


I can't even see signs, I deactivated them. Try again



BigBadBruin343 said:


> The same applies if Karin is the mom. There are going to be inconsistencies either way.



if Karin is the Mom there would be no inconsistencies. If you don't think so just list them


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

Bolt is an idiot.


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Certainly not. She had legitimate questions. Sasuke was never home. Sarada had similar glasses to Karin. Sakura wouldn't tell her anything nor would Shizune. There weren't any records of her birth in Konoha.
> 
> She had the right to ask questions and dig for the truth.



Sasuke is still going to just leave by the look of things, Sakura still didn't tell her what's up,  it's what caused this mess in the first place.

Sure she was upset, rightly so, but those reasons still remain do they not.


----------



## Tokoya (Jul 1, 2015)

Can someone summarize all of Rai's spoilers for me please?


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> _
> Are you questioning "who gives a fuck" in regards to Sarada and her feelings in this SasuSaku debacle? Isn't that why people are all excited and upset right now?_​


But making her believe Karin was her mother made her feel shittier... She loves her mom and was concerned about Sakura's feelings as a result of Sasuke's absence. 
As an advocate for Sarada's happiness, shouldn't you be satisfied that despite Sasuke's absence in the PAST, Sarada is reassured seeing that her father does care for her and Sakura, that Sakura is her real mother, she can experience of what's it's like to have a family and finally her father's love? 

If Karin turned out to be her mother, Sarada would have been the one hurt the most from the situation.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes, yes, "12 years". It wasn't 12 years. Not that it matters, because you'll nitpick at everything. The thing is Kishi dun care. Itachi did worse and all in the name of... yeah, protect the village and protect Sasuke. It's the same as Sasuke, without murder involved.

Sasuke goes on his mission and never comes visit. Is it retarded? Yes. It's there so Sarada can question his character and Kishi can throw shade at mommy theories, but its also there to show that although time and distance exists, the love remains. it was the same with the mother clusterfuck, the bond is what truly matters, even if they're related. Much like Itachi x Sasuke, much like Team 7, much like... team Minato, the rain orphans, Dan x Tsunade, and so on and on. When it matters, bonds are forever and linked. It's the theme of the manga. It's been ten years, get on with the times.

Just like Naruto isn't a bad father just because he works hard in protecting the village. It was his dream, not having a family, and its his responsability, he's the ninja president. Claims that he should drop the thing to attend to his family are a gross misunderstanding of his character. And is it retarded that Bolt is offended even though Naruto has clones to play with him and he comes home every night? Yes, yes it is. But it's there to show that circunstances don't matter either and that kids will always want their parents.

Kids will always want time with their parents and parents will always be saddled with responsability. But go on, bash Sasuke for being a "bad father for being away 12 years" because he was away while Naruto manages to be a "bad father who shouldn't exist" and he was there all the time. Naruto has done it again, "beat" Sasuke.

You people nitpick too much. One thing is to acknowledge the flaws in these plots. The others is to hide your character hate and bias under the guise of 'criticism', as a desperate attempt at making it sound valid when its just butthurt diahrrea after not getting what you wanted.


----------



## dislike (Jul 1, 2015)

inb4 someone says sakura packing sasuke a meal means she have no self worth


----------



## Knowna (Jul 1, 2015)

Tokoya said:


> Can someone summarize all of Rai's spoilers for me please?



They're in the spoiler thread


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 1, 2015)

Mizura said:


> What. She was well-behaved for the most part, asked a legitimate question, and got treated instead to drama like her mother destroying the house, a fishy hidden photo and evidence that doesn't stack up regarding her origins, oh and her father nearly killed her. Up till then she wasn't asking for much, just a hug from her father and reassurance regarding her mother. When she found out that she may have been lied to, she threw a fit that she got over in what... under an hour?
> 
> Other kids including her father had it worse, but it's not like she tried to kill her best friend or destroy her village. She just wanted some honest answers. Blame the adults for being morons who don't communicate.



I was using a extreme, because Kyuubi Naruto tried to make it seem like Sarada was suffering this great ordeal, an im like, calm down, she has daddy issues, less not blow this out of proportion lol


----------



## Rii (Jul 1, 2015)

So Sasuke can come back home, have dinner, take a photo if he wants, then why didn't he  do that before? I mean, he's been away from his family for so long whithout reason?


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

N120 said:


> Sasuke is still going to just leave by the look of things, Sakura still didn't tell her it's what caused this mess.
> 
> Sure she was upset but those reasons still remain do they not.



No they don't. All Sarada wanted was to meet her dad. She's gotten to do that and she clearly comes to a good understanding of why he has to leave as they depart on very good terms according to Rai. 

Sakura doesn't need to tell her anything anymore. She's already found out everything by asking questions and digging for the truth throughout this Gaiden.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> It was a red herring. That's how they work; they're meant to mislead.



you can't make a red herring and justify it just with "meant to mislead". There should be an explanation to everyhting that happened in this Gaiden and during the time skip. A red herring must make sense


----------



## ch1p (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> NO
> 
> everything would make sense



Nice try, but you'd need another 700 chapters to explain how Sasuke betrayed Sakura's devotion and his love for her after being redeemed, and another 700 chapters to explain how Sasuke became non-disgusted enoug by Karin's advances to have sex with her just once.


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

Rii said:


> So Sasuke can come back to home, have dinner, take a photo if he wants, then why didn't he  do that before? I mean, he's been away from his family for so long whithout reason?



And why not tell her from the beginning? This gaiden was the biggest pile of rubbish I have ever read.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Rii said:


> So Sasuke can come back to home, have dinner, take a photo if he wants, then why didn't he  do that before? I mean, he's been away from his family for so long whithout reason?


'Without reason'? He's trying to stop a threat greater than Kaguya. That's his mission.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> I can't even see signs, I deactivated them. Try again
> 
> 
> 
> if Karin is the Mom there would be no inconsistencies. If you don't think so just list them



Ok here I go. If Karin is the mom than that brings up why did Sasuke have an illegitimate child? Why would he have an illegitimate child, let alone an illegitimate child with a woman who stole his sweaty and bloody clothing? Also if Karin is the mother than why did Sakura agree to take Sarada as her own? And for that matter why did Karin allow another woman to raise her child? And before you say "because of Oro" she is working for Oro of her own free will, if she wanted to she could go seek asylum in the Leaf, I'm sure Kakashi and/or Naruto would be willing to grant her asylum.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 1, 2015)

N120 said:


> And why not tell her from the beginning? This gaiden was the biggest pile of rubbish I have ever read.



Because he's Batsuke, honestly, if you know Sasuke's character, then it makes perfect sense, if you just started reading naruto yesterday, then i see why you would be confused lol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> But making her believe Karin was her mother made her feel shittier... She loves her mom and was concerned about Sakura's feelings as a result of Sasuke's absence.
> As an advocate for Sarada's happiness, shouldn't you be satisfied that despite Sasuke's absence in the PAST, Sarada is reassured seeing that her father does care for her and Sakura, that Sakura is her real mother, she can experience of what's it's like to have a family and finally her father's love?
> 
> If Karin turned out to be her mother, Sarada would have been the one hurt the most from the situation.



If Karin turned out to be her mother it would result in negatives for the situation as well. In both cases, it would have turned out bad for whichever side. With that said, she does love her mom but she was still upset because of Sasuke's absence in her life and the same with having everything hidden from her. She is reassured, no one's denying that, but with that said it doesn't completely erase everything that's happened in the past. Just because someone's happy now doesn't erase the past, it just makes you think that the past shouldn't have even happened in order for this result to come through. 

Despite how she feels now doesn't negate the fact fact that she was still hurting from everything. We can't just put a veil over it all and act like it did not happen. It's overall a negative. It's like if we omitted everything that's happened in Naruto's past when he was labeled by the village. So because they like him now we need to omit what's happened? No, it's not good no matter how you cut it. 

Now Sarada can move on with life knowing what she knows...which is what people thought in 700. With that said nah, I'm not just going to wave everything free because of the end result.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hehehehehe. Evil's VERY first post was that Sakura was the mother, yet it was ignored!


----------



## Rima (Jul 1, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Yes, yes, "12 years". It wasn't 12 years. Not that it matters, because you'll nitpick at everything. The thing is Kishi dun care. Itachi did worse and all in the name of... yeah, protect the village and protect Sasuke. It's the same as Sasuke, without murder involved.
> 
> Sasuke goes on his mission and never comes visit. Is it retarded? Yes. It's there so Sarada can question his character and Kishi can throw shade at mommy theories, but its also there to show that although time and distance exists, the love remains. it was the same with the mother clusterfuck, the bond is what truly matters, even if they're related. Much like Itachi x Sasuke, much like Team 7, much like... team Minato, the rain orphans, Dan x Tsunade, and so on and on. When it matters, bonds are forever and linked. It's the theme of the manga. It's been ten years, get on with the times.
> 
> ...



THIS       .


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't understand about family photo. where this came from?


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ohhh, there is funny moment of Sakura and Sasuke that I won't spoil.
> 
> The spoilers are not in order.
> 
> That is all.



You're too pure for this place, ℜai. Thanks for everything.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke and Sakura had teh sex


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

How does SS clears up this to Sarada? Do they tell her the cord Suigetsu used was her own and it matched?

Rai didn't say that.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> I don't understand about family photo. where this came from?



this photo lol, jk but can be as good.


----------



## Zef (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> you can't make a red herring and justify it just with "meant to mislead". There should be an explanation to everyhting that happened in this Gaiden and during the time skip. A red herring must make sense



Here

Educate yourself on what red herrings are. The entire purpose of them is to mislead. 

Why do you need an explanation for Sarada being Sakura's daughter? Sasuke has shown nothing but disgust with Karin. Anyone who believed he had an affair is dumb. Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 1, 2015)

I had quoted this earlier but since the topic seems to be on this again
-----



lndra said:


> The Gaiden is pointless.
> 
> If Sakura is the mother, we as the readers learned nothing.
> 
> If Karin is the mother, we learned a story, a lesson.



If Sakura is the mother, Sarada would still learn her first lesson of what it means to be Hokage. I don't see how the message is loss when Sarada really believed that sakura is not her biological mother and still decided to save her anyways because they share a deeper connection than just mere blood ties. The message as a Hokage is they must view everyone as family blood related or not...
and blah blah blah I just can't wait till the chapter comes out. Repetition is extremely annoying.
--------------------------
I don't see how Karin being mom make more sense than Sakura. Kishi wouldn't be able to explain that in one chapter no matter how u try to spin it


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Because he's Batsuke, honestly, if you know Sasuke's character, then it makes perfect sense, if you just started reading naruto yesterday, then i see why you would be confused lol



Let's put things into perspective, Sakura wasted 8 weeks of saradas and our lives on family mama drama that was non-existent. This was forced story telling and it wasn't cleverly written nor entertaining. 

Most long term Naruto readers will tell you that, and that's after reading the dodgy chapters in the war arc.

If this was supposed to be development for SS, then that didn't happen, if this was a back story for sarada then that never happened, if this was an intro to the new era then lol.heck we even got a filler villain who will now end up in the orphanage.

Evils Trolling was the only entertainment we had for 8 weeks.


----------



## Tokoya (Jul 1, 2015)

Knowna said:


> They're in the spoiler thread


Thanks man!


----------



## Salada (Jul 1, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Yes, yes, "12 years". It wasn't 12 years. Not that it matters, because you'll nitpick at everything. The thing is Kishi dun care. Itachi did worse and all in the name of... yeah, protect the village and protect Sasuke. It's the same as Sasuke, without murder involved.
> 
> Sasuke goes on his mission and never comes visit. Is it retarded? Yes. It's there so Sarada can question his character and Kishi can throw shade at mommy theories, but its also there to show that although time and distance exists, the love remains. it was the same with the mother clusterfuck, the bond is what truly matters, even if they're related. Much like Itachi x Sasuke, much like Team 7, much like... team Minato, the rain orphans, Dan x Tsunade, and so on and on. When it matters, bonds are forever and linked. It's the theme of the manga. It's been ten years, get on with the times.
> 
> ...



Finally a post with logic and understanding of the manga .

I Agree especially on the last paragraph. It fits most posters here .


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 1, 2015)

sasuke fucked sakura with 1 arm 

lmao my dude bolt about to get them uchiha draws


----------



## Rii (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Sauske hugs Sarada as well???



<3 <3



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> 'Without reason'? He's trying to stop a threat greater than Kaguya. That's his mission.



You misunderstood what i said here. After this gaiden, that mission  is still not complete. And the fact that he can come home NOW proves that he can come home while doing said mission. 


I have thought he couldn't come home because he wanted to pprotect his family. But now.... I don't know....


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Nice try, but you'd need another 700 chapters to explain how Sasuke betrayed Sakura's devotion and his love for her


his love for her? FUCKING WHERE. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH. LOVE FOR HER!!! He killed her like 3 times during the manga. I don't know how she is still alive



> and another 700 chapters to explain how Sasuke became non-disgusted enoug by Karin's advances to have sex with her just once.


BECAUSE UZUMAKI DNA IS MUCH BETTER, and a child with Uchiha + Uzumaki has more chances to survive against Kaguya's army or whatever it is



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> 'Without reason'? He's trying to stop a threat greater than Kaguya. That's his mission.


He did absolutely nothing. He knows nothing, we know nothing. He fought against nothing. Where is the ARMY. All we saw was a shitty villain named Shin



BigBadBruin343 said:


> Ok here I go. If Karin is the mom than that brings up why did Sasuke have an illegitimate child?


what you mean "illegitimate"?



> Why would he have an illegitimate child, let alone an illegitimate child with a woman who stole his sweaty and bloody clothing?


Is this an inconsistency? A good argument? Really?



> Also if Karin is the mother than why did Sakura agree to take Sarada as her own?


What a stupid question is this? Because Sakura still loves Sasuke, and Sarada needed help and a village and friends



> And for that matter why did Karin allow another woman to raise her child?


this is the only thing he should explain, but as I said Karin doesn't have a village


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 1, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> sasuke fucked sakura with 1 arm
> 
> lmao my dude bolt about to get them uchiha draws



Whats so funny about that, lots of disabled ppl out there bro...plus if all else fails, there is susano


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> I had quoted this earlier but since the topic seems to be on this again
> -----
> 
> 
> ...



You mean to tell me that we couldn't have gotten this story without this "who's the mom" crap? 

Sarada was questioning why people wanted to be ninjas in the first chapter. Kishi could have easily used that as a crux for this Gaiden. She'd still tag along with ChouChou and do all of this stuff except she actually spends time with her her father without this drama, parents are busy, we get it, Sasuke didn't even have to be gone all the time but he could have just been busy. After seeing Naruto do his thing and sees what it means to be a ninja from Naruto and Sasuke, by the end she can decide she not only wants to become a ninja, she wants to become Hokage. She can also get on Boruto for not getting the full weight of what Naruto does. 

Boom. Instant Gaiden that fits well for everyone without all of this mama drama. 

It's just a waste of our time. He could have easily avoided this and made it better for every single person involved including you SasuSaku fans because the truth is for weeks you guys were crying, panting and couldn't take this forum and the manga. He could have avoided that without any of this mama drama but people don't want to actually admit it. 

It's a waste.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

We don't know if Sakura was on top though.

Alright let me stop.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2015)

I really don't think the Boruto movie is the end


----------



## ch1p (Jul 1, 2015)

N120 said:


> Let's put things into perspective, Sakura wasted 8 weeks of saradas and our lives on family mama drama that was non-existent.



I wonder where you were when Kishi spent years in fodder fights during the war arc.



> Evils Trolling was the only entertainment we had for 8 weeks.?



Speak for yourself. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You mean to tell me that we couldn't have gotten this story without this "who's the mom" crap?



How could he have mocked all those tards harassing his assistant about karin being the mother and their endless death threats, the defacing of his thank you page or that guy who phoned SJ sfreaming for 15m where is Karin, promised to pay him one thousand dollars if he just made three different endings, and then threatened to unleash the fandom on him if he didn't comply?

My first post when the spoilers for chapter 1 came were 'how much is Kishi gonna troll these tards '. It was just a matter of how much. He did a lot. It could've been worse all things considering.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Whats so funny about that, lots of disabled ppl out there bro...plus if all else fails, there is susano



Asura Path's 4 extra arms.

Rinnegan Feats for Klue.

Everyone is happy.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 1, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Yes, yes, "12 years". It wasn't 12 years. Not that it matters, because you'll nitpick at everything. The thing is Kishi dun care. Itachi did worse and all in the name of... yeah, protect the village and protect Sasuke. It's the same as Sasuke, without murder involved.
> 
> Sasuke goes on his mission and never comes visit. Is it retarded? Yes. It's there so Sarada can question his character and Kishi can throw shade at mommy theories, but its also there to show that although time and distance exists, the love remains. it was the same with the mother clusterfuck, the bond is what truly matters, even if they're related. Much like Itachi x Sasuke, much like Team 7, much like... team Minato, the rain orphans, Dan x Tsunade, and so on and on. When it matters, bonds are forever and linked. It's the theme of the manga. It's been ten years, get on with the times.
> 
> ...



Damn Ch1p with that Ether, let them know lol


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 1, 2015)

Can't believe ppl care so much about this pairing stuff. Not saying that isn't fine but it really does show where this thing has gone when this is by far the most discussed thing and it's not even close.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> I can't even see signs, I deactivated them. Try again
> 
> 
> 
> if Karin is the Mom there would be no inconsistencies. If you don't think so just list them


- how did Karin give birth to Sasuke's child? If she managed to get her hands on some of his sperm sample, well how the hell did she manage that?
- why did she bother to give birth to said child if Sasuke showed no interest in marrying her for that...
- and she obviously couldn't be arsed to raise the kid herself?
- why would she bother to keep the cord but not the child? Don't tell me shit like it's not safe, she could have easily sought protection in Konoha if she had Sasuke's kid.
- why is Sakura raising the child instead?
- Sasuke acknowledged Sakura as his wife. Why would he marry her if he had a fling with some other woman and she doesn't even have his kid, i.e. did they ever live properly as a married couple at all? (with Sakura as the mother, it shows he did love her and had a proper relationship at first, but had to leave for the mission)
- Why did Sasuke seem clueless when Naruto was mad at him?
- If Sarada is Karin's, how come Oro and co. aren't aware of it?
- Why no news from Karin? Unlike Sasuke, She probably isn't on an extended mission.

In other news, Karin being the bio mom would imply that Karin is a shitty and irresponsible woman. Karin was crazy about Sasuke, but there was no indication that she was a shitty person who'd abandon her kid.


----------



## Zef (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> *BECAUSE UZUMAKI DNA IS MUCH BETTER, and a child with Uchiha + Uzumaki has more chances to survive against Kaguya's army or whatever it is
> *



Sakura's entire conversation with Shin was Kishi shutting down this superior gene bullshit.


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

Ehh well the best we can hope for now is if the explanation is really good. Because @kyuubi Naruto is right the drama surrounding her mother was utterly pointless. 
When I first read the gaiden I also thought it was going to be criticizing the shinobi military.
I'll be honest and say I can't really remember anything but the 'who's the mom" drama unless I re read the chapters because the villain was so irrelevant and he kept bringing it up almost every chapter. So I really thought she was going to be adopted (not even implying sasuke's a cheater idk where people get that from?) but I guess not and Karin is just kinda thrown in there.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Zef said:


> Here
> 
> Educate yourself on what red herrings are. The entire purpose of them is to mislead.



You can't create a ton of inconsistencies and forced behaviors just to mislead the reader. It's terrible writing. It's bad and UNFAIR. Now YOU should educate yourself on what a red herring is, because it's clear you don't know it. A red herring should never look forced


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

> - why did she bother to give birth to said child if Sasuke showed no interest in marrying her for that...



Sasuke showed no interest in any girl for 699 chapters tho. 
So that's not saying much. 

he showed interest in stabbing them to be fair to him.


----------



## sasuke sakura (Jul 1, 2015)

So sakura is the mother


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 1, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> Can't believe ppl care so much about this pairing stuff. Not saying that isn't fine but it really does show where this thing has gone when this is by far the most discussed thing and it's not even close.



Well that's basically what the main plot of this mini gaiden was about.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 1, 2015)

Ino Yamanaka gonna solo that Shin Senior.. Prepare some mind-rape Shin Sr. Interrogator Ino INCOMING!!!


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

ch1p said:


> You people nitpick too much. One thing is to acknowledge the flaws in these plots. The others is to hide your character hate and bias under the guise of 'criticism', as a desperate attempt at making it sound valid when its just butthurt diahrrea after not getting what you wanted.



Well said, and it's so transparent as well idk who they're trying to fool.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> You can't create a ton of inconsistencies and forced behaviors just to mislead the reader. It's terrible writing. It's bad and UNFAIR. Now YOU should educate yourself on what a red herring is, because it's clear you don't know it. A red herring should never look forced



There are no major inconsistencies, and the only ones that arise are a whole ton when you consider Karin as the parent, and someone else listed a bunch of them for you. You clearly don't know what a red herring is. Hell, Chou-Chou was a damn foil for Sarada, making it pretty obvious that it was a red herring. Combine this with Sarada's concerns being based out of ignorance, also amounts to a red herring. The entire reason why Sarada doubted her parentage was because she was kept in the dark about Sasuke's past, whereabouts, and purposes for being on the mission.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

What makes them bad is not Gaiden oriented, in fact they don't need it to justify their wrongs.

It`s just overall toxic


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

Well let's see what boruto and co have to offer


----------



## sasuke sakura (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Sasuke showed no interest in any girl for 699 chapters tho.
> So that's not saying much.
> 
> he showed interest in stabbing them to be fair to him.



Cheap shot there but not blaming u the chapter is enough for nowr


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> You can't create a ton of inconsistencies and forced behaviors just to mislead the reader. It's terrible writing. It's bad and UNFAIR. Now YOU should educate yourself on what a red herring is, because it's clear you don't know it. A red herring should never look forced


...how is it 'inconsistent' for Sasuke to have a child with Sakura? He's shown an attraction to her since Part I (blushing when she hugs him, beating up the Oto ninja for brutalizing her, willing to die to save Sakura from Gaara, and his thank you to her when he left to go to Orochimaru) and he always, even when he was crazed, hesitated to hurt her. Then when he joins the Allied Shinobi Forces, he's practically flirting with her at several points.

As oppose to the person he's shown zero interest in?


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 1, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Well that's basically what the main plot of this mini gaiden was about.


Yeah and that's a shame imo. 

Also I'd imagine it was by far the dominant topic during the last chapter of original manga, although I was on a hiatus during that time from these forums so I can't confirm.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

N120 said:


> Let's put things into perspective, Sakura wasted 8 weeks of saradas and our lives on family mama drama that was non-existent. This was forced story telling and it wasn't cleverly written nor entertaining.
> 
> Most long term Naruto readers will tell you that, and that's after reading the dodgy chapters in the war arc.
> 
> ...



Pretty much


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> Ino Yamanaka gonna solo that Shin Senior.. Prepare some mind-rape Shin Sr. Interrogator Ino INCOMING!!!



Her son gonna be a G. Trained by an root and yamanaka whose also a medic. Monster 

Shikadai should also have some potential, unlike shikamaru he may get wind nature and some jutsus. The Rakoon summon would also make him potent shinobi.

But wait, Sakura is the mother. Yes? Oh ok.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...how is it 'inconsistent' for Sasuke to have a child with Sakura? He's shown an attraction to her since Part I (blushing when she hugs him, beating up the Oto ninja for brutalizing her, willing to die to save Sakura from Gaara, and his thank you to her when he left to go to Orochimaru) and he always, even when he was crazed, hesitated to hurt her. Then when he joins the Allied Shinobi Forces, he's practically flirting with her at several points.
> 
> As oppose to the person he's shown zero interest in?



Combine this with the itachi forehead poke, the lack of Karin panel time in any important sense to Sasuke's life, outside of being a tool.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Wasn't the 'point' of the Gaiden covered with the Shin's though?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jul 1, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> Can't believe ppl care so much about this pairing stuff. Not saying that isn't fine but it really does show where this thing has gone when this is by far the most discussed thing and it's not even close.



It was just the hot topic for now. We will be discussing rinnegan villains soon enough.

There is still hope for us battledomers.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> his love for her? FUCKING WHERE. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH. LOVE FOR HER!!!



Read the manga.



> He killed her like 3 times during the manga. I don't know how she is still alive



Sasuke tried to kill Sakura because she was getting in the way and she was there to kill him too. It was the same as Naruto, without the last part.

He killed Karin too, while she was asking for his help and he was laughing while calling her a useless tool. Doesn't stop you from going apeshit about Karin being the mother.



> BECAUSE UZUMAKI DNA IS MUCH BETTER, and a child with Uchiha + Uzumaki has more chances to survive against Kaguya's army or whatever it is



An eugenics apologist.  Again, go read the manga. Bonds are what matters. I'd think a villain preaching about eugenics and getting trolled / betrayed by plot would be enough of a clue Kishi isn't writing about that, but yet you insist.

Naruto / 'Sasuke are already the strongest they can be in the narutoverse.



> He did absolutely nothing. He knows nothing, we know nothing. He fought against nothing. Where is the ARMY. All we saw was a shitty villain named Shin



So?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Combine this with the itachi forehead poke, the lack of Karin panel time in any important sense to Sasuke's life, outside of being a tool.


Hell, even _Naruto_ picked up the mutual attraction between them, hence why he tried to win Sakura's heart to have a one-up on Sasuke.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Honestly, sometimes I wonder if some people read Part I. The shit some of you say is just pure nonsense and ignorant to what we saw happening then.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

N120 said:


> Well let's see what boruto and co have to offer



Happy that you're seeing the light. 



sasuke sakura said:


> Cheap shot there but not blaming u the chapter is enough for nowr



ewww, that's so adorable sweetheart! 

you faltered my heart. 

<<<<

Seriously haven't I made it clear that I don't give a rat ass for this shit?


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> What makes them bad is not Gaiden oriented, in fact they don't need it to justify their wrongs.
> 
> It`s just overall toxic





it will be much more toxic if karin is the mother

sasuke an adulterer?

it will give more negative vibes

and if what u care more about is uzumaki + uchiha = badass sarada, oh pwis give me a break.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hell, even _Naruto_ picked up the mutual attraction between them, hence why he tried to win Sakura's heart to have a one-up on Sasuke.



Naruto ended up shipping them too, and not Sasuke and Karin.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 1, 2015)

glad that Sarada mother is actually Sakura.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> What makes them bad is not Gaiden oriented, in fact they don't need it to justify their wrongs.
> 
> It`s just overall toxic



Coming from the guy who wanted Karin to be the mom


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

ch1p said:


> How could he have mocked all those tards harassing his assistant about karin being the mother and their endless death threats, the defacing of his thank you page or that guy who phoned SJ sfreaming for 15m where is Karin, promised to pay him one thousand dollars if he just made three different endings, and then threatened to unleash the fandom on him if he didn't comply?
> 
> My first post when the spoilers for chapter 1 came were 'how much is Kishi gonna troll these tards '. It was just a matter of how much. He did a lot. It could've been worse all things considering.



So you're saying Kishi mocking people was the accurate way to appease the fans of the Naruto manga given everything? You know damn well that makes no sense. Fans are crazy regardless, making a Gaiden with this "baby mama drama" doesn't solve anything except Kishi getting his own kicks out of it. All the fans had to deal with this crap as well, Karin, anti-just everyone as a whole not just one side. Overall it's a waste. The info on Shin and his guys, that was secondary to this crap. Sarada knowing what it truly means to be a ninja, which was brought up initially in the first chapter, was secondary to the baby mama drama. Everything went secondary to that. 

Basically you're saying that Kishi went on a trolling rampage to state something we already thought in chapter 700 because he felt like it rather than saying _

Kishi - "I had no idea Sarada looked so much like Karin until after the chapter was printed, Sakura's the mother really I swear I apologize, THIS IS THE BEST THING I CAN WRITE!!" _

If you honestly think it's ok for that to happen then I don't know what to tell you but I know you well enough to know that even you think Kishi could have done far better than that. 

It was silly if that's the case.


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Happy that you're seeing the light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always on track bro 

I expected filler in the meanwhile, what we got was


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> BECAUSE UZUMAKI DNA IS MUCH BETTER, and a child with Uchiha + Uzumaki has more chances to survive against Kaguya's army or whatever it is


who punched Kaguya in the head.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 1, 2015)

N120 said:


> Her son gonna be a G. Trained by an root and yamanaka whose also a medic. Monster
> 
> Shikadai should also have some potential, unlike shikamaru he may get wind nature and some jutsus. The Rakoon summon would also make him potent shinobi.
> 
> But wait, Sakura is the mother. Yes? Oh ok.



Yeah, the kids could have gotten so much more exposure. Letting them go on missions etc. Seeing Konohamru train the new team 7. BUt nope Mama drama is more important life lesson for Salad which will help her decide to become hokage.


----------



## Rima (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Seriously haven't I made it clear that I don't give a rat ass for this shit?



Yeah, right.


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> who punched Kaguya in the head.



Wow, that fodder punch which she landed because kaguya didn't care about fodder kakashi or Sakura? 

She parred them the entire time she was there.

Maybe we should give her credit for defeating gaara too.


----------



## Rii (Jul 1, 2015)

wel, but if there are too many  flaws, then *what the author wants to prove is false*. Up until now, Kishi stil can't prove that Sasuke loves his family enough. It's just like the guy doesn't really   feel the urge to be with his wife and daughter.

IMO he should  made a  different story, like, made Sasuke mission more relevant to his family or let him come back home just a little and he could prove that although time and distance exists, the love remains. 

If the purpose of this Ganden is to show how strong SS's' love is, then it false, cuz now the antis have more reason to mock the pairing.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

^Mangaka might not have that much juice left I guess.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hell, even _Naruto_ picked up the mutual attraction between them, hence why he tried to win Sakura's heart to have a one-up on Sasuke.





patoplastico said:


> Honestly, sometimes I wonder if some people read Part I. The shit some of you say is just pure nonsense and ignorant to what we saw happening then.



It should be obvious from that chapter 675 flashback where he's blushing in what is the equivalent of *chapter 4*. Kishi bothered to redrew that. Sasuke always looked at Sakura romantically, much like he looked at Naruto as a rival, but he shut them out all throghout because. It was only when they became a team that their bond developed meaningfully, much like Naruto's pseudo-rivalry with Sasuke and Sakura's crush on Sasuke evolved.


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If Karin turned out to be her mother it would result in negatives for the situation as well. In both cases, it would have turned out bad for whichever side. With that said, she does love her mom but she was still upset because of Sasuke's absence in her life and the same with having everything hidden from her. She is reassured, no one's denying that, but with that said it doesn't completely erase everything that's happened in the past. Just because someone's happy now doesn't erase the past, it just makes you think that the past shouldn't have even happened in order for this result to come through.
> 
> Despite how she feels now doesn't negate the fact fact that she was still hurting from everything. We can't just put a veil over it all and act like it did not happen. It's overall a negative. It's like if we omitted everything that's happened in Naruto's past when he was labeled by the village. So because they like him now we need to omit what's happened? No, it's not good no matter how you cut it.
> 
> Now Sarada can move on with life knowing what she knows...which is what people thought in 700. With that said nah, I'm not just going to wave everything free because of the end result.


Three things dude: forgiveness, understanding and moving on from the past. 
The point of Naruto's TNJ was for Sarada to come to an understanding that bonds are not formed by time and blood, but love. She saw that her parents care for each despite being apart for a long time. She witnessed her father protecting her with his body despite not being apart of her life because he cares about her as well. She will find that Sasuke never betrayed Sakura with Karin since Sakura is indeed her real mother. 
Now the last chapter shows us all of them together, sharing moments and moving on as a family, what they could have been like from the beginning if Sasuke didn't embark on a mission. Sarada will learn that time and distance doesn't matter for this family, as long as love formed from bonds persists (Naruto's message.)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 1, 2015)

dinosaur ninja said:


> it will be much more toxic if karin is the mother
> 
> sasuke an adulterer?
> 
> ...



They pretend it wouldn't be adultery because timelinez so don't bother with that one, as much as it makes sense to reasonable people.

Ask them how Sasuke randomly decided to have sex with Karin when last we knew he was disgusted with her touching him and wanted nothing to do with her.

They say SS is toxic but they're okay with SasuKarin being non consensual. I think that says all you need to know about them.


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

Though I must say this was quite the "red herring"
He had to go as far as to fake a DNA test


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

dinosaur ninja said:


> it will be much more toxic if karin is the mother
> 
> sasuke an adulterer?
> 
> ...


Who the hell said an SK ending would have been better?

Fact is, most people wanted Karin to be the mother because they despise Sakura or they like the idea of an Uchiha/Uzumaki hybrid.

I do understand SK from certain angles, but the matter of fact is, they are both pretty shitty.

SS, NH, SK, etc., they are all pretty crappy, even ST.

Again, biases aside, it has nothing to do with how it ends, or these cheesy one of a time moments that are supposed to represent something important.

I'm just saying that if Kishimoto wanted to bring light into the toxity that he created in the Manga he should of attacked the key points of the problem itself, not Sarada's problem only.

We basically learned what we know already

>Sasuke would definitely never let anyone hurt his comrades, friends, and his family
>Sasuke would end this with another forehead poke that lost it's meaning overtime


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

Rima said:


> Yeah, right.



believe whatever you want, you too. 

If it makes you sleep at night, I guess yeah, I care about it too much. 
Hell, I care about it more than the trio blondes.


----------



## Tokoya (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm really disappointed to see that Sakura is the biological mother......All that buildup of blood relations not being the only thing that matters has pretty much all gone down the drain


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh no I missed some fun 

What have people's reactions been to this? Other than Gaiden being a huge waste of 10 chapters?


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Mizura said:


> - how did Karin give birth to Sasuke's child? If she managed to get her hands on some of his sperm sample, well how the hell did she manage that?


Sperm? This is fantasy manga, I bet she would need a hair. We have Edo Tensei in this manga and you are talking about sperm?!



> - why did she bother to give birth to said child if Sasuke showed no interest in marrying her for that...


Interest in Karin being Uzumaki. And Sasuke showed no interest in Sakura during the whole manga



> why would she bother to keep the cord but not the child?


Maybe because she has no village and lives in a fucking hideout, I don't know.



> why is Sakura raising the child instead?


This is so stupid I shouldn't even respond. Becasue Sakura loves Sasuke and has no children and lives in a huge village with Naruto's children. Enough?



> Sasuke acknowledged Sakura as his wife. Why would he marry her


There isn't even a picture of their wedding. Please. And now if you have a child with a woman you can't marry another woman? What a stupid logic is this?



> If Sarada is Karin's, how come Oro and co. aren't aware of it?


This is irrelevant. Sarada has lived inside Konoha since ever. Sasuke doesn't recognize her, now Orochimaru should recognize her?



> In other news, Karin being the bio mom would imply that Karin is a shitty and irresponsible woman


That's not an inconsistency nor a forced behavior. And we still don't know the full story



Zef said:


> Sakura's entire conversation with Shin was Kishi shutting down this superior gene bullshit.


Sakura's conversation has nothing to do with this.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 1, 2015)

Tokoya said:


> I'm really disappointed to see that Sakura is the biological mother......All that buildup of blood relations not being the only thing that matters has pretty much all gone down the drain



Again, it was redundant anyway considered kishi handled this kind of messege far more subtlety before.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

ch1p said:


> It should be obvious from that chapter 675 flashback where he's blushing in what is the equivalent of *chapter 4*. Kishi bothered to redrew that. *Sasuke always looked at Sakura romantically*, much like he looked at Naruto as a rival, but he shut them out all throghout because. It was only when they became a team that their bond developed meaningfully, much like Naruto's pseudo-rivalry with Sasuke and Sakura's crush on Sasuke evolved.


Please tell me this guy is joking?


----------



## Snowfairy (Jul 1, 2015)

I personally went in to gaiden without expectations and came out the other side all the better for it.  Wasn't looking for anything in particular to happen but a happy resolution same as the original and that's what I got. Ship drama aside, I was entertained enough week to week to look for more, read spoilers and want chapters to come faster, and I will be sad to see naruto go.... If there isn't more to naruto in the future that is.


----------



## Evil (Jul 1, 2015)

Told you guys Sakura was the mom.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> believe whatever you want, you too.
> 
> If it makes you sleep at night, I guess yeah, I care about it too much.
> Hell, I care about it more than the trio blondes.



Don't worry bro.....clearly we aren't the ones that need consoling


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Three things dude: forgiveness, understanding and moving on from the past.
> The point of Naruto's TNJ was for Sarada to come to an understanding that bonds are not formed by time and blood, but love. She saw that her parents care for each despite being apart for a long time. She witnessed her father protecting her with his body despite not being apart of her life because he cares about her as well. She will find that Sasuke never betrayed Sakura with Karin since Sakura is indeed her real mother.
> Now the last chapter shows us all of them together, sharing moments and moving on as a family, what they could have been like from the beginning if Sasuke didn't embark on a mission. What Sarada will learn that time and distance doesn't matter for this family, as long as love formed from bonds persists (Naruto's message.)



And you're still not understanding that even if it's ok in the present, that does not negate the past in regards to how the plot is. If someone's a former alcoholic but has recovered and is now sober, that doesn't mean that they weren't a former alcoholic. It's part of their history and they've overcome it so they wear it as a badge of honor considering they've beaten their demons. Kakashi was a shitty teacher to Naruto in the past but he helped him and became a better teacher. It doesn't mean he wasn't a shitty teacher. 

We just can't completely erase the negatives from everyone's history. History is history.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ohhh, there is funny moment of Sakura and Sasuke that I won't spoil.
> 
> The spoilers are not in order.
> 
> That is all.





*anticipation intensifies*


----------



## ch1p (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So you're saying Kishi mocking people was the accurate way to appease the fans of the Naruto manga given everything? You know damn well that makes no sense.



Do you remember Sakura's fake confession to Naruto? Go check on it, point by point. Now if you have a good memory, remember all the arguments NaruSaku had at that moment.

Kishi has feedback and he addresses it. For example, he was told Naruto and Sasuke looked like lunatics, so he tried to fix it. He was told Sakura was disliked by a part of the fandm and he tried to make her more pretty and insisted on trying new angles with her.

Karin is the mother theory is just another notch on his bedpost. Only a 12 year old who hasn't read the manga, therefore is ignorant of her parents character and relationship (Sarada) would think such a thing. Sasuke cheating is a scumbag, according to hero of the story and a grey morality character. And once Sarada becomes aware of her parents character and relationship, she changes her mind immediately.

Kishi really rubbing it in. Kishi be like, you're ignorant if you think Karin's the mother. Here, let me troll you in 10 chapters about why such a thing is stupid. Now at the end of it, I ask you, are you smarter than a 12 year old?


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Three things dude: forgiveness, understanding and moving on from the past.
> The point of Naruto's TNJ was for Sarada to come to an understanding that bonds are not formed by time and blood, but love. She saw that her parents care for each despite being apart for a long time. She witnessed her father protecting her with his body despite not being apart of her life because he cares about her as well. She will find that Sasuke never betrayed Sakura with Karin since Sakura is indeed her real mother.
> Now the last chapter shows us all of them together, sharing moments and moving on as a family, what they could have been like from the beginning if Sasuke didn't embark on a mission. What Sarada will learn that time and distance doesn't matter for this family, as long as love formed from bonds persists (Naruto's message.)



this


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Told you guys Sakura was the mom.



Yeah. You sure did.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> who punched Kaguya in the head.



that's not DNA. Just training


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Told you guys Sakura was the mom.



Evil I will miss you sooo much  I thought you left the telegrams for good


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

....evil, thank you for the past 8 weeks. Truly master class performance.

I'm not sure if I should look forward to a new series after all this. The movie will either make it or break it at this point.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Told you guys Sakura was the mom.



OOOH EVIL-SAN!


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Told you guys Sakura was the mom.



Yep, I thought so


----------



## sasuke sakura (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Please tell me this guy is joking?



No he's not check the manga but then again if deep down u dont want to see it u wont see it


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

Hahaha Evil!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a feeling the funny moment is like a sex joke or something.


----------



## Sora (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Told you guys Sakura was the mom.


so many people fell for the
K
A
R
I
N
I
S
M
O
M
spoiler


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil, do you know anything about funny SS moment that Rai won't tell us?? Wanna troll us one last time???


----------



## Tokoya (Jul 1, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Again, it was redundant anyway considered kishi handled this kind of messege far more subtlety before.


I disagree, a development like this would have done wonders for Sakura as a character and if Kishi actually went in the direction that I thought he was going to take things then he could have created a perfectly credible reason as to why Karin gave her up but oh well 

What's done is done


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Don't worry bro.....clearly we aren't the ones that need consoling



Well, it's not like I wrote that I am opening a Charity for consolation.
I was going to do so for 1 member tho because I told him I'll do so if he needed it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Told you guys Sakura was the mom.


If only I was there  Thanks for the spoils Evil

 till next time


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

What's the likelihood of this being a double troll?


----------



## EmelMina (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Told you guys Sakura was the mom.



Yep. 
By the way, thanks to you and Rai ♥


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's sad.
> 
> I and many others were saying weeks ago that even if Sakura was the mother, it can't change the fact that Sasuke's been away from his family for this long and the fact all of this was hidden from Sarada. Who the mother is wasn't the problem with the pairing, that was the problem with SasuSaku fans but not the pairing in general. The truth of the matter is that most people would rather have an actual reason that makes sense and not some fantasy "LOLZ SASUKE'S ON A MISSION HE'S SO DEDICATED HIM NOT TALKING TO HIS FAMILY IS OK" because honestly, that's not realistic.
> 
> ...





lndra said:


> Please tell me this guy is joking?



Selective reading plain and simple.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

One last time Evil, come on!


----------



## Knowna (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Told you guys Sakura was the mom.



The Billie Jean video was pretty perfect on your part 

It had people deciphering every single verse


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

N120 said:


> What's the likelihood of this being a double troll?



You mean genjutsu


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the fun Evil and Rai  **


----------



## Tokoya (Jul 1, 2015)

N120 said:


> What's the likelihood of this being a double troll?


I doubt it....Rai wouldn't troll us any further I think


----------



## jar of tears (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Told you guys Sakura was the mom.



oh my god evil


----------



## Sora (Jul 1, 2015)

N120 said:


> What's the likelihood of this being a double troll?



i doubt it Rai has never lied before


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Told you guys Sakura was the mom.



You should've trolled us more, Evil. I think if you went by test tube baby theory many would've freak out, and the gloating from those that "don't care" would be glorious. Kishi won't give you an opportunity like that again. lol



Raiden said:


> I have a feeling the funny moment is like a sex joke or something.



They probably

*→ Izumi's Death, by dota2funny and uchihasavior*

Get dat d, Sakura


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Do you remember Sakura's fake confession to Naruto? Go check on it, point by point. Now if you have a good memory, remember all the arguments NaruSaku had at that moment.
> 
> Kishi has feedback and he addresses it. For example, he was told Naruto and Sasuke looked like lunatics, so he tried to fix it. He was told Sakura was disliked by a part of the fandm and he tried to make her more pretty and insisted on trying new angles with her.
> 
> ...



At the same time you have to agree that he could have written the Gaiden far better than it is right now. We've spent so much time on this stuff when it could have been condensed, we could have spent more time on Sarada realizing what it means to be a true ninja before she decides to want to become Hokage. We could have spent more time on this jobber Shin. We could have had even 1 whole chapter of the Gaiden dedicated to fixing this rather than 10. 

But it was extended to 10 chapters. 

I don't see how that helps anyone out in this case. Whether you're a fan of the result or you're not a fan of the result, it's stupid. That's Kishi though, he does stupid shit.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

N120 said:


> What's the likelihood of this being a double troll?



Very high. They still have explained nothing.

EXPLAIN HOW THE READER KNOWS SAKURA IS THE MOM


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> Very high. They still have explained nothing.
> 
> EXPLAIN HOW THE READER KNOWS SAKURA IS THE MOM


...since its obvious, Za Fuuru?:teresa


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

If Evil got to Rai...


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 1, 2015)

this is great news... but i just keep feeling like we're about to be trolled? *dies inside*


----------



## navy (Jul 1, 2015)

Now that the manga is over (again) What are your spoiler sources Evil and Rai?


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Sora said:


> i doubt it Rai has never lied before



I doubt it one lies and the other does not


----------



## ch1p (Jul 1, 2015)

The NARUTO Gaiden IS irrelevant, says the people who didn't get the 700 chapters of NARUTO manga and think kishi would subvert his whole message at the end of the run.

The NARUTO manga is also irrelevant after the Zabuza redemption as well. Everything from them forth was the plot on rinse-repeat and clockworking on the same themes and story. Throw in a rasengan variant every now and then to spice up the things. Outside of the chosen one bulshit, but lets pretend that shit never existed.

So yeah, the NARUTO Gaiden is irrelevant as well, in the same way 640 pages after chapter 33 or whatever the wave arc ends is. The themes and the lessons at the end of it is the same as everything that came before. You should have gotten the message with 700 chapters, the 10 additional ones pandering to the same thing shouldn't make a difference.

This goes both ways btw, for those that actually got what the manga is about and for those that didn't get it. Kishi slaved for 15 years in a manga about bonds are forever and unbound, and there are flashbulbs in here talking about Sasuke could have been a scumbag and giving out excuses for eugenic babies.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

That would be the ultimate troll 
It'd be too much tbh  Just let this end in peace


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

You guys are underestimating rai.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO89_H7GqaQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2015)

Glenn Beck said:


> this is great news... but i just keep feeling like we're about to be trolled? *dies inside*



I have the same feeling.........


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

Could be true
Sakura and Karin did the old swaparoonie 
sarada's severed cord for Karin's team taka photo since sasuke didn't have any recent photos


loooool


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...since its obvious, Za Fuuru?:teresa



obvious what? What's the text? Can these guys even read Japanese? What happens in this fucking chapter? They said "Sakura is the mom" but they didn't say what happens


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

Sakura is the biological mother, deal with it haters. Evil only tried to troll us but she always knew Sakura was the bio mom, she even said at her first post it was Sakura and did so afterwards. Rai never lies, so its better to you to deal with it xD


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Kasumi said:


> Didn't she say she would go for a penta?  Wonder if it's the fifth time this time, i highly fucking doubt it because this is how Kishi rolls but it would be hilarious nonetheless.


Penta was the fifth paragraph spoiler about Naruto TNJ'ing the Shins.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

Some kind of trolling here that isn't being explained.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

ch1p said:


> The NARUTO Gaiden IS irrelevant, says the people who didn't get the 700 chapters of NARUTO manga and think kishi would subvert his whole message at the end of the run.
> 
> The NARUTO manga is also irrelevant after the Zabuza redemption as well. Everything from them forth was the plot on rinse-repeat and clockworking on the same themes and story. Throw in a rasengan variant every now and then to spice up the things. Outside of the chosen one bulshit, but lets pretend that shit never existed.
> 
> ...



The theme in the Gaiden never came to pass tho. 
unlike in the main series (which yes, it has way too many irrelevant and stupid parts. ).


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> obvious what? What's the text? Can these guys even read Japanese? What happens in this fucking chapter? They said "Sakura is the mom" but they didn't say what happens


Its been obvious Sakura is Sarada's mother before the Gaiden was started.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Literally nothing happened during the gaiden. It's true that it's technically a part of the manga, but it was sort of (or entirely) fillerish. Doesn't have any effect on the movie, we don't get to see Naruto or anyone else go all out (or in Naruto's case, even move an inch). If you think about it,  it was an opporutnity for Kishi to show us what happened to the Orochimaru gang he excluded from 700. That's about it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> The theme in the Gaiden never came to pass tho.
> unlike in the main series (which yes, it has way too many irrelevant and stupid parts. ).


It didn't? Could have sworn the Shins were being used for that them (Sakura's convo with Shin Sr.)


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

Are people calling gaiden relevant, which gaiden have they been reading?

This is supposed to be part of the new er project, what we got was chocho and sarada running around like headless chickens.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> obvious what? What's the text? Can these guys even read Japanese? What happens in this fucking chapter? They said "Sakura is the mom" but they didn't say what happens



He meant its obvious if you paid any attention to the manga and its characters.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 1, 2015)

If Karin isn't the biological mother, what was the point of Naruto's flashback and words to Sarada?
Just some trolling? 
I have nothing against SS, I myself shipped it to the end
But I think it could've been nice to see another relationship that shows that family isn't just blood relations.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 1, 2015)

navy said:


> Now that the manga is over (again) What are your spoiler sources Evil and Rai?


I'd also like to know.


----------



## Rima (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> If it makes you sleep at night, I guess yeah, I care about it too much.
> Hell, I care about it more than the trio blondes.



Oh please. I just find it funny that someone who doesn't care keeps coming back.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its been obvious Sakura is Sarada's mother before the Gaiden was started.



Yeah sure. Believe. It was obvious even before Naruto started. In 1998 it was already obvious!!!


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

It's been stated before how Rai and Evil get their info. 

And no, they aren't going to spill every last detail. It's actually fairly risky to give spoilers in the first place because people do get in trouble for it.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> Sperm? This is fantasy manga, I bet she would need a hair. We have Edo Tensei in this manga and you are talking about sperm?!


Except we saw an expert at cloning. If it were that easy, why didn't Oro clone a bunch of Sasuke bodies for himself?



> Interest in Karin being Uzumaki.


That's just Your interest, not Sasuke's.



> And Sasuke showed no interest in Sakura during the whole manga


He married her.



> Maybe because she has no village and lives in a fucking hideout, I don't know.


Way to skip over the fact that Karin could have easily sought asylum in Konoha. Did you forget the fact that Sasuke's best bud is the Hokage, and the previous one was his teacher? You think these folks would deny protection to the mother of his child?



> This is so stupid I shouldn't even respond. Becasue Sakura loves Sasuke and has no children and lives in a huge village with Naruto's children. Enough?


Rather, why is she raising her instead of the bio mom, and why is she considered the Uchiha matriarch if she has no connection to Sasuke whatsoever?



> There isn't even a picture of their wedding. Please. And now if you have a child with a woman you can't marry another woman? What a stupid logic is this?


Stupid? Perhaps. Plot hole? Nope.



> This is irrelevant. Sarada has lived inside Konoha since ever. Sasuke doesn't recognize her, now Orochimaru should recognize her?


This is not about recognizing, it's about being aware that his subordinate had a kid with Sasuke under his nose. He had no such knowledge. Sasuke knows he has a kid.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> It didn't? Could have sworn the Shins were being used for that them (Sakura's convo with Shin Sr.)



Not sure how the shins are used for it. 
it's about the real feeling/love bounds > Blood.

It took 90% of the Gaiden, and then it got shat on. The Gaiden has no message. 
It's went right to where it started. lol


@Rima


> Oh please. I just find it funny that someone who doesn't care keeps coming back.



In case you haven't noticed yet, Narudo (and Bolt this time) are in the chapter.
I DO care about them more than that horse' shit obviously.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> Yeah sure. Believe. It was obvious even before Naruto started. In 1998 it was already obvious!!!


Every promotional image. Every lead up. Everything shows that Sarada is Sakura's daughter. Biologically. Things didn't even change for the Boruto: The Movie material. Not to mention both Kishimoto and his assistant going, Word of God, that Sarada is Sakura's daughter.

It was literally written all over the place.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Told you guys Sakura was the mom.


I don't think you ever quoted me once


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> If Karin isn't the biological mother, what was the point of Naruto's flashback and words to Sarada?
> Just some trolling?
> I have nothing against SS, I myself shipped it to the end
> But I think it could've been nice to see another relationship that shows that family isn't just blood relations.



As a former NaruSasuSaku shipper I couldn't agree more ^


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

sasuke sakura said:


> No he's not check the manga but then again if deep down u dont want to see it u wont see it


Oh I've read the manga alright to prove that doesn't happen.

He treats Sakura like an afterthought


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

Why another family? You meant at someone else's expense? Sounds like SS fanbase.

Just a week or two ago people were blaming Naruto for this mess


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> It's been stated before how Rai and Evil get their info.
> 
> And no, they aren't going to spill every last detail. It's actually fairly risky to give spoilers in the first place because people do get in trouble for it.


I know how Rai gets it but not sure on Evil


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jul 1, 2015)

The denial and butthurt in here is too much.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

Hmm I'd like to see the chapter.


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

There's no butthurt or denial, no one cares about the pairing or mama drama. We already got the message in 700 

This is about the lack of quality, revelation about the new era or decent plot in the  gaiden.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jul 1, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> It's been stated before how Rai and Evil get their info.
> 
> And no, they aren't going to spill every last detail. It's actually fairly risky to give spoilers in the first place because people do get in trouble for it.



Though maybe Rai and I should come clean on what we exploited to get the French raws....lol~~

It's still not completely patched either.

My digi raws are a forever secret.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Speaking of cloning and genetics....and I might just be overthinking this

But did we ever get an explanation for how the Shins got their sharingans. Papa shin has an implant (otherwise we're dealing with another survivor of the Uchiha clan)...so how can he pass that on to genetic clones? Won't they need implants? And if they get implants, why are all the MS designs the same O___O. The thought that went into this villain was filler level.


----------



## freeforall (Jul 1, 2015)

Damn it, I was hoping Evil would appear for one last trolling. 

Im hoping other questions get answered. Like, villains obsession with Itachi? Why they targeted Sarada? No family contact even though he could have easily done so as seen done with Naruto. DNA test. Sarada glasses. etc... Gaiden created more questions than answers.....


----------



## ch1p (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> At the same time you have to agree that he could have written the Gaiden far better than it is right now.



I've been saying that Kishi has been fumbling with the plot since the zombie arc and would probably benefit from a fortnight series instead of a weekly series. You're preaching to the choir

It wasn't me who's been here defending Kishi's writing every week. I have never said it was good at 100%. In fact, I've gotten a lot of flack for saying it sucked at points.

However, to think Kishi would subvert his core thematic, which is bonds, that was not intelligent. Yes, Kishi does a lot of mistakes and could handle things a hella lot better, but that he'd never make.

So complaining about SakuSara being mother and child, while advocating for something else is entirely ridiculous. There was simply no way this could have turned out any different.  Sasuke's character wouldn't have allowed it.



> We've spent so much time on this stuff when it could have been condensed, we could have spent more time on Sarada realizing what it means to be a true ninja before she decides to want to become Hokage. We could have spent more time on this jobber Shin. We could have had even 1 whole chapter of the Gaiden dedicated to fixing this rather than 10. But it was extended to 10 chapters.



Actually, Naruto spent 75% of the series learning what it truly meant to have bonds and what it meant to be Hokage. Sarada only taking ten chapters was a blessing.



> I don't see how that helps anyone out in this case. Whether you're a fan of the result or you're not a fan of the result, it's stupid. That's Kishi though, he does stupid shit.



You have this weird idea that because I'm a fan of SS, I would care about every petty detail that don't matter. I don't. This is what allows me to see the big picture, say with confidence that Sakura is the mother from day 1 and even after the DNA test, and what didn't allow you to see it, while you defended Karin is the mother thing. This is what allows me to make posts such as the ones I did before, while you pick on details that never will matter.

I still remember how you were upset that Sasuke got his 180 behaviour change from his brother and how much that didn't make sense. You were too focused on Naruto then, not enough on Sasuke. The kid was always about his brother, over everyone else. Meeting Itachi again and hearing what his preaching through the previous hokages was perfect for that 180. Obviously, it needed the rest of team 7 to set him completely straight, but that's another can. It's the same case.

You need to look at the big picture and stop nitpicking, or you'll never enjoy this series and quite frankly, if you can't do that I wonder what has made you stay for many years? The Rasengan variants?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

OD...can you give any hint on what happened in the chapter between Saue and Sakura that Rai don't spoil?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

OD: have you already seen it, too?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Speaking of cloning and genetics....and I might just be overthinking this
> 
> But did we ever get an explanation for how the Shins got their sharingans. Papa shin has an implant (otherwise we're dealing with another survivor of the Uchiha clan)...so how can he pass that on to genetic clones? Won't they need implants? A*nd if they get implants, why are all the MS designs the same* O___O. The thought that went into this villain was filler level.



Because they are clones.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I know how Rai gets it but not sure on Evil


It's clear.

Kishimoto and his wife had a daughter.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

N120 said:


> There's no butthurt or denial, no one cares about the pairing or mama drama. We already got the message in 700
> 
> This is about the lack of quality, revelation about the new era or decent plot in the  gaiden.



Sure there isn't



First it was no one cares if Sakura is the mom (lol) then Kishi has no balls (lol) and now its Gaiden is irrelevant (lol)

Whats next?


----------



## Rima (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Every promotional image. Every lead up. Everything shows that Sarada is Sakura's daughter. Biologically. Things didn't even change for the Boruto: The Movie material. Not to mention both Kishimoto and his assistant going, Word of God, that Sarada is Sakura's daughter.
> 
> It was literally written all over the place.



Well, some people just didn't get it. *shrugs*


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2015)

> Way to skip over the fact that Karin could have easily sought asylum in Konoha. Did you forget the fact that Sasuke's best bud is the Hokage, and the previous one was his teacher? You think these folks would deny protection to the mother of his child?


Except she didn't




> Rather, why is she raising her instead of the bio mom, and why is she considered the Uchiha matriarch if she has no connection to Sasuke whatsoever?


>married Sasuke
>Marriage could have been a cover up so no one gets suspicious because there's a kid now but the father is never around







> This is not about recognizing, it's about being aware that his subordinate had a kid with Sasuke under his nose. He had no such knowledge. Sasuke knows he has a kid.


How do you not see when someone is pregnant

Is there a jutsu to hide fat now?

Why doesn't Chouji (or chouchou) use it.


Are you even trying?


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

Sarada is definitely Karin's. 

Rai is most definitely trolling here. 

The theme of gaiden
Karin looks exactly like Karin and dresses just like her as well
You dont go 9 chapters saying one thing and think you can make it up some BS in the 10th. 

As far as I am concerned Sarada is Karin's. Too much evidence for it. Sorry Kishi but when you develop your red herring more than the truth then the truth wont be accepted.


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

The drawings will come in around 30 min


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jul 1, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> OD: have you already seen it, too?



I saw it when the raw came rolling in for scan teams. It's a cute chappie.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Sarada is definitely Karin's.
> 
> Rai is most definitely trolling here.
> 
> ...


PAWS, its been confirmed three times that Sakura is Sarada's biological mother.By Evil, by Rai, and by Organic Dinosaur!


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> The drawings will come in around 30 min



OH MY


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Sarada is definitely Karin's.
> 
> Rai is most definitely trolling here.
> 
> ...



I'm saving this post. If Sakura truly is the mother then this is going into my sig.


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> The drawings will come in around 30 min



I prefer Indra's drawing. Such masterpiece.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I saw it when the raw came rolling in for scan teams. It's a cute chappie.



<3

can't wait.....but I need sleep :/


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> PAWS, its been confirmed three times that Sakura is Sarada's biological mother.By Evil, by Rai, and by Organic Dinosaur!



Except Kishi put more development into his red herring so how much does the truth count here when its got super crappy development compared to the red herring?


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *You mean to tell me that we couldn't have gotten this story without this "who's the mom" crap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I saw it when the raw came rolling in for scan teams. It's a cute chappie.



i had a question too .


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I saw it when the raw came rolling in for scan teams. It's a cute chappie.



Awesome. Not going to ask specifics, beyond this: Rai's not trolling, right?


----------



## Knowna (Jul 1, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> The drawings will come in around 30 min



I'm gonna beat you at posting them first 

Are you happy with the spoilers btw?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

ch1p said:


> *I've been saying that Kishi has been fumbling with the plot since the zombie arc and would probably benefit from a fortnight series instead of a weekly series. You're preaching to the choir*
> *
> It wasn't me who's been here defending Kishi's writing every week. I have never said it was good at 100%. In fact, I've gotten a lot of flack for saying it sucked at points.
> *
> However, to think Kishi would subvert his core thematic, which is bonds, that was not intelligent. *Yes, Kishi does a lot of mistakes and could handle things a hella lot better, but that he'd never make*.



You're agreeing with me here. Next question. 





> Actually, Naruto spent 75% of the series learning what it truly meant to have bonds and what it meant to be Hokage. Sarada only taking ten chapters was a blessing.



At the same time having Sarada know who her real mother is in one chapter and then spending 9 chapters to learn at least a fraction of what Naruto learned in the first 35 chapters would have been better than t his. 



> You have this weird idea that because I'm a fan of SS, I would care about every petty detail that don't matter. I don't. This is what allows me to see the big picture, say with confidence that Sakura is the mother from day 1 and even after the DNA test, and what didn't allow you to see it, while you defended Karin is the mother thing.
> 
> I still remember how you were upset that Sasuke got his 180 behaviour change from his brother and how much that didn't make sense. You were too focused on Naruto then, not enough on Sasuke. The kid was always about his brother, over everyone else. Meeting Itachi again and hearing what his preaching through the previous hokages was perfect for that 180. Obviously, it needed the rest of team 7 to set him completely straight, but that's another can.



Sasuke's attitude changing from Itachi that I mentioned ended up working to my favor considering he turned heel, something that I was actually telling all of you was going to happen, so really that's a bad example, what I was advocating for was exactly what happened, it's only that people didn't believe anything else which is what I was getting at. In this case however seeing the big picture does not negate every small detail in order for said big picture to come through. Once that happens, people immediately see what doesn't make sense and they make comments about it. It's been happening since as far as I can remember on this forum. 

The big picture does matter at the end of the day but with that said, if the small details aren't mentioned and accurate then people, like in this thread, immediately make comments and don't understand. That's not good. You need the big picture and the smaller details to create the full story. 

Kishi cannot do that.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Except Kishi put more development into his red herring so how much does the truth count here when its got super crappy development compared to the red herring?


You fell for the Red-herring hook line and sinker. Sasuke and Sakura's development wasn't perfect, but at least there was a mutual attraction there. Sasuke and Karin? Sasuke was always disgusted by her advances. 

Every source confirmed Sarada's parentage. Karin isn't her mom at all, biologically or otherwise.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> I prefer Indra's drawing. Such masterpiece.


I take requests 



^Previews



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> PAWS, its been confirmed three times that Sakura is Sarada's biological mother.By Evil, by Rai, and by Organic Dinosaur!


OD never confirmed anything 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

TBH - If you deny the manga (I'm not picking any sides tbh) it should of been obvious that Sakura was the mom anyway with promotional ads and shit. 

They basically ruined the surprise before the Manga started

I can't lie and say that I disregarded them on the belief that Sakura was indeed her true mother because she raised her, so that's what Kishimoto meant as they advertised that. But as the story grew closer with no resolution it became obvious it was one, and that Karin would be the most outrageous choice due to the amount of holes/trolling he put in


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Sarada is definitely Karin's.
> 
> Rai is most definitely trolling here.
> 
> ...





dunno what are you even thinking....if that's what makes you feel better though.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Did Sasuke answer any of these questions? If not...

The header lives on


----------



## Knowna (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Sarada is definitely Karin's.
> 
> Rai is most definitely trolling here.
> 
> ...



~Take off the glasses and you have color swapped Sakura
~Bad eyesight/ glasses shape are not exclusive to Karin & believe it or not clothes aren't genetic
~Sarada initially asked Shizune and Shizune denied Karin being the mom from the get-go
~Sasuke had no idea what she was talking about when she confronted him, his reaction proved how stupid the notion was
~Naruto couldn't recall pregnant Sakura- only suggest she wasn't in the village when she gave birth
~DNA test shows identical results. Kishi isn't a scientist but that would be a pretty negligent  fk up if he was trying to show a parent-child match
~Sasuke was never interested in Karin (can't emphasize this enough) 
~Sasuke post 699 would never share common ground with Father Shin about how superior genes matter
~Sakura flat out said she thought she made everything clear to Sarada, so one would think her being someone else's daughter she'd have known already. 
~Sarada was being *contrasted *to the younger Shin not *paralleled*

Argue all you want about SS dynamics and whether you like them as a couple, but for the matter of Sakura being biological mom it was something Sarada was solely meant to doubt, falling for it as a reader only proved your own simple-mindedness and unfamiliarity to common literary mislead tactics...


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Sure there isn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which one of those points implies butthurt


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Told you guys Sakura was the mom.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

Knowna said:


> I'm gonna beat you at posting them first
> 
> Are you happy with the spoilers btw?



How can I not be happy?

I will count on you to post the drawings
Btw, there r ppl who said they'd eat poo if Sakura turned out to be the mom
wonder what's gonna happen to them?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jul 1, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Awesome. Not going to ask specifics, beyond this: Rai's not trolling, right?



About Mamakura and Papasuke?~

Nope.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 1, 2015)

Im more excited on Ino's reappearance, than in any of this dramarhea


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> The drawings will come in around 30 min



yussss bring in the cute family moments


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You fell for the Red-herring hook line and sinker. Sasuke and Sakura's development wasn't perfect, but at least there was a mutual attraction there. Sasuke and Karin? Sasuke was always disgusted by her advances.
> 
> Every source confirmed Sarada's parentage. Karin isn't her mom at all, biologically or otherwise.



But you dont even care that the truth makes no sense.....All you care about is your pairing even at the expense of the quality  of the manga. 

Kishi developed his red herring way more than the truth to the point where the truth makes zero sense.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

The way Evil said that gives me that troll feeling 

She's so good at what she does you can see it in her words xD


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Did Sasuke answer any of these questions? If not...
> 
> The header lives on



I never noticed. SBT. Record. Band.

Who made this?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> But you dont even care that the truth makes no sense.....All you care about is your pairing even at the expense of the quality  of the manga.
> 
> Kishi developed his red herring way more than the truth to the point where the truth makes zero sense.


Sasuke and Sakura are *married*. How doesn't it make anysense? How does Sasuke and Karin make sense PAWS when Sasuke's shown disgust around her?


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Sarada is definitely Karin's.
> 
> Rai is most definitely trolling here.
> 
> ...



Reminds me of NS after 699 came out


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> TBH - If you deny the manga (I'm not picking any sides tbh) it should of been obvious that Sakura was the mom anyway with promotional ads and shit.
> 
> They basically ruined the surprise before the Manga started
> 
> I can't lie and say that I disregarded them on the belief that Sakura was indeed her true mother because she raised her, so that's what Kishimoto meant as they advertised that. But as the story grew closer with no resolution it became obvious it was one, and that Karin would be the most outrageous choice due to the amount of holes/trolling he put in



The funny part some people think either one of them (Sakura/Karin) being the real mother will fix everything that came before it.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2015)

Kishi showing he's not actually capable of writing a sensible story yet again


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

N120 said:


> Which one of those points implies butthurt



Considering how you guys were paying so much attention to Gaiden and relishing that Karin is the mom........you tell me why its suddenly not relevant. Actually don't. We already know.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I saw it when the raw came rolling in for scan teams. It's a cute chappie.



Cute you say?


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> How can I not be happy?
> 
> I will count on you to post the drawings
> Btw, there r ppl who said they'd eat poo if Sakura turned out to be the mom
> wonder what's gonna happen to them?



well...I think they keep the promise


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> About Mamakura and Papasuke?~
> 
> Nope.



About who the bio mom is?


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone have a compilation of what OD's said or did he only make the one post


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> About Mamakura and Papasuke?~
> 
> Nope.



Hmmm....There is something here.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> The funny part some people think either one of them (Sakura/Karin) being the real mother will fix everything that came before it.


It's truly a one way gig.

I don't really see how being the mom affected the relationships or the messages he conveyed with them at all. But hey, at least one of them gets a trophy


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> About Mamakura and Papasuke?~
> 
> Nope.



There we go folks. ^ third confirmation.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Considering how you guys were paying so much attention to Gaiden and relishing that Karin is the mom........*you tell me why its suddenly not relevant.* Actually don't. We already know.



I honestly wonder from where you came up with that crap. 

People criticising the writing here. If anything, you seem way to delusional with such a shallow way of thinking "Sakura is the mother. I was right, therefore fuck everything else" So childish.


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke and Sakura are *married*. How doesn't it make anysense? How does Sasuke and Karin make sense PAWS when Sasuke's shown disgust around her?



LOL then where the fuck are their pictures? DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW HORRID THE PAIRING LOOKS? But you dont care as long as they are together even though it makes no sense. 


When did Sasuke show disgust towards her? What does that even mean? He straight up apologized to her when he was still pretty bad.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

From what I understand is that Shin Senior is taken back to Konoha and Ino interrogates him with her Shintenshin no Jutsu?

Maybe that'll be the way how this ties to the Boruto movie.


----------



## Knowna (Jul 1, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> How can I not be happy?
> 
> I will count on you to post the drawings
> Btw, there r ppl who said they'd eat poo if Sakura turned out to be the mom
> wonder what's gonna happen to them?



Gonna eat poo!?? 

Hopefully they add some nutella to diminish the taste


----------



## Tokoya (Jul 1, 2015)

If Rai is trolling and Karin is the biological mother, my faith in Kishi regaining his touch that he had while writing part 1 will be restored


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Mizura said:


> He married her.


I saw no wedding. There are no wedding pictures inside the house. All we know is he calls her "wife", but he didn't even kiss her. Explain that Sakura's behavior with Sarada about kisses. It's forced and inconsistent



> Way to skip over the fact that Karin could have easily sought asylum in Konoha. Did you forget the fact that Sasuke's best bud is the Hokage


Yeah and Sasuke doesn't even live in the village. Konoha isn't Karin's village. Maybe she wanted to keep living in her hideout doing experiments but wanted Sarada to live in a real village with other children



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Every promotional image. Every lead up. Everything shows that Sarada is Sakura's daughter. Biologically.


First you talk about RED HERRINGS like a fucking manga professor and then you believe what they say in the promotional image (with no words) before the manga even starts. Yeah sure. Sounds good


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

How long until this madness end?


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> The way Evil said that gives me that troll feeling
> 
> She's so good at what she does you can see it in her words xD



im a sasusaku and i feel an ominous vibe from her words, too. 

either way, this will be my reaction


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> I take requests
> 
> 
> 
> ^Previews



Can i use this as my sig? It's so freaking beautiful. 
Draw somethin from Rai's spoiler???? 

I wish evil stick around for some more trolls. 
Evil, Rai, and OD are done with spoilers probably. Now we wait for the chapter


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> From what I understand is that Shin Senior is taken back to Konoha and Ino interrogates him with her Shintenshin no Jutsu?
> 
> Maybe that'll be the way how this ties to the Boruto movie.



I think the senior one died, no?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> *
> 
> How about this whole post is a waste of time because truth is, no where did I said that this story couldn't have gone a different direction*. Nor I don't understand what led you to believe that. Hell, before the series came out, I thought it was going to be about "adventures with Boruto and friends", where we get to explore more of the new ninja world. Something that could of been pretty cool and I would've prefer that.* However, Kishi wanted baby mama drama and to tell the message that genes shouldn't be the only determinant in making one family.** I simply was addressing that the message Sarada learned will all be the same after finding out Sakura the mother
> It not my fault people feel bamboozled after I and many many others including some ASS, time after time warn readers of Kishi love for red herrings. but hey some just didn't want to listen*



And that proves my point. You're stating you didn't say it couldn't go in a different direction, which was my entire point, and with that said we still could have enjoyed a better overall story and instead after that you mention the "mad" thing. 

You're assuming most people are mostly mad that they're apparently "wrong", that's not true. Since I've joined this forum many people have been wrong and have outright admitted it. Ask any of the older posters, when I'm wrong I outright say it. That's not the problem. The problem is it all making sense and the problem is the amount of time actually presented on the subjects at hand. If it all made sense as a whole and it was great trust me, people wouldn't be making these comments. 

If you all assume that everyone's simply "mad because they're wrong and they don't see it" then you're really misunderstanding the majority of the posters who are speaking out against it. If that's truly all that you see then there's just no need for me to even post to you anymore considering the comments aren't being addressed. There's just no use if people don't really see why people are even speaking in the first place. Yeah this is my last post to you on this since it seems you're stuck on the "lolz guys are mad" thing. 
​


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> LOL then where the fuck are their pictures? DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW HORRID THE PAIRING LOOKS? But you dont care as long as they are together even though it makes no sense.


Since that was the only picture they had at the time. Like Sarada, you made it out to be something worse. Sasuke and Sakrua are married, they're Sarada's biological parents. 

How does it make it look horrid? Sasuke and Sakura have had a mutual attraction since part I.


> When did Sasuke show disgust towards her? What does that even mean? He straight up apologized to her when he was still pretty bad.


And then when she threw herself at him he frowned, sweated and tried to pull away. He doesn't like her that way. Everytime she makes a sexual advance on him he pulls away frowning.


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Gonna eat poo!??
> 
> Hopefully they add some nutella to diminish the taste


Yeah, sure, like nutella helps with everything right? lol 
a promise is a promise
and ppl will force them to keep their promises until they forever log off their accounts


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

OD is being shady  **


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> I saw no wedding. There are no wedding pictures inside the house. All we know is he calls her "wife", but he didn't even kiss her. Explain that Sakura's behavior with Sarada about kisses. It's forced and inconsistent





do u need detail by detail proof in order to believe something?

yeah sasuke and sakura did not have sex that's why they have a child that is called sarada uchiha


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since that was the only picture they had at the time. Like Sarada, you made it out to be something worse. Sasuke and Sakrua are married, they're Sarada's biological parents.
> 
> How does it make it look horrid? *Sasuke and Sakura have had a mutual attraction since part I.*
> 
> And then when she threw herself at him he frowned, sweated and tried to pull away. He doesn't like her that way. Everytime she makes a sexual advance on him he pulls away frowning.



God I cant believe Kishi never put your garbage fandom in their place to the point where you guys say shit like that. 

Oh wait never mind he  put you in your place for 699 chapters.


----------



## xiumin (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 1, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> About Mamakura and Papasuke?~
> 
> Nope.



So they end up having their first kid by the end of the chapter and it's Sarada's half sibling.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

Glenn Beck said:


> im a sasusaku and i feel an ominous vibe from her words, too.
> 
> either way, this will be my reaction



Don't. Evil said it. Rai said it. OD said it. It's on Baidu. Safe to say, it's true. Sakura spawned.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> When did Sasuke show disgust towards her? What does that even mean? He straight up apologized to her when he was still pretty bad.



For an SK shipper, you sure missed their last canon interaction:



Too busy with fanfics I guess.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

It's on Baidu? For sure?

Can we finally say we're out of the trollzone?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> God I cant believe Kishi never put your garbage fandom in their place to the point where you guys say shit like that.
> 
> Oh wait never mind he  put you in your place for 699 chapters.


Sasuke asked Sakura to wait for him in 699. And guess what, even though I don't like SasuSaku, I understand why it happened. I reread the manga, Sasuke and Sakura have had a mutual attraction since part I, its a lie when you said that there wasn't.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Can i use this as my sig? It's so freaking beautiful.
> Draw somethin from Rai's spoiler????
> 
> I wish evil stick around for some more trolls.
> Evil, Rai, and OD are done with spoilers probably. Now we wait for the chapter


Sure, but I made this out for you especially.

Uchiha family dinner from Baidone.

Source: Yours truly


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 1, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Don't. Evil said it. Rai said it. OD said it. It's on Baidu. Safe to say, it's true. Sakura spawned.



Thanks for the pick-me-up, I just hope it's true.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Don't. Evil said it. Rai said it. OD said it. It's on Baidu. Safe to say, it's true. Sakura spawned.



Now I need to see with my own eyes



Shit, I'm not even getting what I want from this Gaiden. Seeing the little shit Burrito put in his place.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> "lolz guys are mad"​



This has moved from irritating, to hilarious, half the time with this run.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> It's on Baidu? For sure?
> 
> Can we finally say we're out of the trollzone?



Yes, get out of there.
lol


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jul 1, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> Can't believe ppl care so much about this pairing stuff. Not saying that isn't fine but it really does show where this thing has gone when this is by far the most discussed thing and it's not even close.



it's obviously a major major draw, i mean just look at the activity here

thread has absolutely exploded we're up to like 80 pages now ffs and the chapter ain't even out

Kishi is a bloody genius


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> For an SK shipper, you sure missed their last canon interaction:
> 
> 
> 
> Too busy with fanfics I guess.



SK shipper? Oh no. Just a regular fan. 

More emotion out of Sasuke then Sakura was ever able to get in 695 chapters.


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> LOL then where the fuck are their pictures? DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW HORRID THE PAIRING LOOKS? But you dont care as long as they are together even though it makes no sense.
> 
> 
> When did Sasuke show disgust towards her? What does that even mean? He straight up apologized to her when he was still pretty bad.



Someone's jimmies are more than rustled now.  
Awwww, they look horrid do they?  No, sweetie, that's a matter of YOUR opinion. Seriously, you need to calm down and have a beer, if you're of age that is, because judging by this post, I'm not so sure you are.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> It's on Baidu? For sure?
> 
> Can we finally say we're out of the trollzone?



Yeah, it's on Baidu.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 1, 2015)

From what I've seen Rai doesn't troll. And this is coming from a SK fan, so it seems pretty legit Sakura's the mother. What else is there to troll when that was the biggest question plaguing everyone's minds since chapter 1?


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke asked Sakura to wait for him in 699. And guess what, *even though I don't like SasuSaku*, I understand why it happened. I reread the manga, Sasuke and Sakura have had a mutual attraction since part I, its a lie when you said that there wasn't.



Sure. Lets leave it at that.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> SK shipper? Oh no. Just a regular fan.
> 
> More emotion out of Sasuke then Sakura was ever able to get in 695 chapters.


Emotion which is disgusted with Karin's advances. Compared to his blushing around Sakura's hugs, asking her to wait for him, smirking at her power displays, etc.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yes, get out of there.
> lol


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Sure. Lets leave it at that.


I'm not. I just understand why it happened. I'm a NaruHina fan through and through.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke asked Sakura to wait for him in 699. And guess what, even though I don't like SasuSaku, I understand why it happened. I reread the manga, Sasuke and Sakura have had a mutual attraction since part I, its a lie when you said that there wasn't.


Mutual attraction since Part 1..

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> For an SK shipper, you sure missed their last canon interaction:
> 
> 
> 
> Too busy with fanfics I guess.



Sasuke is asexual. 

What does this even prove.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> SK shipper? Oh no. Just a regular fan.
> 
> More emotion out of Sasuke then Sakura was ever able to get in 695 chapters.



Not a shipper at all. Shippers wouldn't make such butthurt statements like that.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 1, 2015)

I need receipts before I believe Karin isn't the mom 
Kishi pretty much trolled everyone in this gaiden


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Someone's jimmies are more than rustled now.
> Awwww, they look horrid do they?  No, sweetie, that's a matter of YOUR opinion. Seriously, you need to calm down and have a beer, if you're of age that is, because judging by this post, I'm not so sure you are.



Lol Be quiet you had a heart attack reading every gaiden chapter. Your fandom is just nuts, well most, not all but a giant number are simply nuts.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Mutual attraction since Part 1..
> 
> Jesus Christ.


Then I guess Sasuke was blushing for no reason when Sakura hugged him twice in Part I, when he got enraged Sakura was hurt in Part I, and was willing to die for Sakura in Part I?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Kasumi said:


> Come on you guys don't tell me you're really believing all three OD, Rai and Evil are in on this right now and they are just trolling, that would too good to be true not to mention Kishi doesn't have the balls plus that would probably explode the fandom.



I want to believe that the sensible ending is what will happen, and Id like to believe all of this is true, but the confirmations have been tepid, with the exception of Rai who has never lied - but we can't be sure he hasn't fallen under the influence of evil (ha, nice). 

But truth is this gaiden has made me question not just Kishi's writing, but his overall judgment.  The morale here is almost as low as on the Fairy Tail boards. Almost.


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

So all the build up and "misleads" are explained right? 
I suppose it would be fine if there's a perfectly good explanation for all of this.... like really going as far as to fake a DNA test...
no one finds that ridiculous?


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

Nesha said:


> From what I've seen Rai doesn't troll. And this is coming from a SK fan, so it seems pretty legit Sakura's the mother. What else is there to troll when that was the biggest question plaguing everyone's minds since chapter 1?



They don't want those girls to commit suicide.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 1, 2015)

Nesha said:


> From what I've seen Rai doesn't troll. And this is coming from a SK fan, so it seems pretty legit Sakura's the mother. What else is there to troll when that was the biggest question plaguing everyone's minds since chapter 1?



that's why its got me feelin' funny. it's the one thing that makes up the whole gaiden and then they're just going to tell us before the chapter is released that sakura is the mother after all. the whole plot is about how it doesn't matter if you're genetically bonded, what matters is how you feel... i find it hard to believe that kishi's meaning can be as powerful if it turns out sakura is the mother. that said, i hope and pray she is. with the way this fandom gets trolled, though, i'd still rather not get too excited and count my chickens before my eggs hatch.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Then I guess Sasuke was blushing for no reason when Sakura hugged him twice in Part I, when he got enraged Sakura was hurt in Part I, and was willing to die for Sakura in Part I?


Sasuke gave his life for Naruto back in Part 1 before their friendship was even established as close, just for the sake of saving his life.

Show me those blushing panels in spoilers please


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

Nesha said:


> From what I've seen Rai doesn't troll. And this is coming from a SK fan, so it seems pretty legit Sakura's the mother. What else is there to troll when that was the biggest question plaguing everyone's minds since chapter 1?



If u don't mind me asking, why would u even want Karin to be with Sasuke? 
(even before chapter 700?)

I don't care about all the paring (besides Minato & Kushina I suppose). But relationships with Sasuke
seems obnoxious to me. lol 

If I could, I would have Narudo never even goes/thinks about Sasuke.  

As a Narudo fan, even I can admit that nothing damaged his character more than his relashionship with Sasuke. 

Same shit with Karin and Sakura. No dignity at all. lol


----------



## Daisydoo (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Told you guys Sakura was the mom.



Did you now


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

^ ...dude, Sarada's Parentage was written on the wall for a LONG time.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Lol Be quiet you had a heart attack reading every gaiden chapter. Your fandom is just nuts, well most, not all but a giant number are simply nuts.



Can't be anymore nuts than you who has a major hate boner for a fictional pairing. How people can get this upset and angry over fictional pairings is seriously beyond me.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 1, 2015)

l0rdza0n said:


> it's obviously a major major draw, i mean just look at the activity here
> 
> thread has absolutely exploded we're up to like 80 pages now ffs and the chapter ain't even out
> 
> Kishi is a bloody genius



Nothing to do with Kishi when /a/ is here.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> Yeah sure. Believe. It was obvious even before Naruto started. In 1998 it was already obvious!!!



Kishi said to the NARUTO voice actors that Sasuke and Sakura would end up together in 2002, so you're not too far out.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Every promotional image. Every lead up. Everything shows that Sarada is Sakura's daughter. Biologically. Things didn't even change for the Boruto: The Movie material. Not to mention both Kishimoto and his assistant going, Word of God, that Sarada is Sakura's daughter. It was literally written all over the place.







afrosheen6565 said:


> Speaking of cloning and genetics....and I might just be overthinking this
> 
> But did we ever get an explanation for how the Shins got their sharingans. Papa shin has an implant (otherwise we're dealing with another survivor of the Uchiha clan)...so how can he pass that on to genetic clones? Won't they need implants? And if they get implants, why are all the MS designs the same O___O. The thought that went into this villain was filler level.



The sharingans from Shin come from the same source the sharingans from Danzo's arm came from. The Uchiha massacre and Orochimaru's experiences.

I thought the umbilical cord was either from Sasuke or Sarada from the start, and that's how they evolved the Shin sharingans to mangekyo sharingans, through experiments with the cells of it. That's what Orochimaru does for a living, experiment on shit and exploiting uchiha.

Especially if it was Sarada's. She's too young to have MS, but Kishi wanted to show it and its powers, so he made the Shin's have it.

Seems like Karin just came into posession of the cord by a random reason.



Zensuki said:


> Sure there isn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, they say that every week.

Dun care, dun care, but then they're here every week, posting plenty and judging on every detail that doesn't matter, and crying about things they should know a long time ago. I'm sure many have no lives, but having no life and still spending it at something you don't care care about is double pathetic.

They've always cared and will always care, but they're too childish to admit theior Tsundere relationship with NARUTO.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Well, regardless of what anyone can think of SS it is hard to deny that it kept plenty of people QUITE interested with the number of views here being off the charts. 

Even Evil considered this drama to be interesting enough to appear here almost every week for some sweet trolling. 

I wonder if after the events in the movie Sasuke will finally settle down with the baddies being gone or there will be some new excuse to keep him away from Konoha?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

Link removed

Screenshot from Baidu.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Rai doesn't troll, even if he did, good job. It would be awesome for him to be known as the guy who gave reliable spoilers, and then kicked everyone's butt in the end.

Same goes for OD.

Evil is already famous so 

These three will have given so much butthurt the miles of angry pairing fans would raise hell on their children's children

Anyway I don't and can't believe they are lying.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

Just keep up like that guys as much as I am eating my popcorn


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sure, but I made this out for you especially.
> 
> Uchiha family dinner from Baidone.
> 
> Source: Yours truly



So the new kid's name is Tomato Uchiha. Or is it Bento Uchiha?


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2015)

*Karin haters disgust me*



PikaCheeka said:


> For an SK shipper, you sure missed their last canon interaction:
> 
> 
> 
> Too busy with fanfics I guess.



My god!  Poor guy was kidnapped by Karin and forced to work with her to the point they are so familiar with each other that even Kabuto knows, forced to take her on the team against his will and magically unlock Amaterasu control and shut down even though it's love that makes Uchiha's eyes become stronger.  He even had Karin still work for him after that moment.  Poor baby 


Yeah.  Disgusted with her after everything they have been through.  Really.  

Even in that picture, he doesn't really look disgusted because he's not pushing her away.  He's making a frown.  He even made a frown when Itachi said "I will always love you".  He may not be married to Karin, but if he was disgusted with her, don't you think Sasuke is just a little tiny bit stronger then her and would kill her with his power?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

Hmm I can't make the image bigger...but from what I can tell Sasuke is leaving and it seems like Sakura is preggers?


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

Too many of you have been fixating on the baby drama and pairing shit. For those of you who misunderstand the point of Gaiden.... 

Gaiden focuses on Sarada and serves as the platform for her character growth. Naruto helps her realize the truth about bonds. Love formed from bonds make up the connections between families, friends and so on. Blood relations, time and distance dont matter as long as love persists. 

The prime examples of this being the bonds:  

- between mother and daughter: At the a time when Sarada thoughts Sakura wasnt her mother, she comes to realize that she loved and took care her despite not being blood-related. Sarada recalls the time Sakura poked her head, which is the symbol for the expression of ultimate love.  

- husband & wife: Sarada questioned her parent's relationship but she saw that her parents address each other with endearing names (anata), acknowledge each other as husband and wife, and protect each other. Time apart and long distance means so little for a couple in love. 

-Father and daughter: 
Sakura reassured Sarada that both of them are are very precious to Sasuke. They are the reason for why he wont home...not until he finishes his mission. She promises her that when he returns she will understand the meaning of the pokehead *cues Rai's spoilers about Sasuke hugging and poking Sarada in the head.* 
Sarada witnesses that despite not knowing his own daughter, Sasuke was willing to protect her with his own life...because he loves her.  

Naruto's lesson gives Sarada resolution to the doubts about her family situation and her father. Now she aspires to follow in his footsteps as Hokage. She inherited the Will of Fire from him. 

Boruto the movie also parallels Gaiden: 

-Both Sasuke and Naruto have duties that require that they spend a lot of time away from their respective families. 
-Boruto, like Sarada, misunderstands and hates his father because of that. He comes to understand his father's feelings for his family and the village. 

Kishi used SK and SS as plot device, but in reality were never his main focus.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Is nf crashing for anyone else


----------



## ThatBastard (Jul 1, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Link removed
> 
> Screenshot from Baidu.



Is that supposed to be a picture for ants?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Rai doesn't troll, even if he did, good job. It would be awesome for him to be known as the guy who gave reliable spoilers, and then kicked everyone's butt in the end.
> 
> Same goes for OD.
> 
> ...



Agreed. 

But seriously, thanks to Evil, Rai, and OD for sticking out their necks and providing these spoilers.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Can we see Baidu fully?


----------



## Alkaid (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> Sasuke is asexual.
> 
> What does this even prove.



Don't let the teenage girls and shippers hear you say that


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Kishi said to the NARUTO voice actors that Sasuke and Sakura would end up together in 2002, so you're not too far out.


Red herring doesn't apply here. He said Sasuke and Sakura would end up together and then made a series of insane Red Herrings which said just the opposite

AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Mutual attraction since Part 1..
> 
> Jesus Christ.



Nope, before they were even born


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

ThatBastard said:


> Is that supposed to be a picture for ants?



"What is this a school for ants!"


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

ThatBastard said:


> Is that supposed to be a picture for ants?



Gah. Basically, it says Sakura is the biological mother. Mobile is not cooperating.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But seriously, thanks to Evil, Rai, and OD for sticking out their necks and providing these spoilers.



This, for real. Thanks for all the fish, no hate from me if you guys troll, don't troll, plan to troll a possible next time.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 1, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Link removed
> 
> Screenshot from Baidu.



For ants?


----------



## Snashe (Jul 1, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Gonna eat poo!??
> 
> Hopefully they add some nutella to diminish the taste



Diminish the taste? You know how it tastes like?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2015)

What is all of this umbilical cord business?


----------



## Daisydoo (Jul 1, 2015)

Kasumi said:


> Come on you guys don't tell me you're really believing all three OD, Rai and Evil are in on this right now and they are just trolling, that would too good to be true not to mention Kishi doesn't have the balls plus that would probably explode the fandom.



And Kishi would write about Adultery/Infidelity in his supposedly children-teenager manga because?

If it really did turned out that OD,Rai and Evil were trolling about Sakura being the biological mother,
it would only please his western/international fans. His Japanese readers will not be happy. They are too polite to read about adultery in SHONEN (not ecchi) manga. And I highly doubt Shonen Jump would allow him to publish such a thing.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You're agreeing with me here. Next question.



I'm not agreeing with you. I'm saying we exist in the same universe, but we're not in the same continent or country (hopefully).

Just because we have something in common doesn't mean we, you know, agree. You think Kishi's bad writing only extends to the gaiden or something. I've been saying this since the zombie arc and I don't remember you complaining about it then, so if anything, you're agreeing with me.



> At the same time having Sarada know who her real mother is in one chapter and then spending 9 chapters to learn at least a fraction of what Naruto learned in the first 35 chapters would have been better than t his.



Sarada not knowing who her mother was, or not knowing Sasuke's character, is what motivated her to learn that bonds is what matters, not blood, time and space.



> Sasuke's attitude changing from Itachi that I mentioned ended up working to my favor considering he turned heel, something that I was actually telling all of you was going to happen, so really that's a bad example, what I was advocating for was exactly what happened, it's only that people didn't believe anything else which is what I was getting at. In this case however seeing the big picture does not negate every small detail in order for said big picture to come through. Once that happens, people immediately see what doesn't make sense and they make comments about it. It's been happening since as far as I can remember on this forum.



I very much doubt it. I took a picture with a bottle of Sasuke haterz tears precisely because of your drivel.



> The big picture does matter at the end of the day but with that said, if *the small details aren't mentioned and accurate then people, like in this thread, immediately make comments and don't understand*. That's not good. You need the big picture and the smaller details to create the full story.
> 
> Kishi cannot do that.



It's your fault for being obsessed, not Kishi's. You want a nice 'plot hole' or an irrelevant detail that Kishi didn't explain? What happened to Mizuki and what other jutsus were in the forbidden scroll? *That is chapter 1 alone.*


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

where are the redraws?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Gah. Basically, it says Sakura is the biological mother. Mobile is not cooperating.



I'd help you but i find it pretty pointless lol


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Can we see Baidu fully?



Turrin

At

Baidu

Has reliable stuff a lot.


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

mckagan said:


> where are the redraws?



lol sorry the girl showed up then disappeared
I think shes still drawing or something lol


----------



## Rai (Jul 1, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Turrin
> 
> At
> 
> ...



All those spoilers are already in the spoiler thread


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

But damn...Karin had to remain so ADDICTED to keep the umbilical cord of Sasuke's kid since she couldn't get HIS umbilical cord...or his D. :

Poor girl is probably still a virgin despite her huge sex drive. 

She will never let go of her attraction.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

Raiden said:


> You can see some details if you enlarge the screenshot. It's blurry but Sasuke pokes Sakuras forehead again as he leaves. And she looks a little chunky.



No, that picture has nothing to do with anything, Otaku only wanted to show Turrin saying Sakura is the bio mom. Thats all.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> All those spoilers are already in the spoiler thread



Yeah, I know. They just wanted another source since so many people are swearing you are trolling.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jul 1, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Turrin
> 
> At
> 
> ...



Because Rai is Baidu's Turrin~


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> No, that picture has nothing to do with anything, Otaku only wanted to show Turrin saying Sakura is the bio mom. Thats all.



Wait, Turrin from here? He's on Baidu?

Edit: NVM. OD just cleared that up.


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Because Rai is Baidu's Turrin~



Now the truth is revealed:amazed:amazed


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Wait, Turrin from here? He's on Baidu?



OD answered it for you  DUN DUN DUN DUN


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> All those spoilers are already in the spoiler thread



Why are Sakura boobs so big, Rai? 

Were they like that since the beginning of Gaiden and I didn't notice?


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> lol sorry the girl showed up then disappeared
> I think shes still drawing or something lol



waiting


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Because Rai is Baidu's Turrin~



Well, I wasn't going to say that...but yeah, I figured that out a few weeks ago.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Well, I wasn't going to say that...but yeah, I figured that out a few weeks ago.


I was hoping it remained a secret but it got pretty obvious I guess lol.


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

kinda wish those images were bigger
it kind of just looks like a fan colored ch 699 to me :u


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Why are Sakura boobs so big, Rai?
> 
> Were they like that since the beginning of Gaiden and I didn't notice?


The hell you talking about, she's still mosquito-chan


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

How long is left for the chapter to come out, Rai?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Can you give us the link again?


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jul 1, 2015)

How many hours until raws?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 1, 2015)

Daisydoo said:


> And Kishi would write about Adultery/Infidelity in his supposedly children-teenager manga because?
> 
> If it really did turned out that OD,Rai and Evil were trolling about Sakura being the biological mother,
> it would only please his western/international fans. His Japanese readers will not be happy. *They are too polite to read about adultery in SHONEN (not ecchi) manga.*. And I highly doubt Shonen Jump would allow him to publish such a thing.



That's bullshit.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

ch1p said:


> I'm not agreeing with you. I'm saying we exist in the same universe, but we're not in the same continent or country (hopefully).
> 
> Just because we have something in common doesn't mean we, you know, agree. You think Kishi's bad writing only extends to the gaiden or something. I've been saying this since the zombie arc and I don't remember you complaining about it then, so if anything, you're agreeing with me.



This is tiresome so I'll just end it with this post, it's going in circles. I've been saying for a while Kishi's been fucking up, you remember my comments on the crazy shit Madara did, you remember me saying Kishi left off the Tobi/Sasuke plot, you remember me saying a lot of stuff, this is just a continuation. That's the end of that. 


> Sarada not knowing who her mother was, or not knowing Sasuke's character, is what motivated her to learn that bonds is what matters, not blood, time and space.



She could have easily understood the type of man Sasuke is without the baby mama drama if he changed the story, she'd get Sasuke, understand who Naruto is and boom it would be fine. The fact she didn't know her mother doesn't really change anything in regards to the full impact since she's without Sasuke for most of her life. 


> I very much doubt it. I took a picture with a bottle of Sasuke haterz tears precisely because of your drivel.



Ok. 


> It's your fault for being obsessed, not Kishi's. You want a nice 'plot hole' or an irrelevant detail that Kishi didn't explain? What happened to Mizuki and what other jutsus were in the forbidden scroll? *That is chapter 1 alone.*



Last I checked, people were assuming Naruto would have the scroll to himself now since he's Hokage so it still keeps bring brought up. 

Either way I'm done responding in circle. You get what I'm saying here and I get what you're saying so this is pointless.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

about 2 hours for the chap


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

I was going to say that it's finally over... but then I saw the next 20 pages of shitstorm xD I guess it's a mini 699/700 situation and we know that one hasn't ended for some people yet xD

Thanks Evil, Rai and OD for the excitement and fun 

Now I wait for the chapter


----------



## Daisydoo (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ^ ...dude, Sarada's Parentage was written on the wall for a LONG time.



Yes. I know. You did not get my sarcasm apparently.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

mckagan said:


> about 2 hours for the chap



Shit, too much time


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I was hoping it remained a secret but it got pretty obvious I guess lol.



Rai...is....everywhere.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

Is Turrin unbanned yet?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 1, 2015)

63 pages of "I DONT CURR"

Yeah, you don't care.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jul 1, 2015)

people all over are literally staying up just to read this chapter

do you see it?!

DO YOU FEEL IT?!

the hype is real.. Kishi is a dealer and this is his crack

it can't end on the movie Kishi  it can't!


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Is Turrin unbanned yet?



I think I saw them on last week?


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> The hell you talking about, she's still mosquito-chan



Excuse me, ser. The picture is too small, I'm tired and all that red is probably fooling my brain. Her boobs look bigger than her damn head.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 1, 2015)

hey... if people didnt care we wouldnt have had the shitstorm we did before, right?


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Link removed
> 
> Screenshot from Baidu.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> hey... if people didnt care we wouldnt have had the shitstorm we did before, right?



Yeah


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

SuohUchiha said:


> Shit, too much time



i know dude


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

That's a big antz.


----------



## ThatBastard (Jul 1, 2015)

Daisydoo said:


> And Kishi would write about Adultery/Infidelity in his supposedly children-teenager manga because?
> 
> If it really did turned out that OD,Rai and Evil were trolling about Sakura being the biological mother,
> it would only please his western/international fans. His Japanese readers will not be happy. They are too polite to read about adultery in SHONEN (not ecchi) manga. And I highly doubt Shonen Jump would allow him to publish such a thing.



I have to agree with,



Golden Witch said:


> That's bullshit.




If you've read a lot of things from WSJ you'd see that there's teen pregnancy, implied rape, implied sex and instances of adultery in a lot of the manga that is published in the magazine. Stuff like that isn't new to readers young or old, it causes drama forced or not and people like drama.


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

The pic is too smol 
bruh...
c'mon


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

I can firmly tell you guys too many anon are reading what you are posting and they are laughing off.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> hey... if people didnt care we wouldnt have had the shitstorm we did before, right?



It is exactly because of this that I think this whole red herring was fucking genius. It sure got people paying attention (be it happy, pissed, whatever).


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> And that proves my point. You're stating you didn't say it couldn't go in a different direction, which was my entire point, and with that said we still could have enjoyed a better overall story and instead after that you mention the "mad" thing.
> 
> You're assuming most people are mostly mad that they're apparently "wrong", that's not true. Since I've joined this forum many people have been wrong and have outright admitted it. Ask any of the older posters, when I'm wrong I outright say it. That's not the problem. The problem is it all making sense and the problem is the amount of time actually presented on the subjects at hand. If it all made sense as a whole and it was great trust me, people wouldn't be making these comments.
> 
> ...


@bolded your doing me a favor  
This argument been senseless from the beginning after you responded with shit that don't have anything to do with what I addressed.

---

Anyway, I wonder what that funny moment between Sasuke and Sakura is?


----------



## greatestchange (Jul 1, 2015)

All it is is the headpoke from 699 and clarification that sakura is the bio mom. you aren't missing anything


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

Quit squinting man


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

Was Sarada's eyesight explained? Sorry if it was answered, I can't go through all the pages


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> hey... if people didnt care we wouldnt have had the shitstorm we did before, right?



[YOUTUBE]https://youtu.be/137zL_goITs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

If it didnt talk about the villain at all
Then perhaps Gaiden isn't really a setup for the movie, but rather a story about the Uchiha family that Kishi liked to write


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Is nf crashing for anyone else



so many people are here posting and viewing and refreshing that it's like a mini-ddos attack

just shows the immense interest this story Kishi has written has in attracting people

lol Sauce is THE BOSS!!

and i'm still  because some people are liek "there hasn't been a single rasengan this entire gaiden!!"


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

Indra, draw me like one of your french girl   
LOL


----------



## Daisydoo (Jul 1, 2015)

ThatBastard said:


> I have to agree with,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Adultery between main characters?
I had no idea.....I just assumed. Sorry.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes. We get it. My picture was too damn small. 

I gave enough information on how to find it though.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I think the senior one died, no?



Neither Evil or Rai spoke about him and later Rai mentioned Ino appears in the chapter, then I read someone said here Shin would be interrogated so I put two and two together.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you for providing the picture though! Here's some rep..which should be seven k or so lol.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> Was Sarada's eyesight explained?



It's a red herring! It's to mislead the readers, it doesn't need an explanation!!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> It's a red herring! It's to mislead the readers, it doesn't need an explanation!!


...why does it need explaining. Plenty of people in the manga have bad vision, doesn't mean they're related.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> It's a red herring! It's to mislead the readers, it doesn't need an explanation!!



It really doesn't? You know children can have bad vision even if their parents don't, right?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Excuse me, ser. The picture is too small, I'm tired and all that red is probably fooling my brain. Her boobs look bigger than her damn head.


Yeah your seeing something wrong


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I honestly wonder from where you came up with that crap.
> 
> People criticising the writing here. If anything, you seem way to delusional with such a shallow way of thinking "Sakura is the mother. I was right, therefore fuck everything else" So childish.



Except the writing is actual garbage.

Just because your pairing was saved from further shame doesn't make Kishimoto some good writer

Gaiden served little purpose besides giving him extra $$ before the Burrito movie.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...why does it need explaining. Plenty of people in the manga have bad vision, doesn't mean they're related.



Why does it need explanation? Almost 90% of Naruto characters wear glasses!!!

AHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> It really doesn't? You know children can have bad vision even if their parents don't, right?





sarada may have been watching too much t.v
in chapter 1 they have huge t.v


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

Indra has sharingan thats why he can see that shitty mini picture that no one can lol


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

love this


----------



## ch1p (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Then I guess Sasuke was blushing for no reason when Sakura hugged him twice in Part I, when he got enraged Sakura was hurt in Part I, and was willing to die for Sakura in Part I?



The blush was just dirt and how such love can be platonic, like love for hamburgers.  Oh, how I miss NarSak delulu. I'll miss it forever.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This is tiresome so I'll just end it with this post, it's going in circles. I've been saying for a while Kishi's been fucking up, you remember my comments on the crazy shit Madara did, you remember me saying Kishi left off the Tobi/Sasuke plot, you remember me saying a lot of stuff, this is just a continuation. That's the end of that.



As I said, I've complained since zombie arc. You have no seniority here.

And didn't you defend Kaguya, the biggest asspull this manga ever done second only to the 'child of prophecy', which I'm pretty sure you love as well? If that's the case, what moral do you even have to talk about legitimate complaints?



> She could have easily understood the type of man Sasuke is without the baby mama drama if he changed the story, she'd get Sasuke, understand who Naruto is and boom it would be fine. The fact she didn't know her mother doesn't really change anything in regards to the full impact since she's without Sasuke for most of her life.



Sarada could have questioned Sasuke's character in another way, sure.

Notice though, that this manga is about bonds and that Sasuke redeemed himself in 698-699, and that translated into finally accepted his bonds with others. How can you make someone question Sasuke's character? You question his redemption and his acceptance of bonds.

Sasuke has like, seven people he cares about, his dead parents, Itachi, Kakashi, Naruto, Sakura and Sarada.  What are the bonds that are relevant for Sarada? Oh, the ones between Sasuke and Sakura, and Sasuke and Sarada.

So Sakura questions both, does Sasuke care about Sakura or did he cheat on her (half the gaiden speak) and does Sasuke care about Sarada, or did he abandon her (the other half of gaiden speak).

It's 2+2, KB.



> Last I checked, people were assuming Naruto would have the scroll to himself now since he's Hokage so it still keeps bring brought up.



How does that explain what happened to Mizuki and what is on the scroll? Kishi never explained those details.



Tifa Lockhart said:


> 63 pages of "I DONT CURR"
> 
> Yeah, you don't care.






SuohUchiha said:


> I can firmly tell you guys too many anon are reading what you are posting and they are laughing off.



What goes on NARUTO threads on /a/ is actually tragic. It's about NarutoBase level, but with more swearing and more tit jokes. Not sure if they're breaking the rules with this one.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

mckagan said:


> Indra, draw me like one of your french girl
> LOL


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> It really doesn't? You know children can have bad vision even if their parents don't, right?



I know  But I thought it might be one of the things to get an explanation xD I've always thought it might be connected to Sasuke losing his vision.

Edit: I thought that now that the whole mom thing was answered it would be safe to ask such questions :sweat


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

Lolz you had to do it


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke and Sakura have had a mutual attraction since part I.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 1, 2015)

lmao


as for the damn pic Link removed

why is it so small. please tell me a panel isn't wasted on something we already saw???


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2015)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> 63 pages of "I DONT CURR"
> 
> Yeah, you don't care.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> It really doesn't? You know children can have bad vision even if their parents don't, right?



you know aside from old characters which don't have bad vision since birth only 2 or 3 wear glasses, right?


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

24'd


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


>



 made my day!


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Yeah your seeing something wrong



My eyes are going to shit. Perhaps Kabuto and Karin my real parents.


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

It hurts my brain too.


----------



## Knowna (Jul 1, 2015)

Otaku's pic doesn't have a (new)spoiler image it's just text from Turrin @ baidu posting about Saku being bio mom...


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jul 1, 2015)

Choa said:


> Except the writing is actual garbage.
> 
> Just because your pairing was saved from further shame doesn't make Kishimoto some good writer
> 
> Gaiden served little purpose besides giving him extra $$ before the Burrito movie.



shouldn't have expected too much from Kishi


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

Kishi stated in his databook Sakura was the one who filled his empty existence! isnt that something btw?


----------



## ThatBastard (Jul 1, 2015)

Honestly all I want to see is the color page, Ino and Bolt.

Rai/OD do they have a new house? If they do does it look exactly the same?


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm still stuck on
>Karin and Sakura were both there when Sarada was born
> But Sakura wasn't shown giving birth.

Unless its some kind of technicality where the birth is like entirely off screen and you can just hear the noises (or read the noises whatever)
or one of them explains it


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 1, 2015)

The glasses actually do potentially have an explanation, not that one is actually needed. 

Sarada started wearing glasses after her childhood illness. Quite a few illnesses & infections common in children can cause impaired vision & blindness, so I wouldn't be remotely surprised if this was the explanation for it.


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

So all this was to teach boruto about narutos responsibilities as a father and hokage to all the children in the village. *slowclap

Kishi, you genius.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> And you're still not understanding that even if it's ok in the present, that does not negate the past in regards to how the plot is. If someone's a former alcoholic but has recovered and is now sober, that doesn't mean that they weren't a former alcoholic. It's part of their history and they've overcome it so they wear it as a badge of honor considering they've beaten their demons. Kakashi was a shitty teacher to Naruto in the past but he helped him and became a better teacher. It doesn't mean he wasn't a shitty teacher.
> 
> We just can't completely erase the negatives from everyone's history. History is history.


Dude Naruto as a manga has always been about people's bonds with each other, and how they change as characters because of those bonds. Someone's mistakes and fucks ups in the past are irrelevant. Almost every villain in Naruto had redeemable reasons for their actions, and almost every time their motives were rooted in their bond with others.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

jimbutts said:


> I'm still stuck on
> >Karin and Sakura were both there when Sarada was born
> > But Sakura wasn't shown giving birth.
> 
> ...




Sakura is the bio mom. Rai said we gotta wait until the chapter to come out to learn that so be patient but there is something accurate, Mamakura is the bio mom


----------



## SSRules (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh my god!! Gold


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

mckagan said:


> made my day!


Glad you loved it. Anything for a fan


----------



## santanico (Jul 1, 2015)

Maybe Sarada contracted meningitis


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

You made my day


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

Choa said:


> Except the writing is actual garbage.
> 
> Just because your pairing was saved from further shame doesn't make Kishimoto some good writer
> 
> Gaiden served little purpose besides giving him extra $$ before the Burrito movie.



and why are you telling ME that again?


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jul 1, 2015)

this is fantastic.


----------



## freeforall (Jul 1, 2015)

Disappointed there's no graduation scene. Chapters 1-2 foreshadow it will happen....


----------



## ch1p (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> you know aside from old characters which don't have bad vision since birth only 2 or 3 wear glasses, right?



Let's put things in perspective.

Tazuna, that chick from zombie arc, Karin, Kabuto, AU!Tsunade, they all have glasses. So you insist Sarada must be related to at least one of them, while discarding all others.

On the other hand...

Tsunade, Sakura and Sarada are the only characters who can do okasho, which is the big punch that relies on precise chakra control. Only these three characters can do it.

You insist Sakura and Sarada aren't related even though they share this similarity, and you ignore that even though they share that similarity, with Tsunade / Sakura and Tsunade / Sarada.

TL;DR: You have no point.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

freeforall said:


> Disappointed there's no graduation scene. Chapters 1-2 foreshadow it will happen....


Yeah this is hit me hard.

I was excited for everyone, including Sarada, to be shown graduating with a test.

To see them wear their headbands for the first time.

To see all the happy parents in contrast to part 1 where barely any parents were shown and Naruto/Sasuke were alone.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 1, 2015)

This thread is a goldmine.

I'm just waiting on that sweet family interaction Sarada and I have craved for so long.



Evil said:


> Told you guys Sakura was the mom.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

I wear glasses ! I need double glasses now?? 

But if yall are so interested.



Thar.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 1, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> this is fantastic.



Figured I'd make fun of myself a bit.


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

sums up 99% of NF re. the gaiden 
[YOUTUBE]kXlzXLgzKHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EmelMina (Jul 1, 2015)

omg. Love this one !


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I wear glasses ! I need double glasses now??
> 
> But if yall are so interested.
> 
> ...



it means that you are the son of Karin twice


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

I wanted to laugh out loud at VenomSake but seems he is not around.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sarada started wearing glasses after her childhood illness



Sarada started wearing glasses at 3, maybe 4 years old? Before that you don't need glasses, you can't even walk nor read. Fact is only 2 or 3 characters in this Manga Universe have bad vision since birth. The old people don't count because it's not genetic and not since birth

So we can say genetic bad vision in Naruto Universe IS NOT COMMON AT ALL


----------



## ch1p (Jul 1, 2015)

starr said:


> Maybe Sarada contracted meningitis



It could be lupus or sarcoidoisis. Quick, we need to go run a lumbar puncture.



mckagan said:


> it means that you are the son of Karin twice


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Told you guys Sakura was the mom.



So I called out the troll and got awesomely 80s music in the process. 





ch1p said:


> It could be lupus or sarcoidoisis. Quick, go run a lumbar puncture.



It's never lupus


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

mckagan said:


> it means that you are the son of Karin twice



 That plot twist.


----------



## Crystal Renee (Jul 1, 2015)

I think the thing to remember about Naruto is that people will always be looking for a loophole for whatever they do not like. It's been that way since the beginning of the series; you don't like it, find a loophole.

I honestly think Kishi tried to do a lot in 700 chapters that was unnecessary-- quell the theories others had made and threatened his staff over (Karin being the mother, Sasuke and Sakura not actually being married, etc), and in the end missed out on really giving a good explanation on what he really should have explained, which was how Sasuke and Sakura finally got together. 

All in all, the story is very Kishi-like and not that surprising in the end. We'll have to wait for the last chapter and Boruto to see how it all ties in together. I'm not exactly happy with it's execution, but I'm still looking forward to the chapter regardless. 

After being in the fandom so long it's hard not to still get a little excited...


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> and why are you telling ME that again?





Hussain said:


> People criticising the writing here. If anything, you seem way to delusional with such a shallow way of thinking "Sakura is the mother. I was right, therefore fuck everything else" So childish.



**


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Dude Naruto as a manga has always been about people's bonds with each other, and how they change as characters because of those bonds. *Someone's mistakes and fucks ups in the past are irrelevant.* Almost every villain in Naruto had redeemable reasons for their actions, and almost every time their motives were rooted in their bond with others.



According to your logic, once someone changes you cannot mention any of their faults in the past even in a discussion which is my entire point with you. Yeah, I can't debate with anyone who thinks that way because according to you, we can't even talk about the things Sasuke's done previously that were negative such as trying to kill Naruto because, as you're saying, he's "changed". You can't even bring up how Sasuke's changed using your logic and what he's overcome in his struggles. That's idiotic. This is the last post I'm making to you on the subject, that's idiotic to omit the past in discussions simply because someone's changed. 

Watch the door on your way out. 
​


----------



## noakai (Jul 1, 2015)

Sarada wears glasses because Kishi thinks it softens her up, he said as much when he talked about designing her and needing ways to make her not scary since she's meant to be a female version of Sasuke. The fact that he could use that to troll about the mother was a bonus lol. There's no in universe reason, it's just that. And sometimes even young children end up needing glasses without serious medical reasons/illnesses.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2015)

Chapter 700:  Sasuke and Sakura have a Daughter named Sarada

Gaiden 1-9: Who is Sarada's Mom?

Gaiden 10: Sakura


It's like we are toddlers.
\


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Dude Naruto as a manga has always been about people's bonds with each other, and how they change as characters because of those bonds. Someone's mistakes and fucks ups in the past are irrelevant. Almost every villain in Naruto had redeemable reasons for their actions, and almost every time their motives were rooted in their bond with others.



That kind of approach becomes so messed up without limits set to it though, limits which Kishi had no regard for. You can attempt to twist anyone's actions as being done out of "redeemable reasons" if you reached far enough.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

It's anyone pissed off that the new generation didn't show up and that there's no graduation?

I'm furious. I mean what kind of prologue is this?


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yep. This gaiden made no sense what so ever. No villain, no new generation, no underlying plot for new era, nothing.

Chapter 1 -8 were equiviliant to 699. Chapter 9 was a leap just like 700.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Chapter 700:  Sasuke and Sakura have a Daughter named Sarada
> 
> Gaiden 1-9: Who is Sarada's Mom?
> 
> ...


You forget the target audience, 12 year old boys.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Crystal Renee said:


> I think the thing to remember about Naruto is that people will always be looking for a loophole for whatever they do not like. It's been that way since the beginning of the series; you don't like it, find a loophole.
> 
> I honestly think Kishi tried to do a lot in 700 chapters that was unnecessary-- quell the theories others had made and threatened his staff over (Karin being the mother, Sasuke and Sakura not actually being married, etc), and in the end missed out on really giving a good explanation on what he really should have explained, which was how Sasuke and Sakura finally got together.
> 
> ...



100% agree with everything you said. :33

I have a feeling it's not actually ending (because of the countdown to the "secret" coming out in like 3 weeks) but I think I'm going to mark the end of the Gaiden as the end of the manga for me. After the movie, I think I'm done. That's pretty exciting, though nowhere near as exciting as waiting for 699/700 was. 



Revolution said:


> Chapter 700:  Sasuke and Sakura have a Daughter named Sarada
> 
> Gaiden 1-9: Who is Sarada's Mom?
> 
> ...



It was just so unnecessary


----------



## HeavenlyD5 (Jul 1, 2015)

Go cry about it ... its just manga.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> It's anyone pissed off that the new generation didn't show up and that there's no graduation?
> 
> I'm furious. I mean what kind of prologue is this?



I realy wanna see more of Inojin and Shikadai


----------



## Sango-chan (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> It's anyone pissed off that the new generation didn't show up and that there's no graduation?
> 
> I'm furious. I mean what kind of prologue is this?



Should of been called Uchiha Gaiden.........


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2015)

N120 said:


> Yep. This gaiden made no sense what so ever. *No villain, no new generation, no underlying plot for new era,* nothing.



Movie, Movie, Movie


----------



## ThatBastard (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> It's anyone pissed off that the new generation didn't show up and that there's no graduation?
> 
> I'm furious. I mean what kind of prologue is this?



Don't worry, they'll get about ten minutes (being generous here) of screen time in the new Boruto movie.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You forget the target audience, 12 year old boys.



it makes even less sense when you think about it that way.


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't know man. If Sasuke or Sakura or Naruto even were like "of course Sakura is your mom but its a bit complicated, we'll explain later' instead of being as suspicious as possible 

I would have been more inclined to believe this was a red herring... 
But no they just kept not answering her or brushing her off... I don't even get it...
Was she born in a drug den or something?? Like whats to hide?
But i guess i'll have to wait then...but still


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 1, 2015)

And here I was expecting shin to not be fodder. I knew he was a pathetic villain, but he's fodder too? I mean the normal akatsuki members werent even afraid of the nine tails then you have shin talking about reviving them and yet gets scared of the release of kurama. Hidan would eat shin alive.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> It's anyone pissed off that the new generation didn't show up and that there's no graduation?
> 
> I'm furious. I mean what kind of prologue is this?



Last week scan said there was going to come out a special chapter that would work to connect with Boruto the Movie and it was going to be about Naruto and Boruto, i do not really get why no one has said anything of it.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

I was going to say that the chapter should also mean that Sarada's chakra control was inherited... but then I realized people will probably still argue about it xD


----------



## freeforall (Jul 1, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> *The glasses* actually do potentially have an explanation, not that one is actually needed.
> 
> Sarada started wearing glasses after her childhood illness. Quite a few illnesses & infections common in children can cause impaired vision & blindness, so I wouldn't be remotely surprised if this was the explanation for it.



My questioning is why they are similar to Karins. I know its just there for the sake of drama, but im going to facepalm if Kishi makes SS say its a coincidence. It will be an easy way for him to get out of this mess he created. LMAO I do expect him to give a little explanation since the glasses were the item that started this whole fiasco.


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

mckagan said:


> I realy wanna see more of Inojin and Shikadai



She may not give us a drawing this time, but she did confirm that Chouji looked very skinny


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Movie, Movie, Movie



Yes please, let's all move on. This never happened.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jul 1, 2015)

And so nothing was learned


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 1, 2015)

*reads spoilers*

A well done shitty chapter to end this terrible spinoff.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 1, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Tazuna, that chick from zombie arc, Karin, Kabuto, AU!Tsunade, they all have glasses.


Tazuna? He isn't even a real character, he is like fodder. And he is pretty old with white hair, bring evidence that he wears glasses since birth and has genetic bad vision.



> Tsunade, Sakura and Sarada are the only characters who can do okasho, which is the big punch that relies on precise chakra control. Only these three characters can do it.


Yeah and you know why, you genius? Because Tsunade was Sakura's teacher just like Jiraiya was Naruto's teacher. Thats' why they share the same technique


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> It's anyone pissed off that the new generation didn't show up and that there's no graduation?
> 
> I'm furious. I mean what kind of prologue is this?



Furious... no. Disappointed, yes. I mean the preview thing that OD translated said the graduation would happen... so what happened? And yes I'm disappointed that more of the new generation in the spin-off. Though even before the first chapter I knew that Kishi couldn't fit them all in, he could have cameo's I guess you could call them. I mean he had 10 chapters to work with, that is very little time to shove in every new character you can.


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

Drawings r out!!!


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

sarada looks shy
sasuke just hugs her oh my gawd


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Chapter 700:  Sasuke and Sakura have a Daughter named Sarada
> 
> Gaiden 1-9: Who is Sarada's Mom?
> 
> ...



This would be a good post..

If over 90% of Gaiden wasn't involved in telling the story that bonds formed are greater than blood ties, because you know, that was the lesson being taught to Salad

So why would Kishimoto spend 10 weeks teaching Salad a lesson that is of no relevance to her?

It makes absolutely no sense and shows Gaiden was made purely for money.

Red Herring or not, Kishimoto is a horrendous writer and I can't see his next work doing any numbers because of it.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> She may not give us a drawing this time, but she did confirm that Chouji looked very skinny



no redraws this week?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

SuohUchiha said:


> Last week scan said there was going to come out a special chapter that would work to connect with Boruto the Movie and it was going to be about Naruto and Boruto, i do not really get why no one has said anything of it.


Can you find the source?

I hope it's not the thing I remember, if so, it was for the chibi Sasuke series


----------



## Knowna (Jul 1, 2015)

Sarada and Sasuke! credit @ Baidu


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sarada and Sasuke! credit @ Baidu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



masterpiece


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sarada and Sasuke! credit @ Baidu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I've been waiting for something like this for nine god damn years 

   

Also that shy face looks like Sakura's


----------



## Knowna (Jul 1, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> masterpiece



I know right?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

Choa said:


> **



ok?

I am not a SS fan. 
I was simply telling that guy (whatever his name was) that people are criticising Kishi's writing (which I agree it's shitty most of the time), when all he cares about is his childish behaviour about his paring being conformed to have a kid and overlooking every other thing as if they don't exist.


----------



## vered (Jul 1, 2015)

So he finally acts as a true father. It only took him 9 chapters to achieve that.


----------



## Daisydoo (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> Sarada started wearing glasses at 3, maybe 4 years old? Before that you don't need glasses, you can't even walk nor read. Fact is only 2 or 3 characters in this Manga Universe have bad vision since birth. The old people don't count because it's not genetic and not since birth
> 
> So we can say genetic bad vision in Naruto Universe IS NOT COMMON AT ALL




Well, given that the new generations has better technology and all, I wouldn't be surprise if somehow technology affects Sarada's eyesight. But I stick with the theory that her fever was what affected her vision. 


My parents and grandparents all have great eyesight but my siblings and I don't.
So we are Karin's children now?


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sarada and Sasuke! credit @ Baidu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awwwwwww


----------



## Sora (Jul 1, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sarada and Sasuke! credit @ Baidu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Sasuke being affectionate!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> It was just so unnecessary


Yes it is 



Knowna said:


> Sarada and Sasuke! credit @ Baidu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke finally managed to resist his Uchiha urge to be a dick


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 1, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> Sarada started wearing glasses at 3, maybe 4 years old? Before that you don't need glasses, you can't even walk nor read. Fact is only 2 or 3 characters in this Manga Universe have bad vision since birth. The old people don't count because it's not genetic and not since birth
> 
> So we can say genetic bad vision in Naruto Universe IS NOT COMMON AT ALL



 I can almost hear the capillaries in your brain exploding when I read your posts. Fascinating, really.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jul 1, 2015)

Aaaww cute


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 1, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sarada and Sasuke! credit @ Baidu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 so sweet!


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 1, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sarada and Sasuke! credit @ Baidu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



BURY ME WITH MY PEOPLE!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 1, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sarada and Sasuke! credit @ Baidu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Fake! Where's the stabby stabby!?


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

I guess there is nothing further on the fainting too? (unless Kishi wanted to poke fun at all the people who mocked Hinata about fainting in the fillers no less lmao) Am I the only one who wants all the little details answered? I know it's not going to happen, but I'm curious 



Knowna said:


> Sarada and Sasuke! credit @ Baidu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



So cute


----------



## ch1p (Jul 1, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sarada and Sasuke! credit @ Baidu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Just like Sakura did in chapter 8. Saw her about to cry and hugged her.


----------



## Mintley (Jul 1, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sarada and Sasuke! credit @ Baidu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sarada and Sasuke! credit @ Baidu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 nice


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

This is so sad. A mere hug is all it takes.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke's doing what he should have done the moment he realized he was about to stab his daughter.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

That Sasuke making him for the time he almost killed her


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> According to your logic, once someone changes you cannot mention any of their faults in the past even in a discussion which is my entire point with you. Yeah, I can't debate with anyone who thinks that way because according to you, we can't even talk about the things Sasuke's done previously that were negative such as trying to kill Naruto because, as you're saying, he's "changed". You can't even bring up how Sasuke's changed using your logic and what he's overcome in his struggles. That's idiotic. This is the last post I'm making to you on the subject, that's idiotic to omit the past in discussions simply because someone's changed.
> 
> Watch the door on your way out.
> ​





like a broken record seriously

past mistakes were in the past, and you learned and after that it's moving on

why make sasuke stuck in the past when he has a chance to be a better person and live his future along his wife and daughter. he is a change man.

if that is all you see about sasuke (being in the dark) then there is no end to this discussion. like you are being stuck in the past and sadly you are still living in that stage, instead of try to see the good things that has come forth after his redemption journey.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke's doing what he should have done the moment he realized he was about to stab his daughter.



Pretty much.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 1, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sarada and Sasuke! credit @ Baidu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Venom Snake (Jul 1, 2015)

"Oh yeah sorry for being shitty dad who almost killed you here a hug will fix everything"


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 2, 2015)

vered said:


> So he finally acts as a true father. It only took him 9 chapters to achieve that.



And a decade or so.


----------



## Cereza (Jul 2, 2015)

This is quite entertaining 

Im swimming in a sea of tears and denial

sauceskully


----------



## ThatBastard (Jul 2, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> "Oh yeah sorry for being shitty dad who almost killed you here a hug will fix everything"



She'll have great stories to tell her kids.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 2, 2015)

The  is real


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 2, 2015)

lndra said:


> Can you find the source?
> 
> I hope it's not the thing I remember, if so, it was for the chibi Sasuke series



Cannot find, sorry but it was the one OD translated as well in first part of this thread, you can find it there and it has a Boruto solo image which says there was supposed to come out a special chapter that would work to connect the Gaiden and Boruto the Movie.


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 2, 2015)

raw spoilers!!


----------



## Alkaid (Jul 2, 2015)

People have been throwing out the word red herring a lot, but I don't think they understand what that word means. 

I suppose you could call things like the glasses, Sarada's resemblance to Karin, and Sakura's speech about there being more to bonds between parent and child than just genetics red herrings.

But they did a DNA test. You just can't do a DNA test then say it was wrong without explaining any potential misgivings that occurred during the test that would have caused an incorrect result.

That's not a red herring, that's a retcon.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sarada and Sasuke! credit @ Baidu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you for this.  It would have a greater effect if he did that instead of "this has nothing to do with you".  It's shitty characterization just to keep Sasuke the  typical "dark antagonist". 

We already saw 700 chapters of this.  It's nothing new to do it again.  It just cheapens and weakens it if all Kishi is doing is just a redo of previous story.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 2, 2015)

Spoiler pic is out! the poke.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 2, 2015)

It's a good year to be a SasuSaku fan.


----------



## Knowna (Jul 2, 2015)

OMG the poke? credit @ baidu


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sarada and Sasuke! credit @ Baidu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



So beautiful.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 2, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> masterpiece



Cute!


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 2, 2015)

other than Sasuke leaving this chapter, Sasuke being affectionate to his child, is I've been waiting for since I started watching/reading Naruto 

It's finally the end of an era


----------



## ch1p (Jul 2, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> Tazuna? He isn't even a real character, he is like fodder. And he is pretty old with white hair, bring evidence that he wears glasses since birth and has genetic bad vision.



Karin isn't a real character either.   She's a fangirl caricature Kishi came up with when he was suffering from hemorroids.

Oh so you accept old age as an excuse for having to wear glasses, but not naturally occurring bad eyesight or a children's disease. 



> Yeah and you know why, you genius? Because Tsunade was Sakura's teacher just like Jiraiya was Naruto's teacher. Thats' why they share the same technique



That technique is only possible because they both have *precise chakra control*. That is something like the Sharingan. It can be honed yes, but it has to be a talent they have in the first place. Sakura showed it when she was fresh out of the academy and hadn't yet trained seriously.

Yet Tsunade and Sakura ARE NOT related.



BigBadBruin343 said:


> Furious... no. Disappointed, yes. I mean the preview thing that OD translated said the graduation would happen... so what happened? And yes I'm disappointed that more of the new generation in the spin-off. Though even before the first chapter I knew that Kishi couldn't fit them all in, he could have cameo's I guess you could call them. I mean he had 10 chapters to work with, that is very little time to shove in every new character you can.



Those previews are never really very accurate. Although I was told that graduation word could have meant something else, not the academy graduation cerimony.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 2, 2015)

Oh so Sasuke is not PimP after all? I am proud of him.


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 2, 2015)

another drawing is out
family photo!!


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> OMG the poke? credit @ baidu



Fuck he looks good.

Kishi will always love him teh moste


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 2, 2015)

Anyone who wants to see the new gen/Hinawari/Hinata will have to wait for the movie. So obvious. 

This gaiden is about SARADA UCHIHA, not irrelevant secondary characters. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> According to your logic, once someone changes you cannot mention any of their faults in the past even in a discussion which is my entire point with you. Yeah, I can't debate with anyone who thinks that way because according to you, we can't even talk about the things Sasuke's done previously that were negative such as trying to kill Naruto because, as you're saying, he's "changed". You can't even bring up how Sasuke's changed using your logic and what he's overcome in his struggles. That's idiotic. This is the last post I'm making to you on the subject, that's idiotic to omit the past in discussions simply because someone's changed.
> 
> Watch the door on your way out.
> ​


What nonsense are you spewing? Putting words in my mouth....

 I was referring the main plot of Naruto and Gaiden as a whole from the AUTHOR's perspective, not my own. The way you and I think things should be dont matter boo.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> People have been throwing out the word red herring a lot, but I don't think they understand what that word means.
> 
> I suppose you could call things like the glasses, Sarada's resemblance to Karin, and Sakura's speech about there being more to bonds between parent and child than just genetics red herrings.
> 
> ...


Not even. The DNA test had a big 'Maybe' on it.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jul 2, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> It's a good year to be a SasuSaku fan.



I don't see how, the Gaiden didn't validate or justify the ship.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 2, 2015)

BREATHE BREATHE BREATHE


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> OMG the poke? credit @ baidu



Sausage looks so beautiful.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 2, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> But they did a DNA test. You just can't do a DNA test then say it was wrong without explaining any potential misgivings that occurred during the test that would have caused an incorrect result.
> 
> That's not a red herring, that's retcon.



If the test was comparing DNA from Sarada's umbilical cord to DNA from Sarada's mouth, then the "match" really does not warrant further explanation. 

It was clear from the beginning that Suigetsu didn't know if it was even Karin's DNA he was testing. That is not a retcon.


----------



## Toneri Otsutsuki (Jul 2, 2015)

Indra, I left you a "message" over on the other site with a particular image, could you relay it to this thread ?


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 








like mother like daughter


----------



## Knowna (Jul 2, 2015)

Family photo redraw! credit @ baidu


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> OMG the poke? credit @ baidu



 
beauty

Now my set can be completed.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 2, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> It's a good year to be a SasuSaku fan.



HELL YA


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> OMG the poke? credit @ baidu


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 2, 2015)

It's 699/700 all over again


----------



## Indra (Jul 2, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> I don't see how, the Gaiden didn't validate or justify the ship.


Forhead pokes solve everything apparently 

I'll try it next time I attack someone close to me


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2015)

Post it on the thread!


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> OMG the poke? credit @ baidu



Did I die and enter paradise?


----------



## Rashman (Jul 2, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Chapter 700:  Sasuke and Sakura have a Daughter named Sarada
> 
> Gaiden 1-9: Who is Sarada's Mom?
> 
> ...



100% agree

This is the only stupid thing about this entire gaiden. The fact that Kishi had to center the plot on something that was so obvious. 9 chapters just to tell us what everybody knew.

I mean, even if he wanted to focus on SS which I have no problem with, he could have still come up with a better plot than "OMG! is Kirin SAruda's MUMS? ZOMG! SusSKY IS A bad father! Sakura no kiss forehead poke susky-kun!!"


----------



## Venom Snake (Jul 2, 2015)

Itachi should sue for copyright infringement


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> People have been throwing out the word red herring a lot, but I don't think they understand what that word means.
> 
> I suppose you could call things like the glasses, Sarada's resemblance to Karin, and Sakura's speech about there being more to bonds between parent and child than just genetics red herrings.
> 
> ...



They're trying to justify shitty writing with even worse logic.

10/10 chance that we won't get an explanation to the DNA test in the final chapter because Kishimoto himself couldn't figure out how he'd bullshit his way out of it

He actually can't bullshit his way out of it because the situation is such that Karin is the mother no matter which side of the coin it lands on so its better he just completely forgot about the DNA test.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> OMG the poke? credit @ baidu





dies in feels


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2015)

lol she blushed.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Family photo redraw! credit @ baidu



Not that jest. Why do you keep that shit. Sakura should burn it.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> OMG the poke? credit @ baidu



The same scene as 699. Same layout, omg.


----------



## Indra (Jul 2, 2015)

Toneri Otsutsuki said:


> Indra, I left you a "message" over on the other site with a particular image, could you relay it to this thread ?


Did you quote me? I don't see it


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Family photo redraw! credit @ baidu



ho w do i aeven react to thi s


----------



## Mintley (Jul 2, 2015)

im nooottt doing to myself, im waiting till the chapter but its so hard not to spoil myself


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 2, 2015)

Glenn Beck said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same exact smile.  Creepy, but cute.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 2, 2015)

dinosaur ninja said:


> like a broken record seriously
> 
> past mistakes were in the past, and you learned and after that it's moving on
> *
> ...






Where did I say that Sasuke wasn't a changed man? Where did I say that he isn't a better person? Tell me, what do you think I'm saying. It's clear you don't even know what I'm talking about nor my position in this. You're assuming I'm thinking Sasuke hasn't changed and yet you don't get that I've said he's redeemed. Considering you don't get it, don't bother to respond. 

I'm tired of all these new people not reading posts. People need to start understanding what they're responding to. I'm tired of stans.​


----------



## Milady (Jul 2, 2015)

Awww!

But sasuke looks like he's wearing something from the Hobbit.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 2, 2015)

Finally a proper family pic.

Still wanna know why the Taka was there all these years though.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Family photo redraw! credit @ baidu



Oh gosh. I'm gonna die before the chapter even comes out.

Luckily, the tears of the irate give me life.


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sarada and Sasuke! credit @ Baidu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


THAT PAPASAUCE/SALAD HUG.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey why did those scans that were always in French just stop? Just wondering.


----------



## Alkaid (Jul 2, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Not even. The DNA test had a big 'Maybe' on it.



What "Maybe" are you talking about? There were no panels that indicated that. The testing was done in less than a page.

He took a swab, put it in the machine, and told Sarada the result.



PikaCheeka said:


> If the test was comparing DNA from Sarada's umbilical cord to DNA from Sarada's mouth, then the "match" really does not warrant further explanation.



That is an if with no panels to back it up. We had no indication of whether or not what was in the drawer was an umbilical cord. This is fanon that was spread throughout the forum and taken as gospel.  



PikaCheeka said:


> It was clear from the beginning that Suigetsu didn't know if it was even Karin's DNA he was testing. That is not a retcon.



Where are the panels and dialogue that indicate this?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2015)

Damn, all the salty people in this thread. 


A lot of people here claimed it was *obvious* the umbilical cord was Karin's...all I can say is: "see what your assumptions get you?". So much for this not being another one of Kishi's red herrings, huh? 



PikaCheeka said:


> If the test was comparing DNA from Sarada's umbilical cord to DNA from Sarada's mouth, then the "match" really does not warrant further explanation.
> 
> It was clear from the beginning that Suigetsu didn't know if it was even Karin's DNA he was testing. That is not a retcon.



Leave 'em to their salty ramblings, PikaCheeka, it makes more sense to them.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 2, 2015)

THIS IS SO GOOD!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 2, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Luckily, the tears of the irate give me life.



                             .


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 2, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> Itachi should sue for copyright infringement



Sasuke is Itachi's #1 fan after all.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 2, 2015)

Rashman said:


> 100% agree
> 
> This is the only stupid thing about this entire gaiden. The fact that Kishi had to center the plot on something that was so obvious. 9 chapters just to tell us what everybody knew.
> 
> I mean, even if he wanted to focus on SS which I have no problem with, he could have still come up with a better plot than "OMG! is Kirin SAruda's MUMS? ZOMG! SusSKY IS A bad father! Sakura no kiss forehead poke susky-kun!!"



Agreed. :|


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2015)

hahah he pulls her in. nice.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 2, 2015)

i need the raws  i need it to be oficial


----------



## hhv94 (Jul 2, 2015)

Glenn Beck said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 2, 2015)

Daisydoo said:


> Well, given that the new generations has better technology and all, I wouldn't be surprise if somehow technology affects Sarada's eyesight. But I stick with the theory that her fever was what affected her vision.


The fever? Now fever makes you blind? Every child has had every kind of illness. Only very few kids wear glasses at 4 years old



> So we are Karin's children now?


Are you a manga character? We are talking about genetic bad vision in Naruto Universe



PikaCheeka said:


> I gave you a plausible explanation with a page from the manga.


A fever? Of course I rejected it, it's forced as hell



> How do you know who has bad eyesight due to genetics and who has it due to illness or injury?


I've never seen bad vision from a stupid fever not even in real life, let alone in a fucking manga. Bring some better arguments please, these are ridiculous



> Bad eyesight in old age can also be tied to genetics


I'm talking about kids with glasses. I remember only Kabuto and Karin. In a manga which has 63649242350202 characters. It's FORCED and STRETCHED as hell.



> Your desperation is a tad obvious.


I care about the writing, not about the pairings. I'm not as childish as you, thanks God


----------



## skysorceress (Jul 2, 2015)

omg


----------



## Indra (Jul 2, 2015)

At least Sarada got the family picture she wanted.

I thought for a second Kishimoto was going to pull a "Sasuke had a picture this whole time under his shoe" type deal.

Sasuke going to leave in another decade


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 2, 2015)

OH GOD JUST RELEASE THE CHAPTER WITHOUT TRANSLATIONS FFS


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> What "Maybe" are you talking about? There were no panels that indicated that. The testing was done in less than a page.
> 
> He took a swab, put it in the machine, and told Sarada the result.


When Suigetsu reached for Karin's supposed sample, he said 'maybe'. He made, just like you, a huge jump that Karin's genetic material was used.


----------



## Rashman (Jul 2, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> And so nothing was learned



Not true...

We learnt that Kishimoto is still a master Troll.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 2, 2015)

Your butt burn haters!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2015)

what if itachi used to smack sasuke


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 2, 2015)

Kishi's making the Uchiha Family the same way people thought they'd be with chapter 700 before this baby mama drama came to light. 

Wow, the progression in this manga is staggering. We've really gone to the year 3015 folks.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 2, 2015)

hhv94 said:


> Thanks for posting this!



found it here;


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> I don't see how, the Gaiden didn't validate or justify the ship.



He said it in jest



PikaCheeka said:


> If the test was comparing DNA from Sarada's umbilical cord to DNA from Sarada's mouth, then the "match" really does not warrant further explanation.
> 
> It was clear from the beginning that Suigetsu didn't know if it was even Karin's DNA he was testing. That is not a retcon.



Why would Karin be in possession of Salad's umbilical chord?

As Evil and many others have already stated, the mother keeps the umbilical chord in Japan, so explain what business Karin could have by being in possession of Salad's umbilical chord.

It doesn't matter if Suigetsu messed up, you still can't explain that.

This is one of the most glaring plot holes in Gaiden that makes literally no sense with a biological Sakura motherhood end.

So no, it's not a red herring, it's straight up retcon.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Where are the panels and dialogue that indicate this?




after 

It isn't a retcon. Kishi being stupid, sure, but not a retcon.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 2, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> .



I need to watch this so bad.


----------



## Daisydoo (Jul 2, 2015)

Rashman said:


> Not true...
> 
> We learnt that Kishimoto is still a master Troll.




#Truestory


----------



## dream (Jul 2, 2015)

Can't stop laughing at these spoilers.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 2, 2015)

Still gotta love how Sarada and Karin wore the same clothes and glasses.  Thanks, Kishi.


----------



## Alkaid (Jul 2, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> When Suigetsu reached for Karin's supposed sample, he said 'maybe'. He made, just like you, a huge jump that Karin's genetic material was used.



Why are you using a translation as proof? There are many liberties taken when it comes to things that like. Even then, what other person's genetic material would be in Karin's drawer? 

People took the umbilical cord thing so seriously because it is an apparent custom in Japan, but we have literally no idea what Suigetsu used as Karin's for testing.


----------



## noakai (Jul 2, 2015)

Raiden said:


> lol she blushed.



I had to go back and look cause I thought that was just crap from a bad scan but she did, that's cute lol.


----------



## freeforall (Jul 2, 2015)

And here I was expecting to much thinking it was going to be an old photo Sasuke kept  to himself. Guess that confirms they have none from when she was younger.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 2, 2015)

I want to see Karin where is she


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Still gotta love how Sarada and Karin wore the same clothes and glasses.  Thanks, Kishi.


Sarada's clothes are Sakura's. Same qipao and short pants.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 2, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> The fever? Now fever makes you blind? Every child has had every kind of illness. Only very few kids wear glasses at 4 years old
> 
> 
> Are you a manga character? We are talking about genetic bad vision in Naruto Universe
> ...



You could have at least done a quick google look. Fever. Infection. Blindness.

Kishi has come up with a lot of shit but he didn't invent meningitis.





> I'm talking about kids with glasses. I remember only Kabuto and Karin. In a manga which has 63649242350202 characters. It's FORCED and STRETCHED as hell.
> 
> 
> *I care about the writing*, not about the pairings. I'm not as childish as you, thanks God



This is rich. You were the biggest defender of the alien soap opera travesty, as I recall.


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 2, 2015)

Im so happy for Sarada. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 2, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sarada's clothes are Sakura's. Same qipao and short pants.



I'm talking about how Karin and Sarada were wearing a tie and shirt in chapter 8.  Yes, she is now dressed like Sakura.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2015)

Good job Papa Sasuke.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 2, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> after
> 
> It isn't a retcon. Kishi being stupid, sure, but not a retcon.



Viz


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 2, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Im so happy for Sarada.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



im so giddy right now jesus


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sarada's clothes are Sakura's. Same qipao and short pants.





Just stop


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Viz



And? The implication that he doesn't know what it really is is still there. Even his goofy "unsure" face.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 2, 2015)

All that is left is to figure what the gaiden's plot is really about.

Bonds are stronger than blood is a dead theme when it all ends with the characters feeling relieved that they won't have to deal with that.

So maybe this was a story about Sasuke's redemption as a father?


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 2, 2015)

Sarada finally getting the hug and forehead poke she's been so desperately wanting is a great moment.


----------



## Alkaid (Jul 2, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> after



Okay, what does the but mean though? There are no panels or other pieces of dialogue that point to what the potential but means.

In cases like these, I would chalk it up to the translators wording.


----------



## Indra (Jul 2, 2015)

What the hell is in that forehead poke?

It makes them forget everything


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 2, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Still gotta love how Sarada and Karin wore the same clothes and glasses.  Thanks, Kishi.



another thing that's forced and stretched only to make the red herring

this is not how you write a story. This is ALL WRONG


----------



## freeforall (Jul 2, 2015)

Rashman said:


> 100% agree
> 
> This is the only stupid thing about this entire gaiden. The fact that Kishi had to center the plot on something that was so obvious. 9 chapters just to tell us what everybody knew.
> 
> I mean, even if he wanted to focus on SS which I have no problem with, he could have still come up with a better plot than "OMG! is Kirin SAruda's MUMS? ZOMG! SusSKY IS A bad father! Sakura no kiss forehead poke susky-kun!!"



So true. Kishi dragged us all along for the shittest ride of our lives. Whether your pro, anti or what not, you've got to admit this gaiden was shit.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 2, 2015)

Choa said:


> Just stop



That top is Sakura ish. Her dress style is a mix, but he probably did it on purpose. 

You people are one foot in de nile. rn 

:letgo


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Sarada finally getting the hug and forehead poke she's been so desperately wanting is a great moment.



yessss, this is so precious to finally see sweet sarada get what she wants most.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 2, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> And? The implication that he doesn't know what it really is is still there. Even his goofy "unsure" face.



"I'm pretty sure" 
Not as if it matters anyway now.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 2, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> It's 699/700 all over again



 celebration!


----------



## Rashman (Jul 2, 2015)

Choa said:


> Why would Karin be in possession of Salad's umbilical chord?
> 
> As Evil and many others have already stated, the mother keeps the umbilical chord in Japan, so explain what business Karin could have by being in possession of Salad's umbilical chord.
> 
> ...



You should probably wait for the chapter to come out to see the explanation before calling it "retcon"


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 2, 2015)

lndra said:


> What the hell is in that forehead poke?
> 
> It makes them forget everything


it might be some kind of genjutsu


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> another thing that's forced and stretched only to make the red herring
> 
> this is not how you write a story. This is ALL WRONG


Karin's wearing a long shirt. Sarada's wearing a qipao just like her mother Sakura. Her glasses are red, Karin's are brown.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 2, 2015)

The Forehead Poke is the Jedi Mind Trick. It works like that at least but at the same time the repercussions are similar to the Finger Poke of Doom.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 2, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Still gotta love how Sarada and Karin wore the same clothes and glasses.  Thanks, Kishi.



Just like Sakura did the same gestures as Kushina. Do you want me to spoil you what he said about that, or you can make that conclusion on your own?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 2, 2015)

Sauce looking delicious


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> That top is Sakura ish. Her dress is a mix, but he probably did it on purpose.
> 
> You people are one foot in de nile. rn
> 
> :letgo



>denile

Salad is actually loli karin

lol k


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 2, 2015)

forehead poke is better than tnj, proven


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 2, 2015)

Glenn Beck said:


> im so giddy right now jesus


I just realized that in the history of the whole manga Sarada is the first person Sasuke pulls into a hug. His daughter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 2, 2015)

lets not forget Itachi could cast genjutsu with his fingers


----------



## Trojan (Jul 2, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> forehead poke is better than tnj, proven



Not really. She still thinks he is shitty in the movie, so she was not really fooled by it like Sakura. 

but then again Bolt was not fooled by TnJ either.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 2, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> lets not forget Sasuke could cast genjutsu with his fingers



Corrected.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 2, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> I just realized that in the history of the whole manga Sarada is the first person Sasuke pulls into a hug. His daughter.



Yep. But shes definitely not the first person that Sasuke has made an attempt to kill in the series  How quickly we forget. Still a deadbeat


----------



## Amol (Jul 2, 2015)

This Gaiden is probably the most shitty 'arc' in mangaverse. Atleast, War Arc had some point, some purpose to it.
There was literally no point to it other than telling us that Uchiha family has shit ton of issues.
Did Kishi write this Gaiden only to ruin Sasuke and Sakura's characters?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 2, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> This is rich. You were the biggest defender of the alien soap opera travesty, as I recall.



Kaguya defenders caring about writing.  Spare no mercy to these.



Uchisians said:


> Im so happy for Sarada.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It's actually better than what she wanted. She wanted to hug him, but he ends up hugging her. Much like the forehead kiss / poke thing for Sakura. Kishi and his parallulz. Truly like mother and child.


----------



## noakai (Jul 2, 2015)

freeforall said:


> So true. Kishi dragged us all along for the shittest ride of our lives. Whether your pro, anti or what not, you've got to admit this gaiden was shit.



Honestly he could still have given Sarada the same amount of angst without having to bring the mom drama in at all. Sarada was so torn up about Sasuke being gone I fully believe she might have just gotten fed up one day and gone looking for him. I guess the point was the whole "it's not blood that makes you love your family" lesson but like...the whole original manga had that message already imo, most of the main characters had parent figures that weren't blood related to them and friends who were as close as family. The onions already got that message across anyway. I would have preferred 100% to just focus on Sarada, Sasuke and Sakura and how Sasuke being gone was really hard for her without wasting panel space on Karin related crap.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 2, 2015)

Choa said:


> He said it in jest
> 
> Why would Karin be in possession of Salad's umbilical chord?
> 
> ...



I don't understand where this came from. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure the person who owns the umbilical cord keeps it. The only reason the moms have it is if the child isn't young enough to take care of it.. y'know, like babies and toddlers


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 2, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> it might be some kind of genjutsu



Do you remember Itachi's finger genjutsu when Naruto and Sakura fought his clone back in early Part 2?


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 2, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Karin's wearing a long shirt. Sarada's wearing a qipao just like her mother Sakura. Her glasses are red, Karin's are brown.



Sarada wears the same glasses (Kabuto's glasses are completely different) and the same necktie or whatever it is

Forced and fucked. Terrible writing

manga has no colors. Glasses looked the same. This "glasses red glasses brown" argument is ridiculous.


----------



## Cord (Jul 2, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Okay, what does the but mean though? There are no panels or other pieces of dialogue that point to what the potential but means.
> 
> In cases like these, I would chalk it up to the translators wording.



It was not outright stated that it was an umbilical cord that Suigetsu used and claimed to be "Karin's sample." It should be pretty damn obvious that the thing people are likely to , which Suigetsu stated was "from when Karin was born" is an_ umbilical cord_. Take a clue. What do people have as a remnant from when they were born? It's also the same thing that people would keep inside a box (as a tradition) in the same context. 

That didn't need to be spelled out for us, to be honest. As to why Karin was in possession of that, my guess is that she was there when Sarada was born and kept a part of the umbilical cord as a memento.


----------



## freeforall (Jul 2, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> I just realized that in the history of the whole manga Sarada is the first person Sasuke pulls into a hug. His daughter.



Obviously not, since SS did do the do  

Jokes, I know what you mean.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Not really. She still thinks he is shitty in the movie, so she was not really fooled by it like Sakura.
> 
> but then again Bolt was not fooled by TnJ either.



Does she? From what I've read is that she wants to be Hokage. Nothing about her hating her father. I could be wrong though.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 2, 2015)

Clothing is genetic, huh....

So how many of us are Forever In the 80s because that's the style our parents wore when we were born?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> "I'm pretty sure"
> Not as if it matters anyway now.



"pretty sure" isn't "sure".

So you are right, it doesn't matter. Kishi just reminded everyone they should pay attention to the details...again.



Alkaid said:


> Okay, what does the but mean though? There are no panels or other pieces of dialogue that point to what the potential but means.
> 
> In cases like these, I would chalk it up to the translators wording.



Unfortunately Kishi isn't all that good at writing, especially when restricted to a short series it seems, so we will not get a worthy explanation. But the "potential of that 'but'" has just been given to you in the new chapter. It was Suigetsu being 100% idiotic and doing a test with material he wasn't even sure belonged to Karin.

Oh come on, that's just reaching. Each and every translation includes the same "unsure" wording and facial expression. Any that do not were consciously excluded to fit a translation they felt made more sense to their wants.

Maybe find the raw and have some professionals translate it for you. That seems to be the only thing you will accept...


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Not really. *She still thinks he is shitty in the movie*, so she was not really fooled by it like Sakura.
> 
> but then again Bolt was not fooled by TnJ either.



That was never said or even implied. All that it says pertaining to Sarada in the movie is that she admires Naruto and wishes to take up the mantle of Hokage. There's nothing about her still thinking he's shitty.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 2, 2015)

Amol said:


> This Gaiden is probably the most shitty 'arc' in mangaverse. Atleast, War Arc had some point, some purpose to it.
> There was literally no point to it other than telling us that Uchiha family* has shit ton of issues.*
> Did Kishi write this Gaiden only to ruin Sasuke and Sakura's characters?



The poke is like the "restart" Button. 
it erases everything before it.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Just like Sakura did the same gestures as Kushina. Do you want me to spoil you what he said about that, or you can make that conclusion on your own?



Every time I see "red herring" I'm going to neg someone.  What is wrong with SS?  I don't even know what you're arguing...The Kushina thing was sorta pointless and stupid too.  I meant sarcastically, gotta love how he made Sarada have an outfit similar to Karin in her reintroduction.  What an annoying comparison that did nothing for any character in Naruto.  As many pointed out, Sakura is a good mother and there was no reason why she should have been questioned as mother.  Instead, she should have questioned Sasuke as a person and a father.  Which she kinda did, but it got lost in this pointless Karin/Sakura cluster fuck.  The only good thing about this entire Gaiden was seeing Sakura as a really caring mother.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 2, 2015)

Rashman said:


> Not true...
> 
> We learnt that Kishimoto is still a master Troll.


Not really, it was an obvious setup the moment Suigetsu only said 'I THINK this is Karin's'. For real examples of master trollers, read Pandora Hearts, Tower of God (the first season) or Kubera. In this case, I facepalmed so hard when people fell for it.

As for why Karin has the cord, as many people already said when the test chapter came out:
- Sakura was probably out of the village when she gave birth, hence no records.
- Karin, who probably doesn't bear any ill-will against her and does care what happens to Sasuke's child, helped her during childbirth.
- For whatever reason, Karin may have asked to keep the cord as a memento. Sakura ended up agreeing because she feels bad for the woman that was also in love with Sasuke and who helped her anyway. And hey, she gets to keep the baby anyway. That or Karin found some other way to keep it.

There. Everything is explained. Much more straightforward than assuming that Karin is bipolar to the point of going out of her way to get pregnant with Sasuke's child, managed to hide it from Oro and then just decided to dump the kid on her rival and never even check up on the kid.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 2, 2015)

ch1p said:
			
		

> *Kaguya defenders* caring about writing.



Why is this a thing


----------



## Trojan (Jul 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> That was never said or even implied. All that it says pertaining to Sarada in the movie is that she admires Naruto and wishes to take up the mantle of Hokage. There's nothing about her still thinking he's shitty.



I am not going to dig out the movie spoilers, but yes it does say she is not on a good terms with him.


----------



## Indra (Jul 2, 2015)

Kishimoto damaged it enough


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 2, 2015)

Why do I even bother...

The thread is going way too fast for anyone to see your posts.


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 2, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Yep. But shes definitely not the first person that Sasuke has made an attempt to kill in the series  How quickly we forget. Still a deadbeat


Hush child. Shhh go to back to spamming about how Karin's the mother or whatever you haters do.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Not really. She still thinks he is shitty in the movie, so she was not really fooled by it like Sakura.
> 
> but then again Bolt was not fooled by TnJ either.



Ah yes, the whole Studio Pierrot hijacks the plot moment.

Sorry bro, manga > anime. If they part ways in good terms in the manga, then that's what it is. The anime's penchant for resetting character development in every movie (and that they've admitted to doing) is irrelevant.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 2, 2015)

sasuke want to be itachi so bad


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 2, 2015)

Mizura said:


> Not really, it was an obvious setup the moment Suigetsu only said 'I THINK this is Karin's'. For real examples of master trollers, read Pandora Hearts, Tower of God (the first season) or Kubera. In this case, I facepalmed so hard when people fell for it.
> 
> As for why Karin has the cord, as many people already said when the test chapter came out:
> - Sakura was probably out of the village when she gave birth, hence no records.
> ...



The cord thing is a matter yet to be explained but the being born outside the village hence having no birth record part...That's so stupid though. Doesn't even Naruto have a record of his birth? Yet he was born with the utmost secrecy.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 2, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> As to why Karin was in possession of that, my guess is that she was there when Sarada was born and kept a part of the umbilical cord as a memento.



What a coincidence!! Karin was there!! AHAHAHAHAHA, what a stupid plot Jesus Christ


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2015)

Somebody is defending Kaguya? lol.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 2, 2015)

Amol said:


> This Gaiden is probably the most shitty 'arc' in mangaverse. Atleast, War Arc had some point, some purpose to it.
> There was literally no point to it other than telling us that Uchiha family has shit ton of issues.
> Did Kishi write this Gaiden only to ruin Sasuke and Sakura's characters?


More like it is Kishi way to say f**k off to anyone who want's romance and their shipping moments is manga. Doubt anyone would dare to ask him for more.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> I don't understand where this came from. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure the person who owns the umbilical cord keeps it. The only reason the moms have it is if the child isn't young enough to take care of it.. y'know, like babies and toddlers







Literally 5 seconds on google


----------



## Trojan (Jul 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Ah yes, the whole Studio Pierrot hijacks the plot moment.
> 
> Sorry bro, manga > anime. If they part ways in good terms in the manga, then that's what it is. The anime's penchant for resetting character development in every movie (and that they've admitted to doing) is irrelevant.



you do know that Kishi is the one who's writing the entire thing and said he can't any better than that, right?


----------



## Hexa (Jul 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> That was never said or even implied. All that it says pertaining to Sarada in the movie is that she admires Naruto and wishes to take up the mantle of Hokage. There's nothing about her still thinking he's shitty.


She thinks Sasuke is "super shannaro", whatever that means.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I am not going to dig out the movie spoilers, but yes it does say she is not on a good terms with him.



A source would actually help your credibility.  I've been following the movie news for months and I haven't seen anything said pertaining to that and there certainly isn't anything in the spoiler thread about it (at least nothing I've seen)

So yea, not taking anything at face value without a source.


----------



## Snowfairy (Jul 2, 2015)

People speak as if the entire umbilical cord was in that box. I assume (correct me if I'm wrong because I'm unaware) the cord that the mother keeps would be the bit that stays attached to the child's belly for the first few weeks of life and then falls off? Or do they cut a piece at birth?

Even so, if Sakura the bio mom were to cut a sliver to keep, an umbilical cord is super long. Any one who was around could sneak a snip if they really wanted to. Just because one person may have her cord, doesn't mean another person couldn't also have another cut of it.


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 2, 2015)

LOL thats pretty awful... I do feel sorry for Karin now
She loved sasuke so much she kept another woman's baby's umbilical cord.....
Am I the only one who finds something severely wrong with that?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 2, 2015)

Hexa said:


> She thinks Sasuke is "chou shannaro", whatever that means.



Isn't the word "chou" usually means "super"?

Sarada is sure impressed with his skills as when he pulled out the head of his Susano'o.

Then again she's a kid so she's impressed by anything the adult shinobis do.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2015)

Hexa said:


> She thinks Sasuke is "super shannaro", whatever that means.



What does it mean?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2015)

>Hmm sometime chou used as basically a way of exaggering something like "super cute." 

Not sure if she's saying he's incredible awesome or incredibly shitty.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 2, 2015)

The umbilical cord is cut in two when the baby is born. A half, the longest, stays with the placenta, that is removed (naturally or with a little help) minutes after the baby is born.
The other, shorter, stays with the baby until it mummifies and separates from the living body on its own.  

So, Karin kept one or the other because Kishimoto's a hack that knows people will argue seriously about shit like this on the internet


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 2, 2015)

Choa said:


> Literally 5 seconds on google



What the 4 girls from Japan on my exchange program told me > 5 seconds on Google

Though they were all from the same region so maybe it's done differently in different parts of Japan.


----------



## Sora (Jul 2, 2015)

jimbutts said:


> LOL thats pretty awful... I do feel sorry for Karin now
> She loved sasuke so much she kept another woman's baby's umbilical cord.....
> Am I the only one who finds something severely wrong with that?



and Sakura pasted her picture on top of hers
both of them looked bad


----------



## Indra (Jul 2, 2015)

Why hate on Karin when she did nothing wrong, you have no idea why she has it.

OBV like Evil said, Japanese mothers keep them. She is definitely Sarada's mother.

No one can tell me otherwise.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Hope someone understands the word sarcasm


----------



## Rashman (Jul 2, 2015)

Mizura said:


> Not really, it was an obvious setup the moment Suigetsu only said 'I THINK this is Karin's'. For real examples of master trollers, read Pandora Hearts, Tower of God (the first season) or Kubera. In this case, *I facepalmed so hard when people fell for it*.



You are right.

I guess it is more correct to say that some people just like to troll themselves then. Sakura was the obvious mum even before the test chapter. The test chapter just made it more obvious who the real mum was.



Terra Branford said:


> What does it mean?



It means Sasuke is "super hell yeah"


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 2, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Isn't the word "chou" usually means "super"?
> 
> Sarada is sure impressed with his skills as when he pulled out the head of his Susano'o.
> 
> Then again she's a kid so she's impressed by anything the adult shinobis do.



Particularly gods. First Naruto then her own Father, what's not to be impressed about?


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 2, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> What does it mean?


She thinks her father is cool. 

I forgot about this...hmmm....


----------



## Alkaid (Jul 2, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> It was not outright stated that it was an umbilical cord that Suigetsu used and claimed to be "Karin's sample."It should be pretty damn obvious that the thing people are likely to , which Suigetsu stated was "from when Karin was born" is an_ umbilical cord_. Take a clue. What do people have as a remnant from when they were born? It's also the same thing that people would keep inside a box (as a tradition) in the same context.
> 
> That didn't need to be spelled out for us, to be honest. As to why Karin was in possession of that, my guess is that she was there when Sarada was born and kept a part of the umbilical cord as a memento.



You can't indicate that what was likely in the drawer was an umbilical cord because of tradition and then turn around and say that Karin kept the umbilical cord as a memento when that clearly goes against the tradition in which the _mother_ is given the umbilical cord.

You can't have it both ways.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 2, 2015)

Raiden said:


> >Hmm sometime chou used as basically a way of exaggering something like "super cute."
> 
> Not sure if she's saying he's incredible awesome or incredibly shitty.



Correct me if i'm wrong, but it seems Sakura uses it when she was excited.  It was sometimes when she was mad, or when she got worked up (such as Naruto pulling a prank).  Saying Shannaro towards her father means she's worked up about it, but not exactly angry or happy.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah from what I found I agree with Sennin. It seems like she's saying her dad is super awesome, especially after this. So it looks like his trips away didn't matter in the long run. That even negates the story here even more LOL, but I guess you can say it's plot development.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 2, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Every time I see "red herring" I'm going to neg someone.  What is wrong with SS?  I don't even know what you're arguing...The Kushina thing was sorta pointless and stupid too.  I meant sarcastically, gotta love how he made Sarada have an outfit similar to Karin in her reintroduction.  What an annoying comparison that did nothing for any character in Naruto.



Sarada's reintroduction was an outfit tht looked EXACTLY like Sakura's.

Karin does wear a shirt that is similar in a flashback in chapter 6 or 7 or whatever.



> As many pointed out, Sakura is a good mother and there was no reason why she should have been questioned as mother.  Instead, she should have questioned Sasuke as a person and a father.  Which she kinda did, but it got lost in this pointless Karin/Sakura cluster fuck.  The only good thing about this entire Gaiden was seeing Sakura as a really caring mother.



Sarada didn't question Sakura besides 'she lied to me' which she thought she did, and she quickly dismissed that when Naruto TnJ about what was truly important in their relationship.

Questioning if she's Sakura's child because Sasuke might have cheated is questioning his character, not Sakura's. Imagine if she questioned if Sasuke was her real father. That's a blow to Sakura, not Sasuke.


----------



## Silver Fang (Jul 2, 2015)

jimbutts said:


> LOL thats pretty awful... I do feel sorry for Karin now
> She loved sasuke so much she kept another woman's baby's umbilical cord.....
> Am I the only one who finds something severely wrong with that?



It's Karin. It wouldn't be surprising. She kept Sasuke's nasty, sweaty, shirt-leading Juugo to wonder what she was doing with it. 

And thought his trying to kill her was hot

And loves when he bites her. She was covered with bites before, but now she's "exclusively for Sasuke."

Keeping a piece of cord from another woman seems right up her alley, long as it's something of Sasuke.


----------



## N120 (Jul 2, 2015)

Amol said:


> This Gaiden is probably the most shitty 'arc' in mangaverse. Atleast, War Arc had some point, some purpose to it.
> There was literally no point to it other than telling us that Uchiha family has shit ton of issues.
> Did Kishi write this Gaiden only to ruin Sasuke and Sakura's characters?



Well considering it was supposed to be the curtain raiser for the movie but nothing of importance was delivered. 

Pairing were already established in 700 this gaiden didn't even add any real development to any of that. These panels could've been drawn as fan art, atleast it serves a purpose for pairing tards. But here? It loses all meaning because it was all meaningless.

Kishi...

Having said that, someone made a good observation. This could just be a lesson for boruto on why Naruto is how he is.

It seems sarada is narutard now and she will try to convince boruto how awsome he is.


----------



## Knowna (Jul 2, 2015)

Her describing her relationship with Sauce as "Shannaro" just means she's filled with a lot of emotions regarding her Dad... indifference,love,anger, it's complicated


----------



## ch1p (Jul 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> you do know that Kishi is the one who's writing the entire thing and said he can't any better than that, right?



He says that about every movie.



Choa said:


> Literally 5 seconds on google



If you had bothered to spend another 5 seconds read it, you'd have come across this:

"This isn’t as peculiar as it may sound to the uninitiated. The entire umbilical cord is not preserved, merely a portion of it. This part shrinks as it dries out, becoming small enough to be stored in a small container — a nice lacquered box being the vessel of choice. "

It's the stub attached to the body that falls off after awhile. Not really the cord itself.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 2, 2015)

Mizura said:


> There. Everything is explained. Much more straightforward than assuming that Karin is bipolar to the point of going out of her way to get pregnant with Sasuke's child, managed to hide it from Oro and then just decided to dump the kid on her rival and never even check up on the kid.



you understand this Oro argument is stupid. when did Oro say Karin had no child? And why should Oro know about Karin's child, if they live in different hideouts? Explain


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> He says that about every movie.



He really does, and it's always shit filler.

Boruto will be worse than the Gaiden. Starting with the MC.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> He says that about every movie.
> .



No he did not. 
the only movie other than this he talked about was the Last, and even that he only said he gave
them the scarf idea. This time he is writing the whole thing.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 2, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The cord thing is a matter yet to be explained but the being born outside the village hence having no birth record part...That's so stupid though. Doesn't even Naruto have a record of his birth? Yet he was born with the utmost secrecy.


No, it's the only logical explanation. If Sakura was in her later stages of pregnancy while in the village and gave birth there, then Naruto would know. If, however, she had not manifested any signs of pregnancy while inside the village and Sarada suddenly shows up, everybody would know that Sarada isn't her child.

This can only mean that Sakura was outside the village when Sarada was born, as well as some time preceding it. Now she could have gone to stalk Karin for a few months so she can steal her baby as soon as she's born, or she gave birth herself while outside the village for whatever reason: traveling with Sasuke, mission, or whatever. In any case, it happened in a way that whem Sakura came back, nobody had a reason to question whether Sarada was hers.

As for Naruto, I actually don't know if he has one, but he was born within the village, though we do know that there are no birth records showing his parentage, else the whole fucking village wouldn't treat him like that.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> He says that about every movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you fuc-

No one expects the entire umbilical chord to be preserved, what your saying is of no value.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> No he did not.
> the only movie other than this he talked about was the Last, and even that he only said he gave
> them the scarf idea. This time he is writing the whole thing.



Gaiden Part II?  The art is horrid, I'll pass.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 2, 2015)

For next movie Kishi will be even more involved than now.

It should be more canon than the manga itself and should be regarded as his most "official" work.

Kishi: I'm surpassing my limits everyone. I think you will enjoy it greatly. I'm drawing with all my strength. I can feel it being my best work and my editor agrees.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 2, 2015)

lndra said:


> Why hate on Karin when she did nothing wrong, you have no idea why she has it.
> 
> OBV like Evil said, Japanese mothers keep them. She is definitely Sarada's mother.
> 
> ...




you are still here *hugs*


----------



## noakai (Jul 2, 2015)

I hope someone remembers to tell Naruto that Sasuke was not running around making babies with someone not Sakura while he was outside the village though


----------



## Knowna (Jul 2, 2015)

Not exactly sure whats going on here but 

credit @ Baidu


----------



## Miss Sarada (Jul 2, 2015)

No more redraws? Oh gosh... i'm already with no nails!


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 2, 2015)

Sakura giving birth outside Konoha with no records is just another stupid coincidence just to make the red herring

This is seriously terrible writing


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 2, 2015)

Mizura said:


> No, it's the only logical explanation. If Sakura was in her later stages of pregnancy while in the village and gave birth there, then Naruto would know. If, however, she had not manifested any signs of pregnancy while inside the village and Sarada suddenly shows up, everybody would know that Sarada isn't her child.
> 
> This can only mean that Sakura was outside the village when Sarada was born, as well as some time preceding it. Now she could have gone to stalk Karin for a few months so she can steal her baby as soon as she's born, or she gave birth herself while outside the village for whatever reason: traveling with Sasuke, mission, or whatever. In any case, it happened in a way that whem Sakura came back, nobody had a reason to question whether Sarada was hers.
> 
> As for Naruto, I actually don't know if he has one, but he was born within the village, though we do know that there are no birth records showing his parentage, else the whole fucking village wouldn't treat him like that.



That makes zero sense still. Sakura and Sasuke both are Konoha ninja, why not just make a record after the fact? In contrast to Naruto, it is not as if there was any effort to hide her parentage.

I thought Naruto did, and it was only Hiruzen and Jiraiya that truly knew about it, but if not whatever. However, the secrecy behind his birth makes actual sense considering the time and who his parents were. As well as the fact that Kushina was a jinchuriki at her most vulnerable state.


----------



## Cord (Jul 2, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> You can't indicate that what was likely in the drawer was an umbilical cord because of tradition and then turn around and say that Karin kept the umbilical cord as a memento when that clearly goes against the tradition in which the _mother_ is given the umbilical cord.
> 
> You can't have it both ways.



It was the first thing that came to my mind to somehow justify why Karin would have Sarada's umbilical cord despite not being her mother, regardless if it goes with the tradition or not. Of course, Kishimoto might have more rubbish reasons to explain that. 

If Kishi had really planned Karin to be the mother from the beginning, with the DNA test to corroborate that, then he should've made Suigetsu find a sample without any ambiguity attached to it: a simple hair strand. What should be obvious, is that he purposely threw the readers off by letting Karin keep that and Suigetsu mistakenly assuming it was hers just to draw a dispute from it.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Not exactly sure whats going on here but
> 
> credit @ Baidu



Oh Sakura, bb girl you deserved better. So much better. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



go get dat diq tho


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Not exactly sure whats going on here but
> 
> credit @ Baidu



SSS moments confirmed


----------



## Mizura (Jul 2, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> you understand this Oro argument is stupid. when did Oro say Karin had no child? And why should Oro know about Karin's child, if they live in different hideouts? Explain


Because he should be able to tell if one of his subordinates was pregnant for a whole nine months? What's the point of having subordinates if you completely lose track of them for nine months? They don't appear to live in different hideouts all the time, even. This appears to be Karin's main base, as her most important stuff are there. Karin just happens to have gone to a different one for a while.

And Karin being there for Sarada's birth would not be a coincidence if there was a reason for her to be there. Sakura could have been traveling with Sasuke and Karin could have tagged along, or Sakura may have experienced complications and Sasuke.may have brought her to Karin if Karin was close enough, because all you need to do to heal is to suck on Karin.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Not exactly sure whats going on here but
> 
> credit @ Baidu



i love u girl! Thank you


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 2, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> Sakura giving birth outside Konoha with no records is just another stupid coincidence just to make the red herring
> 
> This is seriously terrible writing



Why are you still here? I mean you hate it so much


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Not exactly sure whats going on here but
> 
> credit @ Baidu





omg she is blushing


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey Indra, draw us another spoilers.  I don't think I believe these Baidu ones that are coming out.


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm still waiting to see raws of the birth or not birth
or whatever


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 2, 2015)

That redrawing 
It kind of sucks that we won't have a flashback of Sarada birth


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 2, 2015)

You lack hatred


----------



## N120 (Jul 2, 2015)

Any announcements to look forward to?


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 2, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Not exactly sure whats going on here but
> 
> credit @ Baidu



What the hell is Sakura doing in the first panel


----------



## Indra (Jul 2, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Hey Indra, draw us another spoilers.  I don't think I believe these Baidu ones that are coming out.


Which one do you want?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 2, 2015)

That said I wonder if that exchange between Sasuke and Sakura that Rai hinted is a kiss


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 2, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> SSS moments confirmed



i'm guessing this is the look of "It's time for the forehead poke dear"


----------



## Knowna (Jul 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> i'm guessing this is the look of "It's time for the forehead poke dear"


Yea I think she is gesturing Sauce to do the poke


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 2, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> What the hell is Sakura doing in the first panel



Maybe it's Sakura giving birth??

lel


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 2, 2015)

lndra said:


> Which one do you want?



The one where Sasuke kills Sakura and everyone that Sarada loves.  I dunno, you're the one with the spoilers, man.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 2, 2015)

lndra said:


> Which one do you want?



YEA! Make more draws for us Indra!


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 2, 2015)

so the whole gaiden is practically worthless considering

1 it didn't give us anything new
2 it doesn't connect to the movie
3 it just retold us things that are already said in the main series
4 So forehead poke solved everything once again


----------



## ch1p (Jul 2, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> For next movie Kishi will be even more involved than now.
> 
> It should be more canon than the manga itself and should be regarded as his most "official" work.
> 
> Kishi: I'm surpassing my limits everyone. I think you will enjoy it greatly. I'm drawing with all my strength. I can feel it being my best work and my editor agrees.





Arles Celes said:


> LOL so the Last wasn't canon then Kishi due to you not being SOOOO involved?
> 
> And what about RtN?
> 
> ...







Knowna said:


> Not exactly sure whats going on here but
> 
> credit @ Baidu



fu



Seto Kaiba said:


> That makes zero sense still. Sakura and Sasuke both are Konoha ninja, why not just make a record after the fact? In contrast to Naruto, it is not as if there was any effort to hide her parentage.
> 
> I thought Naruto did, and it was only Hiruzen and Jiraiya that truly knew about it, but if not whatever. However, the secrecy behind his birth makes actual sense considering the time and who his parents were. As well as the fact that Kushina was a jinchuriki at her most vulnerable state.



The chapter said no records *at the hospital*. It was specific about location.


----------



## Seiji (Jul 2, 2015)

The sample Suigetsu used for the DNA test wasn't specified to be an umbilical cord because he thought readers would be sharp enough to figure out what it is

Unfortunately it's not the case


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 2, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> That said I wonder if that exchange between Sasuke and Sakura that Rai hinted is a kiss



I doubt it, but if it was, leaving that out would be the troll that people suspected Evil and Rai collaborated on.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 2, 2015)

Just for the SS trollers who are saying movie is not cannon, cause their precious family will likely ave limited screen space. Kishi wrote the plot and worked on the movie way before he started the gaiden. Movie was already in production stage when the gaiden started. So you can discredit all you want or say shit, but your theories are not correct.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2015)

its out y'all

after


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 2, 2015)

after


----------



## ThatBastard (Jul 2, 2015)

If any of you care, it's out.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 2, 2015)

Once this is over i'll return to bleach. a shame we got like no new info on this trainwreck. I still stand by that 698 was a good ending.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 2, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 2, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> LOL so the Last wasn't canon then Kishi due to you not being SOOOO involved?
> 
> And what about RtN?
> 
> ...


Yo, i think problem with people like you is....

*Spoiler*: __ 







You got prove and then say "i don't like it" it doesn't make this prove less credible it only makes you more ridiculous.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 2, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That makes zero sense still. Sakura and Sasuke both are Konoha ninja, why not just make a record after the fact?


Well gee, maybe that just isn't how birth records are handled in Konoha? It says birth + record. Perhaps it's only issued if there is a medic in Konoha to confirm the birth. Perhaps it's only issued to those born IN Konoha. Last I checked, you can only get birth certificates issued in the country you were born in, it may be something similar.



> I thought Naruto did, and it was only Hiruzen and Jiraiya that truly knew about it, but if not whatever. However, the secrecy behind his birth makes actual sense considering the time and who his parents were. As well as the fact that Kushina was a jinchuriki at her most vulnerable state.


A birth record is something you can get from a hospital or a government office. If such a record is around, then those two wouldn't be the only ones able to access them.


----------



## Alkaid (Jul 2, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> It was the first thing that came to my mind to somehow justify why Karin would have Sarada's umbilical cord despite not being her mother, regardless if it goes with the tradition or not. Of course, Kishimoto might have more rubbish reasons to explain that.



I thought you thought it was obvious as indicated by you stating that I needed to "take a clue". 

You're trying to justify something that we have literally no clues to go off on except "tradition". 



Cordelia said:


> If Kishi had really planned Karin to be the mother from the beginning, with the DNA test to corroborate that, then he should've made Suigetsu find a sample without any ambiguity attached to it: a simple hair strand. What should be obvious, is that he purposely threw the readers off by letting Karin keep that and Suigetsu mistakenly assuming it was hers just to draw a dispute from it.



What ambiguity are you talking about? The only thing that indicates possible ambiguity is some transator deciding to interpret what Suigetsu said in a specific manner. You can find another translator who interpreted and translated that dialogue with no ambiguity. 

Even if the material that Suigetsu used wasn't Karin's, then whose is it?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 2, 2015)

Why is it that Kabuto looks like a crossdressing nun.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 2, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That makes zero sense still. Sakura and Sasuke both are Konoha ninja, why not just make a record after the fact?



I would say why not teleporting to Konoha and giving birth there. Sasuke can fly


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 2, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> What the hell is Sakura doing in the first panel



Gravitating towards that


----------



## freeforall (Jul 2, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> LOL so the Last wasn't canon then Kishi due to you not being SOOOO involved?
> 
> And what about RtN?
> 
> ...



For a movie to be canon Kishi has to do the whole animation himself. Believe it! A movie cannot be canon unless Kishi does everything himself! Not even .1% can be done by anyone else! If its not 100.0% its not canon. Believe it!


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 2, 2015)

EDIT: nvm too soon


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 2, 2015)

Seriously why couldn't we get Karin and Sakura traveling together instead of this shit?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 2, 2015)

So Sarada's story is resolved in 13 pages... just like I predicted. 

the rest is basically pointless.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2015)

EXPLANATION GIVEN.  Now shut the hell up people. 




Poor Sakura...can't even get a kiss goodbye.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 2, 2015)

Poor Sakura.

He really doesn't deserve you. kek


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 2, 2015)

Sarada borned outside the village because Sakura was traveling confirmed.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 2, 2015)

Happy with teh way Karin/Sakura was resolved 

Would have much preferred to see it though instead of it being off panel.


----------



## noakai (Jul 2, 2015)

Sakura and Sarada's hug and conversation was adorable too. Karin and Sakura are apparently friends who traveled together and they were together for Sarada's birth? And Sarada gets her glasses from Karin. But does that mean Sasuke wasn't there for the birth? Either way there were a lot of cute moments.

I'm still over Chouchou though.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 2, 2015)

Mizura said:


> Well gee, maybe that just isn't how birth records are handled in Konoha? It says birth + record. Perhaps it's only issued if there is a medic in Konoha to confirm the birth. Perhaps it's only issued to those born IN Konoha. Last I checked, you can only get birth certificates issued in the country you were born in, it may be something similar.
> 
> 
> A birth record is something you can get from a hospital or a government office. If such a record is around, then those two wouldn't be the only ones able to access them.



Sakura is a medic. No, at least in the United States if both your parents are American citizens and you were born out of the country you are considered a citizen of the country and a record is kept of your birth. Even if born elsewhere.  

A birth record is basically time and date of birth, parents, and location. You mean to say that cannot be made after the fact? That's still ridiculous.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 2, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> What ambiguity are you talking about? The only thing that indicates possible ambiguity is some transator deciding to interpret what Suigetsu said in a specific manner. You can find another translator who interpreted and translated that dialogue with no ambiguity.
> 
> Even if the material that Suigetsu used wasn't Karin's, then whose is it?


Wrong. Every single translator translated the ambiguity, either with 'probably' or 'I think'. There is no single translator who ever wrote it as 'I know for sure this is Karin's.' How many languages do you know? None of the ones I know can't make a distinction between assumption and certainty.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 2, 2015)

All SS in last frame.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 2, 2015)

Not even a forehead poke for Sakura.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 2, 2015)

boom in yo face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 2, 2015)

And Sasuke leaves again and Sarada has no problem with this???  TNJ must be brainwashing then.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 2, 2015)

That chapter was pure ecstasy.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 2, 2015)

Sasuke is the worst. Not even there for his daughter birth. Holy fuck, and all is forgiven because of a hug and forehead poke.


----------



## Cord (Jul 2, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> I thought you thought it was obvious as indicated by you stating that I needed to "take a clue".
> 
> You're trying to justify something that we have literally no clues to go off on except "tradition".



Yes we have and it was tradition, but it doesn't necessarily have to _strictly _ abide to it.



> What ambiguity are you talking about? The only thing that indicates possible ambiguity is some transator deciding to interpret what Suigetsu said in a specific manner. You can find another translator who interpreted and translated that dialogue with no ambiguity.
> 
> Even if the material that Suigetsu used wasn't Karin's, then whose is it?



The ambiguity as to who the owner of the umbilical cord was. It could have been anybody's and Suigetsu just assumed it was Karin's.

Sarada's like some have claimed before.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 2, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Sasuke is the worst. Not even there for his daughter birth. Holy fuck, and all is forgiven because of a hug and forehead poke.



Yep.

Sasuke's Fingerpoke of Doom knows no limits.


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 2, 2015)

Rushed as expected. Those moments were so cute though. Sakura leaning in for what I presume a kiss lmao


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 2, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> That chapter was pure ecstasy.



I need to read it 10x to digest it.


----------



## jimbutts (Jul 2, 2015)

UM OKay
I'll admit I was dead wrong
but this is still pretty great. I'm so glad that Karin/Sakura are friends
and I'm glad that everything is resolved but
I couldn't help but laugh at how 
I can't even explain it.
I'm not even laughing to be mean I just

"Nah sike I'm actually your real mom lulz  ?\_(ツ)_/?"  
I denied it as much as i could
but deep down
even though i didn't want to admit it
i knew the possibility of it turning out like that was real. 
10/10 chapt will watch the movie


----------



## KW3 (Jul 2, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Sasuke is the worst. Not even there for his daughter birth. Holy fuck, and all is forgiven because of a hug and forehead poke.



He probably didn't know Sakura was pregnant.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 2, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sasuke's Fingerpoke of Doom knows no limits.



It's also addictive as we learned today. 

What has Itachi unleashed in the world...


*Spoiler*: __ 



He didn't even explained his so important mission. Don't fall for his lies, Sara.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 2, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Seriously why couldn't we get Karin and Sakura traveling together instead of this shit?



I want to see that now.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 2, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> I want to see that now.



 me too.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 2, 2015)

KW3 said:


> He probably didn't know Sakura was pregnant.



xFucks wife unprotected
-I need to repent for my mistakes. See you soon.
xDoesn't return in 9 months

xHas a child
-Very important mission, dearie. See you when it's resolved.
xMIA for 12 years

There is no justification for this. None.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jul 2, 2015)

so this is a goodbye?


----------



## CrimsonRex (Jul 2, 2015)

Seeing Kabutomau and Sakura receiving the usual garbage treatment was great, the rest was shit to me.


----------



## KW3 (Jul 2, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> xFucks wife unprotected
> -I need to repent for my mistakes. See you soon.
> xDoesn't return in 9 months
> 
> ...



Definitely NO EXCUSES but I still don't think he knew she was pregnant.


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 2, 2015)

I love that Sakura and Karin are friends and supported each other. Karin's changed afterall.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 2, 2015)

Karin was too good for this manga. Fuck you kishi.


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2015)

Sasuke doesn't kiss these hoes.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 2, 2015)

Karin is still the mother on the wikia, with Sakura as the stepmother. Jesus.

Anyway I loved the chapter and I like the Gaiden.


----------



## Typhon (Jul 2, 2015)

Fuck you Kishi. I'm just supposed to accept this?!


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 2, 2015)

Is so good to be always right. 

Loved the chapter.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 2, 2015)

and sasuke is officially the worst father in the manga


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 2, 2015)

What a ride.....what an ending...


----------



## Purple (Jul 2, 2015)

Karin explained the whole situation after all... in a few panels... why was Sakura chasing after Sasuke while she was pregnant...........?

Loved the hug Sasuke gave Sarada though


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 2, 2015)

Elfiore said:


> Karin explained the whole situation after all... in a few panels... why was Sakura chasing after Sasuke while she was pregnant...........?
> 
> Loved the hug Sasuke gave Sarada though



Mistranslation......


----------



## Purple (Jul 2, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Mistranslation......



what do you mean?

Btw what house did Sasuke, Sarada and Sakura go to?wasn't theirs destroyed?


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 2, 2015)

Elfiore said:


> what do you mean?
> 
> Btw what house did Sasuke, Sarada and Sakura go to?wasn't theirs destroyed?



That bit where Karin says something about Sakura chasing.


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sasuke doesn't kiss these hoes.



dude was so allergic to sex, he apparently ran away and sakura had to get karin in order to find his ass


----------



## eiennidesu (Jul 2, 2015)

For those people who thought I was lying, I hope you realized I was not. I also received the raw scans quickly after that, but you people wouldn't have believed me anyway so I said nothing.

It was fun tho, to sit back and laugh at how Rai would ignore the majority of your questions.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 2, 2015)

Sarada was so cute when she realized she has her mother's super strength


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> That bit where Karin says something about Sakura chasing.



do you have a link to the correct translation?


----------



## KageFire01 (Jul 2, 2015)

This whole thing was rushed. No explanation of why Sakura place herself over Karin photo when they are suppose to be friends. Why Shin wanted to be a follower of Itachi. What was the point of Salad  being born outside of Konoha and why it was a secret. We never got to know why Sasuke never bother to contact his family at all throughout all his years of being on a journey.  We never find out what the hell happen to adult shin after they beat him and also Salad never gets to know the truth of her being Sakura biological daughter.


----------



## iPr0d (Jul 2, 2015)

From the very moment when Sarada discovered that picture I just knew that in the end Sakura will be confirmed as the biological mother. I'm happy that it ended like this, although Kishi could have explained things more in detail. And I'm not happy from a SS standpoint, as I'm not a shipper. I'm happy that Sakura's character wasn't shit on even more. Now let's hope that subs for the Boruto movie won't take that long and get leaked somehow before the DVD release which should be around the beginning of next year. >_>


----------



## iPr0d (Jul 2, 2015)

KageFire01 said:


> Salad never gets to know the truth of her being Sakura biological daughter.



Well, I guess they told her "off-screen" or something like that...Kishi just didn't show it to us...but I agree with you for the most part. Kishi rushed this a bit...


----------



## Xadidax (Jul 2, 2015)

If anything I expected Sakura and Karin to be enemies but yay


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 2, 2015)

Sasuke and Sakura were the ones traveling together not Sakura and Karin. Dummies.


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sasuke and Sakura were the ones traveling together not Sakura and Karin. Dummies.



so what is the correct translation say?


----------



## Gortef (Jul 2, 2015)

Daww smiling Sarada made me smile too :33

It also seemed like Choji had never shown ChoCho his slim form before 
Akimichi training begins!



But damnit Kishi has created so many great characters that it would be a big waste NOT to use them any more. If he can't do it himself anymore then he should give his blessings to his assistants (or other reliable mangakas) for example to do several different spinoffs starring different characters for different audiences (sol, shonen, seinen... shojo... etc.).


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 2, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sasuke and Sakura were the ones traveling together not Sakura and Karin. Dummies.



Dummies for what, knowing how to actually read the (however shitty) translation?

And coming from someone that still can't spell "canon"...


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> so what is the correct translation say?



Sasuke and Sakura travelled together and Sakura gave birth at Karin's hideout


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Sasuke and Sakura travelled together and Sakura gave birth at Karin's hideout



MS says the three were on a mission and gave birth to salad Link removed


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> MS says the three were on a mission and gave birth to salad Link removed



raw doesnt have the word "mission"


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> raw doesnt have the word "mission"



so she "chased" after sasuke as MP says?


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks 

now, did she go after him before or after pregnancy?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 2, 2015)

Obviously before. Remember that Naruto kinda fell for that ridiculous DNA test which means he never saw Saku pregnant.


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Obviously after. Remember that Naruto kinda fell for that ridiculous DNA test which means he never saw Saku pregnant.



yeah, but kishi went in this gaiden as far as to let shizune keep her birth as a secret so i wont be surprised if sakura didnt even tell naruto or something when she was pregnant. this is especially true if it wasnt a  secret and shizune just didnt know.

especially with how oblivious he was when talking to salad earlier like "salad will tell you about her father".

again, could be both before or after.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 2, 2015)

Karin says she went for him and  joined him in his travels not that when she knew she was pregnant she went for him so yeah .... just staph reaching ...


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> It says she went for him and  joined him in his travels not that when she knew she was pregnant she went for him so yeah .... just staph reaching ...



all it says:

sakura went after sasuke and joined his travels.
gave birth at karin's place.

doesn't say anything about being pregnant before or after.

again, i am not saying she went after him while pregnant. i am saying its a possibility 

also, saw the post before the shizune part. yes, kishi didnt let shizune know to drag it out........ that is the point. kishi doesn't give a shit 

PERSONALLY,  i think she she became pregnant during the trip BUT denying the other alternatives as possibilities until proven wrong is why the gaiden started as a shock to everyone. this is kishi after all and he went to extreme lengths just to prolong the plot of the gaiden :/


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2015)

So...is Naruto just going to live it like that without finding out the mystery of these kids?


----------



## microtubule (Jul 2, 2015)

Its finally finished *phew*

Well Sakura is the mom, but I liked my theory of Sarada being an Oro experiment baby better. 

Sarada is so cute and I really like her character. I hope she will have a badass role in the movie!
I expected more of this Gaiden plot wise, but Im satisfied for what it is. A filler until the movie. It does its job I guess since Im really excited for the movie now!


----------



## yanna (Jul 2, 2015)

KageFire01 said:


> This whole thing was rushed. No explanation of why Sakura place herself over Karin photo when they are suppose to be friends. Why Shin wanted to be a follower of Itachi. What was the point of Salad  being born outside of Konoha and why it was a secret. We never got to know why Sasuke never bother to contact his family at all throughout all his years of being on a journey.  We never find out what the hell happen to adult shin after they beat him and also Salad never gets to know the truth of her being Sakura biological daughter.



Sarada was born outside Konoha because Sasuke and Sakura were on one of Sasuke's trips, and Sakura didn't want to go back when she found out she is pregnant, so that s why Sarada was born in Karin's hideout. He kept in touch with naruto and sakura (remember the 5 kage meeting. it seems that took place recently, as Sakura had the same short hair as now). the adult Shin was killed, not only beaten. Sarada gets to know the truth (Karin tells Suigetsu to go to Konoha to apologize to Sarada for his mistake, tell her the truth and give her a new pair of glasses). What is left unclear, is why would Shin want revenge for Itachi's death when he was one of Orochimaru's experiments thus, having no connection with Itachi...


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 2, 2015)

Kabuto won a Sharingan army.


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Kabuto won a Sharingan army.



and if he exploits their itachi fanaticism with teaching them SM jutsu and other stuff......


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> and if he exploits their itachi fanaticism with teaching them SM jutsu and other stuff......


That is something! A Sharingan army AND Itachi fanclub!


----------



## auem (Jul 2, 2015)

So..this is the END..


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 2, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> No, for actually believing Sakura and Karin were traveling together like  and I know how it spells but thanks for info.
> 
> Don't need to be that mad tho.



It wouldn't have been strange if Karin felt some kind of camaraderie with Sakura.

I'm not mad, there's just no point in namecalling for no good reason.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 2, 2015)

I still can't believe Kabuto is a basically the equivalent of a priest.

Dat Itachi


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> That is something! A Sharingan army AND Itachi fanclub!


the itachi fanclub is canon 


auem said:


> So..this is the END..


----------



## Milady (Jul 3, 2015)

They just handed a bunch of sharingan users to Kabuto  



auem said:


> So..this is the END..



Boruto movie......is the END 

I don't care what people say . I will miss anything related to Naruto  
Yeah Gaiden doesn't really make sense, but I still like it.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jul 3, 2015)

microtubule said:


> Its finally finished *phew*
> 
> Well Sakura is the mom, but I liked my theory of Sarada being an Oro experiment baby better.
> 
> ...



Plz. She don't need that.


----------



## freeforall (Jul 3, 2015)

microtubule said:


> Its finally finished *phew*
> 
> Well Sakura is the mom, but I liked my theory of *Sarada being an* Oro *experiment* baby better.



Like me, id prefer it if she was an experiment as well. It would have made a good reason for why the villain was after her. It would make Naruto's words(Kishis message) about non-blood relationships much more meaningful. 

For me she was either SS kid or an experiment. When chapter 10 was confirmed to be the last, there was no way the experiment theory could be explained in 1 chapter with everything else needing resolving. SK never stood a chance. Everyone knows Kishimoto has no balls.


----------



## supersauce55 (Jul 4, 2015)

I may dislike Karin but what Karin said about about how Sarada was born still contradicts what Orochimaru said before in this Gaiden about Sarada.
Karin said Sarada was born in Orochimaru's hideout, a hideout that has cameras but Orochimaru did not know about Sarada's existence before he met her for the first time in the Gaiden; this means Sarada was born somewhere else even if Sakura is the biological mom. Sakura's screams of pain and agony during childbirth would have been easily recorded with these cameras Orochimaru's hideout has. Karin lied about where Sarada was born even if Sakura is the biological mom.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 4, 2015)

^You're thinking too much...


----------



## Rai (Jul 4, 2015)

supersauce55 said:


> I may dislike Karin but what Karin said about about how Sarada was born still contradicts what Orochimaru said before in this Gaiden about Sarada.
> Karin said Sarada was born in Orochimaru's hideout, a hideout that has cameras but Orochimaru did not know about Sarada's existence before he met her for the first time in the Gaiden; this means Sarada was born somewhere else even if Sakura is the biological mom. Sakura's screams of pain and agony during childbirth would have been easily recorded with these cameras Orochimaru's hideout has. Karin lied about where Sarada was born even if Sakura is the biological mom.



Where is stated has Orochimaru's hideout has cameras?

Whatever...

Translation by Yagami1211

Karin : Wha ... ? Are you out of your mind ? The one who delivered/gave ( Toriageru ) Sarada-chan was me.
Suigetsu : Wait ! What about that umbilical cord ?
Karin : It's Sakura and Sarada's.
Karin : Sakura chased after Sasuke and travelled with us. Because of that we had to give birth to Sarada-chan *in the hideout I'm in charge of.*
Suigetsu : I wonder if that's true. You were always "Sasuke ! Sasuke !" All the goddamn time.

Orochimaru has other hideouts.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2015)

Orochimaru is the type of dude that films himself.


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 4, 2015)

KageFire01 said:


> Salad never gets to know the truth of her being Sakura biological daughter.



This is actually one of the only things I'd somewhat be willing to defend from this (otherwise horribly shitty) gaiden - I thought that making Sakura the real mother (Which I never once doubted was the case, even though at the start I would've loved it if she wasn't just for laughs) would delude the message that Kishimoto was making in chapter 9 when Naruto started doing his preaching about bonds going beyond blood and such. Sarada finding out she is indeed her daughter would make that message totally pointless - But she doesn't know, and apparently will just go on with her life thinking she is not her real daughter, but nevertheless doesn't care because, y'know, bonds beyond blood and shit.

That was actually the closest thing to clever anything on this gaiden was - It didn't delude its message by making the person who undergoes it realize that they don't have to go through it. 

On the other hand, it would've been better if she really wasn't her daughter because _someday_ she'll have to find out, so... Meh. Maybe they'll show her hard proof and explain the confusion to her in the movie or the anime.


----------



## supersauce55 (Jul 4, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Where is stated has Orochimaru's hideout has cameras?


We were show one of his hideouts has cameras. We also know other Orochimaru's hideouts have cameras too because even though Karin was in another hideout during the DNA test she still knows what Sarada and Suigetsu were doing, meaning Karin was watching Sarada and Suigetsu during the DNA test, a event Karin could have only saw if the camera system of each Orochimaru's hideout is connected with the camera systems of his other hideouts, because at that time Karin was in another hideout. Even if that hideout mentioned by Karin in chapter 700+10 does not have cameras it still stretches the willing suspension of disbelief that Orochimaru did not know someone was born in his hideout, even more so when that baby has Uchiha genes, she is Sasuke's daughter, and Orochimaru is obsessed with Sasuke, a Sasuke who is mentioned in one of the translations to have been in that hideout during the birth of Sarada. Karin being in charge of one of Orochimaru's hideouts does not necessarily mean he stopped watching/supervising it.


----------



## Rai (Jul 4, 2015)

supersauce55 said:


> We were show one of his hideouts has cameras. We also know other Orochimaru's hideouts have cameras too because even though Karin was in another hideout during the DNA test she still knows what Sarada and Suigetsu were doing, meaning Karin was watching Sarada and Suigetsu during the DNA test, a event Karin could have only saw if the camera system of each Orochimaru's hideout is connected with the camera systems of his other hideouts, because at that time Karin was in another hideout. Even if that hideout mentioned by Karin in chapter 700+10 does not have cameras it still stretches the willing suspension of disbelief that Orochimaru did not know someone was born in his hideout, even more so when that baby has Uchiha genes, she is Sasuke's daughter, and Orochimaru is obsessed with Sasuke, a Sasuke who is mentioned in one of the translations to have been in that hideout during the birth of Sarada. Karin being in charge of one of Orochimaru's hideouts does not necessarily mean he stopped watching/supervising it.



You've not shown anything.

I don't where this Orochimaru is watching/supervising nonsense come from

Nowhere is implied or stated that Karin knew of the DNA test before her conversation with Suigetsu.

She was like "huh?" meaning she knew shit.

Stop this suspension of desbelief nonsense bullcrap.



> I may dislike Karin



I knew that you were a salty SK fan.

Not going to waste my time with you.


----------



## Rai (Jul 5, 2015)

Naruto Gaiden 700 + 10 Digital RAW:


----------



## aicu25 (Sep 18, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Sasuke is the worst. Not even there for his daughter birth. Holy fuck, and all is forgiven because of a hug and forehead poke.





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sasuke's Fingerpoke of Doom knows no limits.





KW3 said:


> He probably didn't know Sakura was pregnant.





Matta Clatta said:


> and sasuke is officially the worst father in the manga



I  swear The naruto fandom has the most shallow and stupidest people someone can ever meet in real life


----------

